# Frauen in Videospielen: "Der Hass gegen Frauen in Videospielen muss enden"



## Knusperferkel (22. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Frauen in Videospielen: "Der Hass gegen Frauen in Videospielen muss enden" * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Frauen in Videospielen: "Der Hass gegen Frauen in Videospielen muss enden"


----------



## Panth (22. Januar 2017)

"täglichen Traumas, online eine Frau zu sein" .... "Milliarden von Dollar mit Spielen macht, die das Verstümmeln und Wegwerfen von Frauen zum Sport machen" .... Feminismus hin oder her ... Also so traumatisiert kommen meine weiblichen Freunde irgendwie nicht rüber, vielleicht von Nackeschmerzen durch facebook-zombie-dasein. Und das zweite Zitat? Bitte was? Welches Spiel ist damit genau gemeint? GTA V? Da ist es mit den Männern doch nicht anders? Ach ja einfach labern ... solang man eine Bühne hat.


----------



## stevem (22. Januar 2017)

"Der Hass gegen Frauen in Videospielen muss enden"

WTF? Also ich spiele am liebsten mit weiblichen Charakteren .....

"täglichen Traumas, online eine Frau zu sein" 

Auch das ist totaler Blödsinn, ich kenne viele weibliche Spieler die haben bisher alle noch keine Traumas erlitten ....

"....die das Verstümmeln und Wegwerfen von Frauen zum Sport machen"

Achso, aber Männer darf man verstümmeln und wegwerfen ? Wenn ich solche Spiele mal gesehen/gespielt habe war so eine Funktion (bestes Beispiel The Forest) mit beiden Geschlechter möglich, also bisher habe ich keine Spiele gesehen wo man NUR Frauen verstümmeln kann.


----------



## Odin333 (22. Januar 2017)

Tja, das ist Gamergate. Eine Bühne für Frauen, die mit ihrem  gehäucheltem Femminismus durch vollkommen absurde Vorwürfe und Forderungen versuchen, das grosse Geld zu verdienen. Leider Funktioniert das recht reibungslos, dank solcher Leute wie dem Autor dieser News, die diesen Blödsinn auchnoch verbreiten.


----------



## TheRealBlade (22. Januar 2017)

Hm, vllt eine unpopuläre meinung hier, aber ich musste leider feststellen das die breite masse an Spielern sexistisch ohne ende ist. Wer in black desert beispielsweise den Chat liest, wird feststellen das dort mehrmals täglich abfällig und sexistisch gegenüber frauen gesprochen wird. Vergewaltigungen als nicht so schlimm hingestellt werden etcpp. Und das ist leider in sehr vielen Spielen so. SObald sich gamerinnen als Frau outen, gibt es vor allem zwei gruppen an spielern, welche die sie sexuell belästigen und diese die sie nicht ernst nehmen, weil sie eh scheißé sind etc.

das ist leider schon lange so und ist mMn wirklich ein Problem. Ob das jetzt zu traumas führt ist vllt eine andere frage.

und mit explizitem verstümmeln von frauen in games sicher auch nicht. Aber dennoch ist das was die Herren der SChöpfung in Online games gegenüber Frauen ablassen alles andere als in odrnung.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (22. Januar 2017)

Ich glaube Sie meinte das Sie von Ihren "Schönheits-OP´s" traumatisiert,  verstümmelt und nun zum wegwerfen aussieht. War wohl auf der falschen Bühne....


----------



## OField (22. Januar 2017)

Habe ich irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## SpieleKing (22. Januar 2017)

Welcher Hass? =D


----------



## Threadstone-01478 (22. Januar 2017)

Erste Frage, wer zur hölle ist Ashley Judds ?
nach dem ich die Filmbiographie von ihr gesehen habe bei welchen Filmen sie mitspielt...nicht mein Interesse oder hat zumindest kein bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen und mit dem Gesicht finde ich das auch gut so.
Ich bin bisher noch niemanden begegnet der sich gegen die Weibliche Spieler Gemeinschaft geäußert hat (von den ganzen "Deine Mudda" Sprüchen weil man wütend ist mal abgesehen)


----------



## Wutruus (22. Januar 2017)

Ich meine, vor ein paar Jahren mal einen Artikel irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass Jugendliche den Chat in WOW missbrauchen, um Frauen zu belästigen. Könnte aber auch ein anderes Spiel gewesen sein, da bin ich mir grad nicht sicher. Aber Jugendliche oder gar (halbe) Kinder im Chat können schon ziemlich erbarmungslos sein.
Ansonsten klingt die Meinung der Frau schon nach sinnlosem Feminismus, da keine konkreten Spiele genannt werden und die männliche Seite vollkommen ignoriert wird. Dadurch wird es zum einen unglaubwürdig, weil nicht eindeutig belegt und eben einseitig. Obwohl es natürlich wirklich Spiele gibt, in denen man Frauen wie Dreck behandeln kann. Aber Männer eben auch.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Januar 2017)

TheRealBlade schrieb:


> Hm, vllt eine unpopuläre meinung hier, aber ich musste leider feststellen das die breite masse an Spielern sexistisch ohne ende ist. Wer in black desert beispielsweise den Chat liest, wird feststellen das dort mehrmals täglich abfällig und sexistisch gegenüber frauen gesprochen wird. Vergewaltigungen als nicht so schlimm hingestellt werden etcpp. Und das ist leider in sehr vielen Spielen so. SObald sich gamerinnen als Frau outen, gibt es vor allem zwei gruppen an spielern, welche die sie sexuell belästigen und diese die sie nicht ernst nehmen, weil sie eh scheißé sind etc.


Dir ist aber schon klar, dass das unter pupertierenden Jungs häufig ein völlig normales Verhalten ist. Das Problem im Netz ist halt leider, dass das dann jeder mitbekommt.
Der zweite angesprochene Punkt ist Teil des Problems, da geht es um Geltungsbedürfnis, Grenzen ausloten und vieles mehr und da wird eben gegen jeden (verbal) geschossen, der sich als Opfer anbietet. Dass dann vermeintlich schwache Frauen die Opfer davon werden ist halt Zufall, weil eben, anders als bei reinen Jungengruppen offline, auch Frauen dabei sind. Wer sich da dann schüchtern unterbuttern lässt, statt diesen Jungs ihre Grenzen aufzuzeigen, der hat dann halt leider Pech gehabt. 

Und ja, ich weiß, es sind auch manchmal ältere dabei aber auch da bemerkt man den nicht voll ausgebildeten Frontallappen bzw. die soziale Schicht mit fehlender Bildung ziemlich eindeutig. Wie angemerkt, im normalen Leben hält man sich nicht unbedingt in diesen Peers auf, online sind die halt alle zusammengewürfelt. Man kann sie ignorieren oder versuchen ihnen etwas soziale Kompetenz einzuhämmern, dazu muss man sich dann aber u.U. auch deutlich unter sein eigenes Niveau begeben, damit das ankommt.



Threadstone-01478 schrieb:


> Erste Frage, wer zur hölle ist Ashley Judds ?
> nach dem ich die Filmbiographie von ihr gesehen habe bei welchen Filmen sie mitspielt...nicht mein Interesse oder hat zumindest kein bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen und mit dem Gesicht finde ich das auch gut so.



Ich mochte Ashley Judd früher sehr gerne, sie hatte in den 90ern ein paar sehr schöne Filme und sie sah damals wirklich verdammt gut aus. 

Schade natürlich, wenn sich ehemalige Stars auf so eine Weise profilieren müssen, um mal wieder ins Gespräch zu kommen.


----------



## Panth (22. Januar 2017)

TheRealBlade schrieb:


> Hm, vllt eine unpopuläre meinung hier, aber ich musste leider feststellen das die breite masse an Spielern sexistisch ohne ende ist. Wer in black desert beispielsweise den Chat liest, wird feststellen das dort mehrmals täglich abfällig und sexistisch gegenüber frauen gesprochen wird. Vergewaltigungen als nicht so schlimm hingestellt werden etcpp. Und das ist leider in sehr vielen Spielen so. SObald sich gamerinnen als Frau outen, gibt es vor allem zwei gruppen an spielern, welche die sie sexuell belästigen und diese die sie nicht ernst nehmen, weil sie eh scheißé sind etc.
> 
> das ist leider schon lange so und ist mMn wirklich ein Problem. Ob das jetzt zu traumas führt ist vllt eine andere frage.
> 
> und mit explizitem verstümmeln von frauen in games sicher auch nicht. Aber dennoch ist das was die Herren der SChöpfung in Online games gegenüber Frauen ablassen alles andere als in odrnung.



Ich stimme dir zu, dass es sexistische Bemerkungen gibt in Games, besonders bei f2p-Titeln. z.B. WoW ist mir das seit Jahren nicht begegnet. Und wenn 9 Männer einen Raid bilden und eine Frau kommt dazu, da ist es vorprogrammiert, dass das soziale Gefüge die Männer zum buhlen veranlasst. Dürfen sie nicht buhlen (z.B. Frau zeigt hart Ihre Ablehnung), werden sie aggressiv. Viele Frauen würden am liebsten das Mann/Frau Verhältnis komplett abstellen, aber das ist leider nicht die Realität.

Dazu kommt, dass viele aus der älteren Generation schlicht zu wenig Erfahrung haben. Die Schauspielerin sagt in Ihrem Beitrag: „**************, she is hot af.“ Und sieht das als klare Beleidiung an und Misshandlung Ihrer Frauenrechte … tja jeder der länger im Internet ist, würde wissen, dass das „af“ schon ein Hammer-Indikat für teeni/kind ist und das man die Aussage nicht ernst nehmen brauch. Das in der Erziehung was falsch läuft … da stimme ich eher zu.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Januar 2017)

In vielen Bereichen stimme ich ihr sogar zu. Allerdings weiß ich nicht so ganz warum sie Videospiele mit in ihren Talk reinbringt...auch da gibt es noch Probleme, die sind allerdings nicht unbedingt mit denen verbunden über die sie eigentlich redet. Hat auf mich ein wenig so gewirkt wie "Hauptsache noch auf Videospiele draufgeschlagen". Ansonsten spricht sie reale Probleme an; allerdings sehe ich dafür in näherer Zukunft keine Lösung, sie selbst liefert ja keinen überzeugenden Lösungsvorschlag. 
Lustig finde ich irgendwie, dass sie jemanden bezahlt, der alle beleidigenden Tweets und Posts aus ihren Profilen löscht. Dachte South Park hätte sich das in der Safe Space-Episode ausgedacht


----------



## Look (22. Januar 2017)

Was ist den das nun wieder für eine bescheidene News? Und erst die Überschrift? Meine Fresse, ernsthaft, bringt Substanz rein, damit ich mir das Interview nicht geben muss, oder lasst es bleiben aus den paar Fetzen irgend eine News machen zu wollen.

Ich hab keine Ahnung um was es jetzt geht, weshalb sich die (un)reife Dame da aufregt und welcher Themenwust da nun zusammen geschmissen wurde.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (22. Januar 2017)

Hach ja, diese Bigotterie ist immer wieder faszinierend. Frauen sind die armen, schwachen Geschöpfe und müssen unbedingt geschützt werden. Wehe aber ihr schränkt die Frau dann ein und und und.....
Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl Frauen wollen die totale Gleichberechtigung, aber dann nicht gleich behandelt werden sondern bevorzugt. Macht Sinn diese Logik 

Ist das Internet perfekt? Nein. Sind Frauen die einzigen Opfer auf der Welt? Nein. Würden Frauen sowas nie machen? Nein.

Das Internet komprimiert und veröffentlicht das ganze nur sehr extrem. Und es wird sich nie ändern, manche Leute beleidigen halt alles und jeden und wollen durch Worte verletzen.
Und Frauen sind da nicht besser als Männer, die beleidigen und lästern genau so. Teilweise sogar noch schlimmer.

Man sollte das alles entspannter für sich selber sehen. Gelassenheit kann im Leben manchmal ungemein hilfreich sein.
Was ich schon beleidigt wurde usw.
So ist das Leben, manche Menschen sind auf dem Niveau des Homo Heidelbergensis stehen geblieben und verhalten sich nur ihrer Natur entsprechend.


----------



## Bommel (22. Januar 2017)

Threadstone-01478 schrieb:


> Erste Frage, wer zur hölle ist Ashley Judds ?
> nach dem ich die Filmbiographie von ihr gesehen habe bei welchen Filmen sie mitspielt...nicht mein Interesse oder hat zumindest kein bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen und mit dem Gesicht finde ich das auch gut so.
> (...)



Ok, ihre Leistungen herabwürdigen und ihr Äußeres abwerten. Und dann nicht verstehen, worum es hier geht. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## suggysug (22. Januar 2017)

Klar werden Frauen sexistisch behandelt, aber... das Internet ist Allgemein kein friedlicher Ort. Es werden Leute Allgemein provoziert, verarscht, diskriminiert und beleidigt. 
Ich halte es für Falsch  Frauen jetzt auf einmal zu Bevorzugen und zu sagen das gezielt Hass gegen Sie geschürt wird.  Bevorzugung führt in der Regel zu Neid und dann zu schlimmeren Hass.
Ich hab um ehrlich zu sein wesentlich öfter erlebt das Menschen in Shooter Beschimpft und Teamkillt worden sind nur weil sie nicht so gut spielen konnten wie der Möchtegern0815Profizocker. Vielen ist egal ob du dann eine Frau oder ein Mann bist wenn du nichts triffst oder dich dumm anstellst wirst du zum Ziel. 
Das war früher anders wo ich noch CS  gezockt hab war es ein Phänomen mal ein Mädchen oder eine Frau im Spiel zu finden, daher wurden sie gezielt "nicht-ernst-genommen" von vielen weil sie eben stark in der Unterzahl waren. 
Heutzutage ist es nicht mehr der Fall mittlerweile spielen wirklich viele Frauen und Mächen Onlinespiele. (In WoW hatten wir 25 Damen und 35 Herren in der Gilde.)
Ich kenne einige Damen die in CS GO was auf den Kasten haben wovon der Durchschnittszocker nur träumen kann und die brauchen nicht das vorgehäuchelte Mitleid einer "Ashley Judd", die verschaffen sich selbst den Respekt. 

Egal ob Mann oder Frau, Junge oder Mädchen im Internet braucht man Ellenbogen sowie ein bisschen Hirn das man nicht in jedes Fettnäpfchen tritt, denn es wird immer CHAOTEN geben die einem das Spiel vermiesen wollen. 

edit: Ich finde es bedauerlich das Menschen über Dinge urteilen was sie nur vom Hören kennen, ich bezweifel stark das Ashley Judd selber gern eine Runde zockt! (aber wer weis ist ja nur meine Meinung kann ja  auch sein das ich mich irre )


----------



## battschack (22. Januar 2017)

Ich bin auch immer traumatiesiert wenn ich manche frauen ohne makeup sehe. erst täuschen sie einfach etwas vor nach dem duschen würde man dann am liebsten abhauen. Da gab es doch mal so ein fall wo der man sie verklagt hat und auch noch recht bekommen hat!


----------



## Ein-Freund (22. Januar 2017)

Die Videospielindustrie ist genauso so Frauenfeindlich wie die Filmindustrie.(oder die Musikindustrie)
Das es Leute gibt die beleidigen schimpfen ist halt so, aber nicht die Schuld der Industrie.
Ich glaub sie hat einfach zuwenig Frauengold getrunken 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XIVB8Z5NPeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Januar 2017)

In welchem Spiel verstümmelt man ausschließlich Frauen, nur um sie dann weg zu werfen?


----------



## THEDICEFAN (22. Januar 2017)

Mich würde mal interessieren wann man mal endlich neue Wege bei Spielen wie battlefield oder bei ändern spielen einschlägt- ich mein man könnte zum Beispiel mal n modernes battlefield, das in der heutigen Zeit spielt gestalten und daraus eine Art mmo machen: des wär doch mal mega^^ Aber nein man macht immer mit dem selben schmarn weitet.. Kein Wunder das die Leute immer schneller ihr Spiel liegen lassen^^ Bei bf 3 hat es 3mal solang im Durchschnitt gedauert. Echt schade das da die Industrie keinen Mut zeigt..
PS: ich nehme battlefield nur als Beispiel her, weil ich da am besten veranschaulichen kann was ich meine


----------



## Cosgrove83 (22. Januar 2017)

Bevor man sich auf einzelne Themen und Bereiche einschießt, sollte das Verhalten im Internet generell bewertet werden. 
Ob Thema Gleichberechtigung, Hass auf Ausländer, Relegion, Hautfarbe etc. Im Internet muss wieder bei 0 angefangen werden. Schlimmer noch. Alle Fortschritte die die Gesellschaft in den letzten Jahrzehnten gemacht zu haben scheint, werden mit Hilfe des Internets in Windeseile pulverisiert. Menschen mit extremen Ansichten können ihren geistigen Rotz nahezu ungehindert verteilen, liken und schnell und einfach gleichgesinnte Treffen und sich organisieren. Jeder Depp der Lesen und Schreiben kann, hat Zugang.
Der Gedanke des freien Internets war schön. Aber die Dummheit der Menschen zeigt wieder mal eindrucksvoll, dass es Utopie war. Es hat sich eine dreckige, digitale Parallelgesellschaft gebildet die inzwischen auch auf unsere Weltpolitik Einfluss hat.

Das Internet braucht mehr Regeln und härtere Strafen. Was im richtigen Leben nicht gesagt oder getan werden darf, sollte im Internet genau so gelten und ebenso Bestraft werden wo es möglich ist. Ob Forenbetreiber oder Spielehersteller. Vielleicht sollten sie ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, nur noch per Personalausweis bestätigte Accounts zuzulassen. Aber ich schweife schon wieder ab...

Zurück zum Thema. Ich bin keine Frau und deshalb muss wohl oft genug meine Mutter als Ziel von Beschimpfungen herhalten. Aber das sehe ich nicht als Gender Problematik.  Ich bin schon seit knapp 20 Jahren in Online Games unterwegs. Es wird über alles und jeden geschimpft. Aber das explizit Frauen beschimpft oder blöd angemacht wurden, nur weil sie eben Frauen sind, habe ich in Games sehr selten registriert. Wobei auch die wenigen Fälle schon zu viel sind. Und ob die Spieleindustrie wirklich Hass auf Frauen hat, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Na gut, damals auf dem C64 gabs ein Spiel Cavemanolympics, da gab es eine Disziplin Frauenweitwurf... Aber im Ernst. Gibt es wirklich seriöse Spiele die Hass auf Frauen zelebrieren? Wenn schon eine Diskussion speziell zu diesem Thema angestoßen werden soll, müssten auch explizite Games genannt werden. Sonst kann man genauso gut vorwerfen, dass alle Gamer über einen Kamm geschert werden und Schwupps wird die nächste Randgruppe diskriminiert.


----------



## Savag3r (22. Januar 2017)

Öhm, wovon redet die Frau da? Beispiele wären echt gut gewesen. Mir war bislang nicht bewusst, dass ich eine frauenhassende Industrie unterstütze indem ich Spiele wie Mass Effect oder Walking Dead kaufe. Und da sie die ganze Industrie anspricht, gehören diese beiden Beispiele ja wohl auch dazu.
//Klugscheissermodus Ende

Ich finde, dass zu oft das Thema Internet mit Videospielen als Einheit angesehen wird. Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Jedes kann für sich alleine existieren. Spiele machen sich das Internet lediglich zu nutze. Und was können die Entwickler dafür, wenn sich die Communitys aus den gleichen Trollen wie im restlichen Internet zusammen setzen?

Ich mag schon gar nichts mehr zu dem Thema sagen, weil ich bei ehrlichen Aussagen immer angegiftet werde. Nur so viel: Dass die Frau hinterm Herd die Norm war ist noch nicht so lange her. Und dieses Rollenbild ist viele tausend Jahre alt. Es dauert halt ein bisschen, bis sich alle daran gewöhnt haben, dass in unserer neuen Gesellschaft alle gleich gestellt sein wollen...


----------



## MichaelG (22. Januar 2017)

Da haben einige Feministinnen wohl eher zu tief ins Glas geschaut oder alternativ eine weiße Linie zu viel reingezogen. Anders lassen sich einige der kruden Aussagen nicht erklären.


----------



## suggysug (22. Januar 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> In welchem Spiel verstümmelt man ausschließlich Frauen, nur um sie dann weg zu werfen?


The Forest - wobei ausschließlich Falsch ist, aber man könnte wenn man wollte.
Morgens ein Beinchen Abends der Arm, the Forest machst möglich ^^ und zur Abschreckung den Kopf, allerdings will ich nicht viel über das Spiel herziehen weil ichs mag, Aktuell mit der Freundin am zocken wir diskrimieren uns dann gegenseitig somit wird das Gleichgewicht gewahrt!


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2017)

in the forrest geht es doch nur im eingeborene und mutanten


----------



## MichaelG (22. Januar 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> The Forest - wobei ausschließlich Falsch ist, aber man könnte wenn man wollte.



Wenn kann man das umgekehrt auch auf Männer projizieren. Das geht dort sicher genauso (kenne aber The Forest nicht). Die Feministinnen "ticken" eh teils total wirre. Was da schon bezüglich Computerspielen für Aussagen kamen....


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Januar 2017)

Forest...da muss ich immer an Muschiklaus denken.


----------



## solidus246 (22. Januar 2017)

Was will die Alte ? Heult rum, weil sie mit sich selber nicht zufrieden ist und läd ihre Wut in sozialen Netzwerken ab und hofft auf Verständnis. Sollte lieber mal ne Verhaltenstherapie angehen als ihren geistigen Sprühschiss in die Welt zu tragen.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Januar 2017)

Cosgrove83 schrieb:


> Bevor man sich auf einzelne Themen und Bereiche einschießt, sollte das Verhalten im Internet generell bewertet werden.
> Ob Thema Gleichberechtigung, Hass auf Ausländer, Relegion, Hautfarbe etc. Im Internet muss wieder bei 0 angefangen werden. Schlimmer noch. Alle Fortschritte die die Gesellschaft in den letzten Jahrzehnten gemacht zu haben scheint, werden mit Hilfe des Internets in Windeseile pulverisiert. Menschen mit extremen Ansichten können ihren geistigen Rotz nahezu ungehindert verteilen, liken und schnell und einfach gleichgesinnte Treffen und sich organisieren. Jeder Depp der Lesen und Schreiben kann, hat Zugang.
> Der Gedanke des freien Internets war schön. Aber die Dummheit der Menschen zeigt wieder mal eindrucksvoll, dass es Utopie war. Es hat sich eine dreckige, digitale Parallelgesellschaft gebildet die inzwischen auch auf unsere Weltpolitik Einfluss hat.
> 
> Das Internet braucht mehr Regeln und härtere Strafen. Was im richtigen Leben nicht gesagt oder getan werden darf, sollte im Internet genau so gelten und ebenso Bestraft werden wo es möglich ist. Ob Forenbetreiber oder Spielehersteller. Vielleicht sollten sie ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, nur noch per Personalausweis bestätigte Accounts zuzulassen. Aber ich schweife schon wieder ab...



Nein, das Internet ist da keine Besonderheit, der große Unterschied ist nur, im Internet sind solche Dinge für jeden zugänglich, was man sonst nicht mitbekommen hätte, weil man sich in besagten Gruppen im realen Leben nicht aufhält. 

Und Redefreiheit ist nun einmal ein kostbares Gut, da muss man stark abwägen, alles was unbequem ist, politisch nicht korrekt, darf nicht gesagt werden oder steht unter Strafe!? Wo zieht man die Grenzen? Willst du Zustände wie in Saudi Arabien? Eine freie, offene Welt muss unbequeme Dinge aushalten, sonst ist sie nichts wert.


----------



## suggysug (22. Januar 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> in the forrest geht es doch nur im eingeborene und mutanten


Ja schon aber man kann trotzdem den Unterschied zwischen den Geschlechtern  DEUTLICH erkennen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine .



MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn kann man das umgekehrt auch auf Männer projizieren. Das geht dort sicher genauso (kenne aber The Forest nicht). Die Feministinnen "ticken" eh teils total wirre. Was da schon bezüglich Computerspielen für Aussagen kamen....


Ein  Survival Spiel  (das noch in der Alpha ist) wo  man sich auf einer Insel abgestürzt ist  und man seinen Sohn finden muss der Entführt worden ist nach dem Absturz,  man muss für Nahrung sorgen und Waffen zur Verteidigung bauen denn man dtellt schnell fest das man nicht allein ist. 
Um also also dich zu bestätigen Männer und Frauen  halten siche die Waage auch wenns in der Regel mehr Mutanten als Menschen sind (Trotzallem merkt man deutliche Unterschiede zwischen den Geschlechtern - aber PSSSS nicht weitersagen nicht das die Feministinen das noch mitkriegen und Klagen warum nicht ausschließlich nur Männer abgeschlachtet werden und kein Wort zur PETA!!!!! Man kann Tiere Jagen und Häuten!!!!)


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Januar 2017)

Panth schrieb:


> "täglichen Traumas, online eine Frau zu sein" .... "Milliarden von Dollar mit Spielen macht, die das Verstümmeln und Wegwerfen von Frauen zum Sport machen" .... Feminismus hin oder her ... Also so traumatisiert kommen meine weiblichen Freunde irgendwie nicht rüber, vielleicht von Nackeschmerzen durch facebook-zombie-dasein. Und das zweite Zitat? Bitte was? Welches Spiel ist damit genau gemeint? GTA V? Da ist es mit den Männern doch nicht anders? Ach ja einfach labern ... solang man eine Bühne hat.





stevem schrieb:


> Auch das ist totaler Blödsinn, ich kenne viele weibliche Spieler die haben bisher alle noch keine Traumas erlitten .....





gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Tja, das ist Gamergate. Eine Bühne für Frauen, die mit ihrem  gehäucheltem Femminismus durch vollkommen absurde Vorwürfe und Forderungen versuchen, das grosse Geld zu verdienen. Leider Funktioniert das recht reibungslos, dank solcher Leute wie dem Autor dieser News, die diesen Blödsinn auchnoch verbreiten.





OdesaLeeJames schrieb:


> Ich glaube Sie meinte das Sie von Ihren "Schönheits-OP´s" traumatisiert,  verstümmelt und nun zum wegwerfen aussieht. War wohl auf der falschen Bühne....





SpieleKing schrieb:


> Welcher Hass? =D





Threadstone-01478 schrieb:


> Erste Frage, wer zur hölle ist Ashley Judds ?
> nach dem ich die Filmbiographie von ihr gesehen habe bei welchen Filmen sie mitspielt...nicht mein Interesse oder hat zumindest kein bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen und mit dem Gesicht finde ich das auch gut so.
> Ich bin bisher noch niemanden begegnet der sich gegen die Weibliche Spieler Gemeinschaft geäußert hat (von den ganzen "Deine Mudda" Sprüchen weil man wütend ist mal abgesehen)





Wutruus schrieb:


> Ansonsten klingt die Meinung der Frau schon nach sinnlosem Feminismus, da keine konkreten Spiele genannt werden und die männliche Seite vollkommen ignoriert wird. Dadurch wird es zum einen unglaubwürdig, weil nicht eindeutig belegt und eben einseitig. Obwohl es natürlich wirklich Spiele gibt, in denen man Frauen wie Dreck behandeln kann. Aber Männer eben auch.





Look schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung um was es jetzt geht, weshalb sich die (un)reife Dame da aufregt und welcher Themenwust da nun zusammen geschmissen wurde.





NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Hach ja, diese Bigotterie ist immer wieder faszinierend. Frauen sind die armen, schwachen Geschöpfe und müssen unbedingt geschützt werden. Wehe aber ihr schränkt die Frau dann ein und und und.....
> Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl Frauen wollen die totale Gleichberechtigung, aber dann nicht gleich behandelt werden sondern bevorzugt. Macht Sinn diese Logik





battschack schrieb:


> Ich bin auch immer traumatiesiert wenn ich manche frauen ohne makeup sehe. erst täuschen sie einfach etwas vor nach dem duschen würde man dann am liebsten abhauen. Da gab es doch mal so ein fall wo der man sie verklagt hat und auch noch recht bekommen hat!





Ein-Freund schrieb:


> Ich glaub sie hat einfach zuwenig Frauengold getrunken





MichaelG schrieb:


> Da haben einige Feministinnen wohl eher zu tief ins Glas geschaut oder alternativ eine weiße Linie zu viel reingezogen. Anders lassen sich einige der kruden Aussagen nicht erklären.





solidus246 schrieb:


> Was will die Alte ? Heult rum, weil sie mit sich selber nicht zufrieden ist und läd ihre Wut in sozialen Netzwerken ab und hofft auf Verständnis. Sollte lieber mal ne Verhaltenstherapie angehen als ihren geistigen Sprühschiss in die Welt zu tragen.



Ist das hier der Club der präpubertären  Chauvies ohne Selbstwertgefühl? Das ist ja gruselig...


----------



## nuuub (22. Januar 2017)

> da gab es eine Disziplin Frauenweitwurf



Vielleicht kamen die Programmierer aus Finnland, dort gibt es nämlich Weltmeisterschaften in "Frauentragen". ^^

Naja, wo sie recht hat, hat sie recht, die Frauen haben ganz klar zu wenig Rechte...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zwp40wOIXaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Sch(m)erz bei Seite. ^^

Kopfschütteln, Ignorieren, weitergehen.

Ist das gleiche wenn eine Jennifer Lawrence, die mit 25 Jahren und ein paar Filmen 50 Millionen Dollar verdient hat, einen riesen Aufstand macht, dass die Frauen in Hollywood zu wenig verdienen. 

Es ist ganz einfach wenn man sich wie ein Held fühlen will, man sucht sich einen Bösen Feind und prügelt auf ihn ein. Schon gehört man zu den Guten. Wenn man keinen Bösen findet, erfindet man halt einen. ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Januar 2017)

nuuub schrieb:


> Es ist ganz einfach wenn man sich wie ein Held fühlen will, man sucht sich einen Bösen Feind und prügelt auf ihn ein. Schon gehört man zu den Guten. Wenn man keinen Bösen findet, erfindet man halt einen. ^^


Hört auf ihn, darin ist er nämlich Experte.


----------



## Ein-Freund (22. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ist das hier der Club der präpubertären  Chauvies ohne Selbstwertgefühl? Das ist ja gruselig...



war von mir bewusst gewählt


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Januar 2017)

Ein-Freund schrieb:


> war von mir bewusst gewählt


Ok, dann bist du raus aus dem Club. Oder willst du drin bleiben?


----------



## Ein-Freund (22. Januar 2017)

in ist wer drin ist


----------



## freespace3 (22. Januar 2017)

Kommentare UND like Anzeige auf YT abgeschaltet...tja zeigt, wie viele ihrer Meinung sind....eine verblödetet SJW-Botox-Kampfemanze...also eine Vertreter einer Gattung, die unter Trump hoffentlich von der Erde verschwindet.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Januar 2017)

freespace3 schrieb:


> Kommentare UND like Anzeige auf YT abgeschaltet...tja zeigt, wie viele ihrer Meinung sind....eine verblödetet SJW-Botox-Kampfemanze...also eine Vertreter einer Gattung, die unter Trump hoffentlich von der Erde verschwindet.


Noch einer, der unbedingt dem Club beitreten will.


----------



## freespace3 (22. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Noch einer, der unbedingt dem Club beitreten will.



Eine verblödete Ansicht als verblödet zu bezeichnen, macht mich zu keinem Chauvie.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Januar 2017)

freespace3 schrieb:


> Eine verblödete Ansicht als verblödet zu bezeichnen, macht mich zu keinem Chauvie.


Es gehört also nicht zu deinen Angewohnheiten, Frauen zu beleidigen, wenn du ihre Meinung nicht teilst? Übrigens ist es gerade ein Anzeichen für Chauvinismus, wenn man eine Frau auf ihr Aussehen reduziert ("Botox") und sie pauschal beleidigt, anstatt sich argumentativ mit ihren Aussagen auseinander zu setzen. Was du mit "die unter Trump hoffentlich von der Erde verschwindet" meinst, lege ich jetzt mal nicht wörtlich aus, denn das würde ganz bestimmt nicht für dich sprechen...

Es ist kein Problem, der Dame zu widersprechen. Die Art und Weise aber, in der viele das hier tun, spricht leider Bände über die Kommentatoren selbst und ihr Verhältnis zu Frauen, sorry.


----------



## Cosgrove83 (22. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, das Internet ist da keine Besonderheit, der große Unterschied ist nur, im Internet sind solche Dinge für jeden zugänglich, was man sonst nicht mitbekommen hätte, weil man sich in besagten Gruppen im realen Leben nicht aufhält.
> 
> Und Redefreiheit ist nun einmal ein kostbares Gut, da muss man stark abwägen, alles was unbequem ist, politisch nicht korrekt, darf nicht gesagt werden oder steht unter Strafe!? Wo zieht man die Grenzen? Willst du Zustände wie in Saudi Arabien? Eine freie, offene Welt muss unbequeme Dinge aushalten, sonst ist sie nichts wert.



Redefreiheit ist wichtig und richtig. Was anderes habe ich nie behauptet. Allerdings fallen Beleidigungen aller Art sowie rassistische Hetze nicht unbedingt unter die Redefreiheit. Was du draußen auf der Straße nicht zu anderen Menschen sagen darfst, sollte auch im Internet nicht ungehindert möglich sein. Die Würde des Menschen sollte auch digital gewahrt werden.

Abgesehen davon schafft sich die Redefreiheit im Internet aufgrund mangelnder Regeln von selbst ab. Mit Hilfe von Fakenews werden Menschen ungehindert manipuliert und die Medienfreiheit eingeschränkt. Im Internet darf straffrei Gelogen und Betrogen werden. Jeder Internetnutzer kann sich seine eigenen Nachrichten raussuchen die ihm am besten in den Kram passen. Ober sie Wahr sind oder nicht, ist im Internet egal. Da darf jeder alles schreiben. Und jetzt gib es in den USA zum Beispiel einen Präsidenten, der nur noch positiv gewogene Medien Rede und Antwort stehen möchte. Internet sei Dank. In Deutschland versucht die AFD auf den selben Weg Einfluss zu gewinnen. Und das leider auch nicht ohne Erfolg.

Daher kann es dauerhafte Freiheit im Internet nur geben, wenn dort die gleichen Vorraussetzungen und Regeln gelten wie in einer richtigen, freien Gesellschaft auch. Sonst enden wir tatsächlich bald wie in Saudi Arabien. Beschimpfungen, Fakenews, Meinungsbots etc., da bilden sich Sorgenfalten wenn ich an die Freiheit (im Internet) denke.


----------



## freespace3 (22. Januar 2017)

Es gibt zu viele von diesen Subjekten und ich bin es leid weiterhin höflich zu sein. Es sind verblödete Dramaqueens. Heult rum, dass Frauen in Spielen schlecht dargestellt werden, aber scheint offenbar nicht zu sehen, dass Männer auch nicht gerade gut wegkommen. Der Unterschied ist aber offenbar, dass jeder Kerl darüber steht und Fiktion/Realität gut trennen kann. Und wenn ich eine Frau/ eine Gruppe von Frauen verachte, heißt das nicht, dass ich alle verachte....das scheinst du nicht zu verstehen.


----------



## suggysug (22. Januar 2017)

Cosgrove83 schrieb:


> Redefreiheit ist wichtig und richtig. Was anderes habe ich nie behauptet. Allerdings fallen Beleidigungen aller Art sowie rassistische Hetze nicht unbedingt unter die Redefreiheit. Was du draußen auf der Straße nicht zu anderen Menschen sagen darfst, sollte auch im Internet nicht ungehindert möglich sein. Die Würde des Menschen sollte auch digital gewahrt werden.
> 
> Abgesehen davon schafft sich die Redefreiheit im Internet aufgrund mangelnder Regeln von selbst ab. Mit Hilfe von Fakenews werden Menschen ungehindert manipuliert und die Medienfreiheit eingeschränkt. Im Internet darf straffrei Gelogen und Betrogen werden. Jeder Internetnutzer kann sich seine eigenen Nachrichten raussuchen die ihm am besten in den Kram passen. Ober sie Wahr sind oder nicht, ist im Internet egal. Da darf jeder alles schreiben. Und jetzt gib es in den USA zum Beispiel einen Präsidenten, der nur noch positiv gewogene Medien Rede und Antwort stehen möchte. Internet sei Dank. In Deutschland versucht die AFD auf den selben Weg Einfluss zu gewinnen. Und das leider auch nicht ohne Erfolg.


Die Wahl in Amerika war eine Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera,  ich bin heil froh nicht in der stelle der Amis gewesen zu sein, weder Clinton noch Trump haben für mich das Zeug zum Presidenten. 
Was die AFD und ihren Erfolg angeht, hängt das viel zu sehr mit der Enttäuschung vieler Wähler zur CDU zusammen.
Es alles jetzt aufs Internet zu schieben ist zu einfach.



Cosgrove83 schrieb:


> Daher kann es dauerhafte Freiheit im Internet nur geben, wenn dort die gleichen Vorraussetzungen und Regeln gelten wie in einer richtigen, freien Gesellschaft auch. Sonst enden wir tatsächlich bald wie in Saudi Arabien. Beschimpfungen, Fakenews, Meinungsbots etc., da bilden sich Sorgenfalten wenn ich an die Freiheit (im Internet) denke.


Regeln in der Form wie von dir Vorgeschlagen wird gleicht einer Dauerkontrolle. Eine gefährliche Mischung aus Sozialismus und Kommunismus.

Nein! Das ist der Falsche Weg. Der Mensch muss aufs Internet vorbereitet werden (was einfach viele nicht sind, wie ich jünger war ging es wunderbar was den Umgang im Internet betrifft und dann seit ein Paar Jahren werden von Menschen wildeste Theorien über Traumas erstellt). Denn im Endeffekt ist alles was am PC passiert Fiktiv man muss lernen damit umzugehen. Selbst mit den härtesten Strafen wird es Idioten geben die  machen was sie wollen.

Ich glaube nicht das die Menschen @ *Scholdarr *hier im TopicChauvies sind, die meisten machen sich nur Lustig drüber und daran sind die Frauenrechtler und andere selber Schuld weil sie gezielt versuchen das mit dem Thema zu provozieren. 
 Ich gebe dir aber recht was dem Umgang mit dem Thema angeht, manche hier werden zu persönlich.


----------



## WeeFilly (22. Januar 2017)

Witzig!


----------



## Orzhov (22. Januar 2017)

Was hat die Dame mit "Gaming" bitte zu tun?


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Januar 2017)

Cosgrove83 schrieb:


> Redefreiheit ist wichtig und richtig. Was anderes habe ich nie behauptet. Allerdings fallen Beleidigungen aller Art sowie rassistische Hetze nicht unbedingt unter die Redefreiheit. Was du draußen auf der Straße nicht zu anderen Menschen sagen darfst, sollte auch im Internet nicht ungehindert möglich sein. Die Würde des Menschen sollte auch digital gewahrt werden.



Noch einmal, das Problem hier ist die Definition, aus der jeweils anderen politischen Gesinnung betrachtet kann jede noch so höflich verogebrachte Kritik als Hetze gebrandmarkt werden und wer gerade an der Macht ist bestimmt nun einmal die Regeln. Das ist GEFÄHRLICH und dem muss vorgebeugt werden.



> Abgesehen davon schafft sich die Redefreiheit im Internet aufgrund mangelnder Regeln von selbst ab. Mit Hilfe von Fakenews werden Menschen ungehindert manipuliert und die Medienfreiheit eingeschränkt.


Deswegen ist Medienkompetenz wichtig. Früher wurde in den Medien auch gelogen und betrogen um seine eigene politische Meinung durchzudrücken, nur fiel das damals nicht so einfach auf wie heute. 

Der "Markt" reguliert sich da relativ gut selbst, auf eine Fake News kommen gleich Gegendarstellungen und Anmerkungen ohne Ende, dass sie Fake ist. Diese Möglichkeiten gab es früher nicht und bei einem zensierten Netz gibt es sie auch nicht, wenn sie nicht der herrschenden Stimme entspricht. 



> Im Internet darf straffrei Gelogen und Betrogen werden.


Das ist völliger blödsinn! 
Du hast wie im echten Leben auch jederzeit die Möglichkeit Anzeige zu erstatten, wenn du beleidigt oder betrogen wirst. 



> Jeder Internetnutzer kann sich seine eigenen Nachrichten raussuchen die ihm am besten in den Kram passen. Ober sie Wahr sind oder nicht, ist im Internet egal. Da darf jeder alles schreiben. Und jetzt gib es in den USA zum Beispiel einen Präsidenten, der nur noch positiv gewogene Medien Rede und Antwort stehen möchte. Internet sei Dank. In Deutschland versucht die AFD auf den selben Weg Einfluss zu gewinnen. Und das leider auch nicht ohne Erfolg.



Das ist ja das Schöne am Netz, du hast mehr Wahl als je zuvor! Erzähle mir nichts von Bild vs Spiegel, es gibt verschiedene Interessen und was du da sagst, ich mag die AfD auch nicht, aber solange sie sich an die Gesetze halten haben sie jedes Recht dazu ihre Meinung kundzutun und du hast kein Recht ihnen dies zu untersagen, denn dann wärst du der viel schlimmere Despot 



> Daher kann es dauerhafte Freiheit im Internet nur geben, wenn dort die gleichen Vorraussetzungen und Regeln gelten wie in einer richtigen, freien Gesellschaft auch.


Die gelten ja auch! Du wusstest das scheinbar nur nicht ...



> Sonst enden wir tatsächlich bald wie in Saudi Arabien. Beschimpfungen, Fakenews, Meinungsbots etc., da bilden sich Sorgenfalten wenn ich an die Freiheit (im Internet) denke.


Die Freiheit wird durch Meinungszensur in Gefahr gebracht. Dir mögen unbequeme Meinungen nicht gefallen aber sie gehören nun einmal dazu. Bei deinen Zensurwünschen hingegen, da haben wir Diktatur und Bevormundung und Zustände wie in Saudi Arabien, aber NICHT bei einem freien Netz. 

Denn wie gesagt, Beleidigungen, Straftaten etc. sind heute auch im Internet verboten und werden ggf. strafrechtlich belangt. 

Was du aber sicher nicht willst ist belangt werden, weil deine politische oder gesellschaftliche Meinung nicht dem Usus entspricht und du dafür als unerwünscht und unbequem weggesperrt wirst.


----------



## Cosgrove83 (22. Januar 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Die Wahl in Amerika war eine Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera,  ich bin heil froh nicht in der stelle der Amis gewesen zu sein, weder Clinton noch Trump haben für mich das Zeug zum Presidenten.
> Was die AFD und ihren Erfolg angeht, hängt das viel zu sehr mit der Enttäuschung vieler Wähler zur CDU zusammen.
> Es alles jetzt aufs Internet zu schieben ist zu einfach.
> 
> ...



Was die USA angeht hast du Recht. Für mich waren beide auch nicht wählbar. Aber die Art und Weise und mit welchen Mitteln Trump seinen Wahlkampf geführt hat und wie er anscheinend auch seine Präsidentschaft gestalten will, machen mir Angst. Selber Lügen um Netz verbreiten und dafür nur noch mit ausgewählten, wohlgesonnenen Medien arbeiten. Da sehe ich Freiheit und Demokratie durchaus in Gefahr. Aber vielleicht male ich tatsächlich zu schwarz. Mal abwarten wie weit dieses Verhalten dauerhaft in den USA toleriert wird.

Und was die AFD angeht. Wenn ich mir die Reden von Petry, Gauland und insbesondere Höcke anschaue, kann ich da keinen Zusammenhang mit Wählerfrust auf die CDU nicht mehr erkennen. Das war vielleicht anfans noch so, aber inwzischen ist das nur noch offen zur Schau gestellter Rassismus. Das hat nichts mehr mit Protestwählen zu tun. Aber darum geht es mir hier gerade auch nicht. Mir geht es um die Manipulation der Medien und durch die Medien. Einerseits wird Mantraartig die "Lügenpresse" verteufelt, andererseits wird bei funktionären mit Wonne auf Fakenews verlinkt und nicht vor dem Gebrauch von Meinungsrobotern zurückgeschreckt. Auch hier wird unsere Freiheit im Internet gezielt ausgenutzt um selbst mehr Macht zu erlangen.

Du kannst bald einem Affen beibringen das Internet zu bedienen. Aber um sich vom Schund im Internet nicht beeinflussen zu lassen benötigt es eine gewisse Medienkompetenz. Diese erlangt man aber nur durch eine gewisse Reife und nötige Intelligenz. Ich hoffe wirklich das die Politik mal loslegt und dieses Thema fester Bestandteil in alle Schulen wird.


----------



## suggysug (22. Januar 2017)

Cosgrove83 schrieb:


> Und was die AFD angeht. Wenn ich mir die Reden von Petry, Gauland und insbesondere Höcke anschaue, kann ich da keinen Zusammenhang mit Wählerfrust auf die CDU nicht mehr erkennen. Das war vielleicht anfans noch so, aber inwzischen ist das nur noch offen zur Schau gestellter Rassismus. Das hat nichts mehr mit Protestwählen zu tun. Aber darum geht es mir hier gerade auch nicht. Mir geht es um die Manipulation der Medien und durch die Medien. Einerseits wird Mantraartig die "Lügenpresse" verteufelt, andererseits wird bei funktionären mit Wonne auf Fakenews verlinkt und nicht vor dem Gebrauch von Meinungsrobotern zurückgeschreckt. Auch hier wird unsere Freiheit im Internet gezielt ausgenutzt um selbst mehr Macht zu erlangen.


Der vergleich zu den Amis ist da gar nicht so verkehrt, obwohl Petry, Gauland und Co sehr negativ aufgefallen sind (wie Trump  während der Wahl auch) ist es für viele Wähler schwer vertrauen zur CDU zu fassen.  Ich bin mir sicher hier in Deutschland wird so ein Gau wie in Amerika nicht passieren, aber das heißt nicht  das ein Teil der Wähler einverstanden sind mit dem Kurs der Kanzlerin.
Das nebenbei ist  nicht dem Medien zu verschulden. Der Unmut geht auf die eigene Kappe der CDU.




Cosgrove83 schrieb:


> Du kannst bald einem Affen beibringen das Internet zu bedienen. Aber um sich vom Schund im Internet nicht beeinflussen zu lassen benötigt es eine gewisse Medienkompetenz. Diese erlangt man aber nur durch eine gewisse Reife und nötige Intelligenz. Ich hoffe wirklich das die Politik mal loslegt und dieses Thema fester Bestandteil in alle Schulen wird.


Das hoff ich auch.


----------



## Orzhov (22. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Noch einmal, das Problem hier ist die Definition, aus der jeweils anderen politischen Gesinnung betrachtet kann jede noch so höflich verogebrachte Kritik als Hetze gebrandmarkt werden und wer gerade an der Macht ist bestimmt nun einmal die Regeln. Das ist GEFÄHRLICH und dem muss vorgebeugt werden.



Ist das nicht ein Paradoxon und dazu noch ein sehr problematisches?


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Januar 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Paradoxon und dazu noch ein sehr problematisches?



      „Ich mag verdammen, was du sagst, aber ich werde mein Leben dafür einsetzen, dass du es sagen darfst.“     

- Voltaire


Gilt quasi als Grundlage für jede freiheitlich demokratische Denkweise.


----------



## Sazzabin (22. Januar 2017)

TheRealBlade schrieb:


> Hm, vllt eine unpopuläre meinung hier, aber ich musste leider feststellen das die breite masse an Spielern sexistisch ohne ende ist. Wer in black desert beispielsweise den Chat liest, wird feststellen das dort mehrmals täglich abfällig und sexistisch gegenüber frauen gesprochen wird. Vergewaltigungen als nicht so schlimm hingestellt werden etcpp. Und das ist leider in sehr vielen Spielen so. SObald sich gamerinnen als Frau outen, gibt es vor allem zwei gruppen an spielern, welche die sie sexuell belästigen und diese die sie nicht ernst nehmen, weil sie eh scheißé sind etc.
> 
> das ist leider schon lange so und ist mMn wirklich ein Problem. Ob das jetzt zu traumas führt ist vllt eine andere frage.
> 
> und mit explizitem verstümmeln von frauen in games sicher auch nicht. Aber dennoch ist das was die Herren der SChöpfung in Online games gegenüber Frauen ablassen alles andere als in odrnung.



Und schon bist du selbst in die Sexismus-Falle getappt, denn nichts anderes war dieser Satz. (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexismus)


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Januar 2017)

freespace3 schrieb:


> Es gibt zu viele von diesen Subjekten und ich bin es leid weiterhin höflich zu sein.


Wenn man sich nicht normal unterhalten kann,  sollte man vielleicht einfach mal still sein.



> Es sind verblödete Dramaqueens. Heult rum, dass Frauen in Spielen schlecht dargestellt werden, aber scheint offenbar nicht zu sehen, dass Männer auch nicht gerade gut wegkommen. Der Unterschied ist aber offenbar, dass jeder Kerl darüber steht und Fiktion/Realität gut trennen kann.


Du weißt also, was "jeder Kerl" auf dieser Welt so macht und denkt? Respekt. Abgesehen von dieser ganz sicher nicht haltbaren Aussage (ein einziges Gegenbeispiel reicht ja schon zur Widerlegung) verkennst du ganz offenbar, dass Frauen im Schnitt natürlich deutlich schlechter wegkommen in Videospielen als Männer. Mit der Realität hat das erst mal gar nichts zu tun, das  ist einfach nur ein Fakt. Die allermeisten Videospielcharaktere  sind Charaktere, die meist von Männern für Männer gemacht sind, ob bewusst oder unbewusst. Selbst die meisten weiblichen Charaktere sind häufig eine Traumvorstellung, die den männlichen Gamer ansprechen soll. Es gibt gerade im AAA-Bereich nur ganz wenige Ausnahmen von dieser Charakterzeichnung, die z.B. eine explizit weibliche Perspektive vertreten - und wenn es sie gibt, dann meist nur unter heftiger Anfeindung  vieler offenbar männlicher Gamer, die ihr ganzes Hobby bedroht sehen, wenn es mal nicht ausschließlich um ihre pubertären Traumvorstellungen geht und die dann entsprechend aggressiv  andere Leute im Internet anfeinden. Aber sicher, "jeder Mann" steht da drüber und kann Fiktion und Realität prima unterscheiden, deshalb  sind hier alle auch so ausgeglichen, so wie du. Dass du dir hier selbst widersprichst, ist eher traurig als lustig, denn du bist das beste Beispiel dafür, dass "Mann" eben nicht drüber steht, sondern sich von dieser Meinung bedroht fühlt. Du gehst sogar soweit zu behaupten, dass du Menschen, die eine solche Meinung vertreten, verachten würdest und auch nicht anders könntest, dass öffentlich in markigen Worten und in beleidigender Form zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Wow, das ist ja eine super Form der Ausgeglichenheit...

Abgesehen davon gibt es natürlich eine Verbindung zwischen Pop-Kultur und Lebenswelt bzw. Realität. Das eine bedingt immer auch das andere, weil Pop-Kultur zum einen ein  Abbild unserer Realität ist (bzw. Teilen davon) und zum anderen unser Bewusstsein bewusst oder unbewusst prägt. Wir alle sind, was wir erfahren sprich, wir sind das komplexe Resultat aller unserer Erfahrungen, inklusive aller Arten von Medien, die wir konsumieren.  Zu behaupten, dass  "alle Männer" prima zwischen Fiktion und Realität unterscheiden könnten, ist ungeachtet der sicherlich fehlerhaften Absolutheit der Gesamtmenge auch nur maximal oberflächlich korrekt. Es ist eher so, dass Menschen prinzipiell von jeder Erfahrung beeinflusst werden, manche mehr, manche weniger, das hängt von der jeweiligen Situation ab. Und je weniger wir in Kontakt kommen mit Erfahrungen, die unserem Weltbild widersprechen oder die es um neue, uns bisher unbekannte oder verdrängte Facetten bereichern, desto schmaler und einfältiger bleibt dieses Weltbild. Umso wichtiger wäre es, die Welt der Videospiele um explizit weibliche Perspektiven zu ergänzen (merke: nicht ersetzen) - und zwar im großen Maßstab. Dass es dagegen so große und aggressive Widerstände unter vorwiegend männlichen Gamern gibt, ist  eigentlich traurig, aber wenig überraschend, weil viele eben ihr beschränktes Weltbild verteidigen und weil man es sich bequem gemacht hat in einer Welt, in der  dem angelernten, angeblich maskulinen Wunschbild fast immer entsprochen wird.  Die eigene Wirklichkeit herauszufordern kann Ängste auslösen und die eigene Identität bedrohen, vor allem, wenn man unter einem geringen Selbstwertgefühl leidet, von daher ist das zwar nachvollziehbar, aber dennoch traurig.

Zum Thema Männer, die in Spielen angeblich nicht gut wegkommen: Ich nehme an, dass du dafür eine ganze Phalanx an überzeugenden Beispielen hast. Ich spiele schon seit fast 20 Jahren Videospiele hoch und runter aus praktisch allen Genres, aber vielleicht hab ich da ja was Wesentliches übersehen bisher. Denn gerade das wäre mir bisher mal so gar nicht aufgefallen...



> Und wenn ich eine Frau/ eine Gruppe von Frauen verachte, heißt das nicht, dass ich alle verachte....das scheinst du nicht zu verstehen.


Erst mal ist es traurig, dass du jemanden "verachtest", den du persönlich überhaupt nicht kennst. Man muss Menschen nicht gleich verachten, nur weil man ihre Meinung nicht teilt, schon gar nicht, wenn es um ein so harmloses und prinzipiell irrelevantes Thema wie Videospiele geht. Darüber hinaus ist  dein  persönlicher Angriff in Punkto "Botox" und damit der Rückgriff auf das Aussehen der Frau (was mit dem Thema überhaupt nichts zu tun hat) einfach chauvinistisch, das kannst du drehen und wenden, wie du willst.


----------



## Cosgrove83 (22. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der "Markt" reguliert sich da relativ gut selbst, auf eine Fake News kommen gleich Gegendarstellungen und Anmerkungen ohne Ende, dass sie Fake ist. Diese Möglichkeiten gab es früher nicht und bei einem zensierten Netz gibt es sie auch nicht, wenn sie nicht der herrschenden Stimme entspricht.
> 
> Das ist ja das Schöne am Netz, du hast mehr Wahl als je zuvor! Erzähle mir nichts von Bild vs Spiegel, es gibt verschiedene Interessen und was du da sagst, ich mag die AfD auch nicht, aber solange sie sich an die Gesetze halten haben sie jedes Recht dazu ihre Meinung kundzutun und du hast kein Recht ihnen dies zu untersagen, denn dann wärst du der viel schlimmere Despot
> 
> ...



Ist die Fakenews erstmal im Umlauf, hat sie ihre Wirkung getan. Anschliessenden Richtigstellungen sind dann größtenteils auch noch für das Protokoll und die Leute für die die Fakenews gedacht war, interessieren sich in der Regel kaum für die anschließend richtiggestellte Wahrheit. Wer die News glauben möchte, der glaubt und verteilt sie einfach weiter. Wer den Fake aufdeckt ist "Lügenpresse" oder eben selbst "Fakenews". Das ist doch der Kern der Problematik. Du unterstellt den meisten Leuten, dass sie an der Wahrheit interessiert sind. Dem ist aber leider meistens nicht so.

Solange sich die AFD und sonstige Parteien an die Gesetze halten ist ja auch alles in Ordnung. Aber durch massiven Gebrauch von Fakenews und Meinungsbots sehe ich die Demokratie in Gefahr da eine aufgeklärte Gesellschaft mit dieser Art der Propaganda verhindert werden soll. Ich sehe da eben große gesetzliche Grauzonen im "Neuland" Internet über die disktutiert werden muss. Das hat nichts mit verbieten von Meinung zu tun. Ich möchte nicht, das Menschen aufgrund anderer Meinung belangt werden. Das habe ich nie geschrieben.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Januar 2017)

Wie kann man diese Frau verachten? Sie ist unabhängig, stark und unerschrocken -  und sie kämpft für eine freiheitliche Welt, in der alle Menschen - auch und insbesondere Frauen - die gleichen Rechte und Freiheiten und Privilegien haben. Ganz ehrlich, wenn euch das Thema nicht interessiert, dann ignoriert es doch einfach und macht was, was euch mehr interessiert. Aber wenn ihr eine solche Frau verachtet, dann seid ihr geistig nie aus der Pubertät gekommen, sorry. Eine solche Frau sollte euch nicht Angst machen, ganz im Gegenteil, sie sollte euch inspirieren.

Hier mal ihre Rede zum gestrigen Women's March. Einfach nur gut:
https://www.facebook.com/NowThisHer/videos/963500033780872/


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Januar 2017)

Diese Diskussion hat sich hier aber gerade ganz schön umgedreht...von Frauenhass hin zur Redefreiheit. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> „Ich mag verdammen, was du sagst, aber ich werde mein Leben dafür einsetzen, dass du es sagen darfst.“
> 
> - Voltaire
> 
> ...


Aber nicht alles darf gesagt werden. Die Freiheit eines Menschen hört dort auf, wo sie die Freiheit eines anderen einschränkt. Und zumindest in unserem Rechtssystem ist meiner Meinung nach relativ klar definiert, wie Beleidigung, Entwürdigung oder Hetze aussieht. Und etliche Aussagen diverser AfD-Politiker beispielsweise (Björn Höcke, Petry o.ä.) erfüllen ganz klar und mit 100%iger Sicherheit den Tatbestand der Volksverhetzung und des Rassismus. Von Aussagen diverser User im Social Network will ich hier erst gar nicht anfangen. 

Und sowas ist keinesfalls von Dingen wie Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt und ganz klar strafbar. Und sicherlich ist es nicht erstrebenswert, sich dafür einzusetzen, dass sowas gesagt werden darf.  


Man kann von Feminismus, vom heutigen Genderwahn, von der Flüchtlingskrise, Merkel, dem Islam, von Videogames etc. etc. halten was man will...man darf es auch sagen, was man davon hält. Solange man damit niemanden beleidigt oder diskriminiert. Und diese Freiheiten genießen wir weiterhin. Dass es für alles Grenzen gibt, die der Gesetzgeber vorgibt, versteht sich von selbst. Und Grenzen sind nichts schlechtes. Gibt ja auch gute Gründe, warum die Regierung die Gesetze gibt (von denen man gern halten kann, was man will) und nicht das Volk. Und auch unserer Regierung sind gewisse Grenzen auferlegt, sodass die nicht einfach machen können, was sie wollen.


----------



## Alreech (22. Januar 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> In welchem Spiel verstümmelt man ausschließlich Frauen, nur um sie dann weg zu werfen?



GTA San Andreas. Bei dem Spiel geht es nur darum Frauen zu Vergewaltigen.
https://youtu.be/rbjpH_QgTBM?t=3m


----------



## Khrimm (22. Januar 2017)

"Ich bin es leid, euch immer nur darüber  reden zu hören, wie bedauernswert der Hashtag GamersGate war, wenn ihr  immer noch Milliarden von Dollar mit Spielen macht, die das Verstümmeln  und Wegwerfen von Frauen zum Sport machen"

Äh hab ich da was verpasst? 

Verstümmeln und Wegwerfen von Frauen zum Sport machen? Da fällt mir jetz irgendwie kein Spiel ein, das auf die Beschreibung passt


----------



## Tori1 (22. Januar 2017)

Ja ja diese mit Blutdiamanten vollgepackte Tante sollte mal besser nicht über Unterdrückung labern sondern mit ihren von Kinderhand zusammengeschusterten Pumps an die Grenze vom Mexiko stöckeln und richtigen realen Frauen die in die Prostitution gezwungen werden helfen. Das nötige Geld dafür müsste ja vorhanden sein.

Aber dafür muss man sich natürlich mit Leuten anlegen die richtige Waffen tragen und in der richtigen Welt gewalt ausüben. Man wird sich dabei auch schmutzig machen.
Diese Scheinheiligkeit kotzt mich an.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Januar 2017)

Khrimm schrieb:


> "Ich bin es leid, euch immer nur darüber  reden zu hören, wie bedauernswert der Hashtag GamersGate war, wenn ihr  immer noch Milliarden von Dollar mit Spielen macht, die das Verstümmeln  und Wegwerfen von Frauen zum Sport machen"
> 
> Äh hab ich da was verpasst?
> 
> Verstümmeln und Wegwerfen von Frauen zum Sport machen? Da fällt mir jetz irgendwie kein Spiel ein, das auf die Beschreibung passt


Du hast nichts verpasst, du bist  (wie viele andere hier) nur das Opfer mangelhafter  Übersetzung bzw. mangelhafter Interpretation  seitens der Redaktion bzw. des Autors. Das passiert übrigens genau dann, wenn man sich eine einzelne Zeile aus dem gesamten  Redebeitrag herauspickt ohne auf den Kontext einzugehen bzw. ohne verdeutlichen zu wollen, worum es überhaupt geht bwz. wovon die gute Frau spricht.

Das ist es, was Judd im englischen Original sagt: "...when you're still making billions  of dollars  of games  that maim and  dump women for sports."

Dröseln wir das mal auf. Fangen wir an mit der Übersetzung. "Maim" heißt  wörtlich übersetzt tatsächlich "verstümmeln", aber es wird auch  als Äquivalent für "cripple" gebraucht, das widerum "zum Krüppel machen" heißt. "Dump"  heißt wörtlich übersetzt tatsächlich "wegwerfen" in den meisten Fällen, aber im amerikanischen Slang heißt es dann übersetzt auch "abservieren". Und hier muss man ansetzen, wenn man die Aussage im Kontext des gesamten Beitrags verstehen will. Die ganze Rede von Judd dreht sich um Online-Belästigung von Frauen und das auf einem sehr generellen Level. Es geht nicht um Videospiele, nicht um GamerGate und auch nicht primär um Unterhaltungsmedien. Judd spricht davon, dass durch  gegen Frauen gerichtete HateSpeech vor allem in sozialen Netzwerken Frauen traumatisiert werden, insbesondere dann, wenn sie selbst schon mal im "realen Leben" Opfer von sexuellen Übergriffen waren (was leider nicht so selten ist, wie man das vielleicht hoffen würde). Judd selbst wurde nach eigener Aussage  schon drei Mal vergewaltigt, was  vielleicht dem ein oder anderen erklären könnte, warum sie sich überhaupt so vehement für das Thema engagiert. Judd macht dann eine wichtige Aussage, indem sie auf neurologische Erkenntnisse eingeht, denen zufolge die Androhung von Gewalt die gleichen Effekte im Gehirn bzw. in der Psyche auslösen kann wie echte, körperlich erlebte Gewalt. Deshalb ist Hate Speech gegen Frauen in sozialen Netzwerken (Judd gibt dafür viele Beispiele auch aus der eigenen Erfahrung, die natürlich auch dank ihres Bekanntheitsgrades nicht gerade gering ist) auch eine Form der "echten Gewalt" die explizit darauf ausgelegt ist, Frauen Gewalt anzutun und sie zu unterdrücken.  In diesem Kontext ergibt sich aus Judds kurzer Bemerkung zu  Videospielen auch ein ganz neuer Kontext. Es geht nämlich überhaupt nicht um die Darstellung von Gewalt gegen Frauen in Videospielen, sondern darum, dass Videospielhersteller die "virtuelle" Gewalt gegen Frauen in ihren Spielen zulassen (hier ist wohl vor allem der Umgang und die Kommunikation in Online-Spielen gemeint, daher auch der Verweis auf "Sports" im Sinne von e-Sports) und Frauen damit zum Opfer machen. Sie kritisiert, dass Videospielhersteller es zulassen, dass Frauen durch das Spielen von Videospielen Opfer von virtueller  Gewalt im Internet werden ("sie werden  geistig verkrüppelt bzw. traumatisiert") und dass sie abfällig und beleidigend behandelt werden von ihren männlichen Mitspielern ("sie werden abserviert") Die ganze Aussage trifft Judd im Kontext ihrer Kritik am gesamten Silicion Valley, das sich nach wie vor weigert, universelle Richtlinien bzw. der Bekämpfung von sexuellen Fehlverhaltens am Arbeitsplatz einzuhalten und im Kontext von ihr gegenüber getätigten Aussagen von Spieleentwicklern, dass  GamerGate doch ein so  betrübliches  bzw. erbärmliches ("deplorable") Ereignis gewesen wäre. Sie kritisiert mit ihrer Aussage  diese Bigotterie der Entwickler, die einerseits Unverständnis äußern bezüglich der GamerGate  Kommentare, andererseits aber viel zu wenig tun, damit Frauen in ihren Spielen vor Hate Speech und virtuellen Übergriffen geschützt werden. Damit tragen sie laut Judd dazu bei, dass virtuelle Gewalt  gegen Frauen im Internet weiter wachsen und gedeihen kann und dass die Videospielhersteller dem eine weitere Plattform geben anstatt wirkungsvoll und entschieden dagegen vorzugehen.



Tori1 schrieb:


> Ja ja diese mit Blutdiamanten vollgepackte Tante sollte mal besser nicht über unterdrückung labbern sondern mit Ihrer Luxuslimo an die Grenze vom Mexiko fahren und richtigen realen Frauen die in die Prostitution gezwungen werden helfen.


Echt jetzt? Weil die Frau Erfolg hat und Geld verdient, darf sie keine Meinung mehr über Frauenrechte  haben? Gehts noch? Werden Frauen, die beruflichen Erfolg haben, jetzt automatisch zu Männern und sind dann keine "richtigen realen Frauen" mehr? Abgesehen  davon ist Judd das Opfer von mehrfacher Vergewaltigung, es ist also völlig daneben und absolut geschmacklos, was du hier sagst. Vielleicht solltest du dich (wie auch einige andere hier) nächstes Mal erst mal  über die Person informieren, über die du pauschal und völlig sinnlos herziehen will. Dann wird es vielleicht auch nicht ganz so erbärmlich für dich...  

Ich würde echt gerne mal wissen, wie viele hier sich das Video überhaupt angesehen haben (wenigstens das).  Was ich hier so lese, lässt eher darauf schließen, dass die meisten nur von dem einen (falsch übersetzten bzw. unzureichend interpretierten) Satz getriggert wurden. Wenn diese News eine Falle wäre, um  Leute zu fangen, die viel schwafeln, aber eigentlich keine Ahnung von der Thematik haben, dann wäre sie echt ein voller Erfolg...


----------



## MANIACas (22. Januar 2017)

Khrimm schrieb:


> "Ich bin es leid, euch immer nur darüber  reden zu hören, wie bedauernswert der Hashtag GamersGate war, wenn ihr  immer noch Milliarden von Dollar mit Spielen macht, die das Verstümmeln  und Wegwerfen von Frauen zum Sport machen"
> 
> Äh hab ich da was verpasst?
> 
> Verstümmeln und Wegwerfen von Frauen zum Sport machen? Da fällt mir jetz irgendwie kein Spiel ein, das auf die Beschreibung passt



Naja ..... Mir fällt da jetzt spontan nur THE FOREST als aktuelles Spiel ein. Da kann man die Leichen der gegnerischen nackten Wilden (weibliche  UND männliche) tatsächlich zerstückeln und die Körperteile tatsächlich dann als Warnung aufgespießt aufstellen.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (22. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ist das hier der Club der präpubertären  Chauvies ohne Selbstwertgefühl? Das ist ja gruselig...



Also mich als präpubertären Chauvi zu bezeichnen ist schon ganz harter Tobak. Vor allem lässt du den Rest aus meinem Post einfach weg.

Was ich dort gesagt habe, ist mein Eindruck den ich mit solchen "Feministinnen" im Laufe der Zeit entwickelt habe. Und mich nerven solche Menschen halt, weil sie schlicht und ergreifend bigotte Leute sind. 

Weil diese Leute glauben die Wahrheit und ultimative Weisheit gepachtet zu haben. Liegt aber wohl generell bei solchen Ansichten aller Art und nicht nur bei Feministinnen.
Gibt es Probleme beim Umgang mit Frauen auf der Welt? Ja und nicht zu wenige, aber solche Aussagen von Feministinnen sind meist sehr selektiv und teilweise genauso diskriminierend. Nur möchten solche Leute das nicht hören. Es soll inzwischen alles geregelt und quotiert werden, damit auch ja alles passt. Nur so funktioniert die Welt nun mal nicht.

Ich behandle jeden Menschen mit dem gleichen Respekt und Höflichkeit, die ich auch erwarte. Sicher habe ich auch mal meinen schlechten Tag, aber den hat jeder mal. Und da brauchen mir Feministinnen&Co nicht vorzuschreiben, wie ich mich zu verhalten habe und mein Leben lebe.

Tun die mir nix, tue ich denen nix. Ganz einfach. Aber sobald man mir alles vorschreiben will, dann leiste ich Widerstand.
Noch leben wir in einem freien Land und diese Freiheit haben viele Menschen mit ihrem Leben bezahlt. Das sollte man nie vergessen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (22. Januar 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Was ich dort gesagt habe, ist mein Eindruck den ich mit solchen "Feministinnen" im Laufe der Zeit entwickelt habe. Und mich nerven solche Menschen halt, weil sie schlicht und ergreifend bigotte Leute sind.
> 
> Weil diese Leute glauben die Wahrheit und ultimative Weisheit gepachtet zu haben. Liegt aber wohl generell bei solchen Ansichten aller Art und nicht nur bei Feministinnen.
> Gibt es Probleme beim Umgang mit Frauen auf der Welt? Ja und nicht zu wenige, aber solche Aussagen von Feministinnen sind meist sehr selektiv und teilweise genauso diskriminierend. Nur möchten solche Leute das nicht hören. Es soll inzwischen alles geregelt und quotiert werden, damit auch ja alles passt. Nur so funktioniert die Welt nun mal nicht.
> ...



You are bang on !


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Januar 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Also mich als präpubertären Chauvi zu bezeichnen ist schon ganz harter Tobak. Vor allem lässt du den Rest aus meinem Post einfach weg.
> 
> Was ich dort gesagt habe, ist mein Eindruck den ich mit solchen "Feministinnen" im Laufe der Zeit entwickelt habe. Und mich nerven solche Menschen halt, weil sie schlicht und ergreifend bigotte Leute sind.
> 
> ...


Alles, was du hier erzählen kannst, sind Plattitüden und Schubladen von "diesen" und "solchen" Leuten. Nichts davon hat Hand und Fuß, es sind nur irgendwelche Behauptungen, die du in den Raum stellst.  Schau dir doch einfach mal das Video komplett an und dann sag mir bitte, wo Judd hier deine Freiheit (oder die eines anderen) einschränken will oder wo sie sich als "bigotter" Feminist qualifiziert. Wenn du schon Leute über einen Kamm scheren willst, dann bitte mit Beleg. Wenn es dir nur darum geht, den Feminismus (in welcher Ausprägung auch immer) generell zu diffamieren, dann Glückwunsch, Ziel erreicht. Dann darfst du dich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn ich dich als Chauvi bezeichne.



> Tun die mir nix, tue ich denen nix. Ganz einfach. Aber sobald man mir alles vorschreiben will, dann leiste ich Widerstand.
> Noch leben wir in einem freien Land und diese Freiheit haben viele Menschen mit ihrem Leben bezahlt. Das sollte man nie vergessen.


Große Wort, aber so wenig Inhalt, gerade  bezogen auf das konkrete Thema hier. Eigentlich ist das nur Geschwafel, aber das weißt du ja wahrscheinlich selbst. Du warst halt nur zu faul, dir das Video anzukucken und dich konkret damit zu befassen, also lieber mal ein paar pauschale Aussagen gegen die ganzen ach so autoritären Kampfemanzen abfeuern, ganz gleich, ob das hier Sinn macht oder nicht. Es findet sich ja bestimmt ein anderer Kerl, der ebenso tickt - und genauso faul ist - und dir alleine dafür ein Like spendet. Und genau so ist es ja auch (schnell) gekommen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (22. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> . Es findet sich ja bestimmt ein anderer Kerl, der ebenso tickt - und genauso faul ist - und dir alleine dafür ein Like spendet. Und genau so ist es ja auch (schnell) gekommen.



Wo und wem ich meine "Likes" spende, ist meine Sache.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Januar 2017)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Wo und wem ich meine "Likes" spende, ist meine Sache.


Sicher doch.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (22. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Alles, was du hier erzählen kannst, sind Plattitüden und Schubladen von "diesen" und "solchen" Leuten. Nichts davon hat Hand und Fuß, es sind nur irgendwelche Behauptungen, die du in den Raum stellst.  Schau dir doch einfach mal das Video komplett an und dann sag mir bitte, wo Judd hier deine Freiheit (oder die eines anderen) einschränken will oder wo sie sich als "bigotter" Feminist qualifiziert. Wenn du schon Leute über einen Kamm scheren willst, dann bitte mit Beleg. Wenn es dir nur darum geht, den Feminismus (in welcher Ausprägung) generell zu diffamieren, dann Glückwunsch, Ziel erreicht. Dann darfst du dich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn ich dich als Chauvi bezeichne.



Dann darf ich dich als ignoranten Rechthaber bezeichnen? Weil so kommst du mir nun mal leider vor. SCNR. 
Ich habe genug dieser Feministinnen getroffen und mir daraus mein Urteil gebildet, was soll ich da für Quellen angeben? 

Abschied vom liberalen Feminismus - Die Störenfriedas
Dann lies dir doch bitte mal den Unfug hier durch.

Alternativ gerne den Artikel von Ronja von Rönne lesen.
https://www.welt.de/kultur/article139269797/Warum-mich-der-Feminismus-anekelt.html

Frauen können's besser - Hetzfeministinnen unter sich - Faktum Magazin
Feministinnen unter sich

Oder wie war das nochmal mit dem #Aufschrei ? Ein Riesenbohei um einen schlechten Witz von einem älteren Herren. Frauen würden solche Sprüche natürlich nie bringen oder ähnliches machen. Nicht wahr?

Feminismus ist auch heute noch notwendig, nur nicht dieser Radikalfeminismus den die Leute da praktizieren.

Und ich habe mir das Video angesehen. Ich widerspreche der Dame ja auch nicht, nur darf ich aus dem Artikel zitieren?


> "Ich bin es leid, euch immer nur darüber reden zu hören, wie bedauernswert der Hashtag GamersGate war, wenn ihr immer noch Milliarden von Dollar mit Spielen macht, die das Verstümmeln und Wegwerfen von Frauen zum Sport machen"


War im Video irgendwo um Minute 11 herum, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

Zwischen den Zeilen klingt dass so, als ob Entwickler alles böse und Frauen verachtende Menschen sind.
Impliziert für mich, dass da sofort was getan werden muss und alles auf die "richtige" Linie gebracht werden muss.

Gibt es Probleme auf den sozialen Medien? Ja, würde ich auch nie bestreiten. Es gibt ja auch Gesetze gegen sowas, muss man nur richtig anwenden können. Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum, aber die heutige Welt macht es den Leuten halt einfach sich dort zu verstecken. Es wird nie eine vernünftige Lösung dafür geben.

Und Likes von anderen Leuten machen mich nicht zu einem besseren oder schlechteren Menschen, stärken mich nicht in meinem Ego oder sind sonst von irgendeiner großen Bedeutung für mich oder mein Leben.


----------



## Evari0r (22. Januar 2017)

MANIACas schrieb:


> Naja ..... Mir fällt da jetzt spontan nur THE FOREST als aktuelles Spiel ein. Da kann man die Leichen der gegnerischen nackten Wilden (weibliche  UND männliche) tatsächlich zerstückeln und die Körperteile tatsächlich dann als Warnung aufgespießt aufstellen.


Mir fällt auch noch eins ein: Postal 2. Da kann man diese zwar nicht aufspiessen aber anpinkel und zerstückeln. Dasselbe kann man übrigens auch mit Männer tuen.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Januar 2017)

*uouo*



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Dann darf ich dich als ignoranten Rechthaber bezeichnen? Weil so kommst du mir nun mal leider vor. SCNR.


Sicher, wenn es dir Spaß macht. 



> Ich habe genug dieser Feministinnen getroffen und mir daraus mein Urteil gebildet, was soll ich da für Quellen angeben?


Du kommst schon wieder mit Schubladen an? Oje. Hier geht es um Judd und ihre Aussagen, nicht um dich und auch nicht um deine Erfahrungen mit anderen Feministinnen. Daher kannst du dir auch deine Quellen dazu sparen, das trägt nichts zum Thema bei, ganz im Gegenteil.  Dass es auch Spinner gibt, die sich selbst als Feministen bezeichnet, habe ich übrigens nie bestritten, nur stand das hier auch nie zur Debatte, noch ist es wichtig bzw. relevant für das Thema. Um das zu verstehen, muss man allerdings das Schubladendenken verlassen und mal wieder beginnen, Menschen und ihre Aussagen individuell zu betrachten und sie nicht pauschal einem Lager zuzuordnen, deren Aussagen man dann offenbar gleich setzt. 



> Oder wie war das nochmal mit dem #Aufschrei ? Ein Riesenbohei um einen schlechten Witz von einem älteren Herren. Frauen würden solche Sprüche natürlich nie bringen oder ähnliches machen. Nicht wahr?


Was genau hat das jetzt hier mit dem Video und Judds Aussagen zu tun? Ach ja, stimmt, gar nichts.  

Aber nur zu deiner Information, es ging bei #Aufschrei niemals nur  um einen schlechten Herrenwitz, sondern um sexuelle Übergriffe aller Art und  Sexismus und frauenfeindliches Verhalten im Alltag. Der Doofi von der FPD war nur der Initialzünder bzw. der Aufhänger. Aber übrigens  ist es natürlich immer einfach über Witze und Anzüglichkeiten zu lachen, wenn man nicht auf der Empfängerseite sitzt. Wie viele Witze kennst du denn, in denen weiße Hetero-Männer verarscht oder herabgewürdigt werden? Ich kenne keinen. Dafür kenne ich umso mehr Witze, die sich über Frauen lustig machen oder über Ausländer oder über Homosexuelle.  Also ja, ich denke nicht, dass Frauen solche "Sprüche" in Massen bringen und schon gar nicht, dass sie solche Sprüche regelmäßig gegenüber Männern äußern. Übrigens sprechen wir hier natürlich von einem Szenario, in dem sich Männlein und Weiblein nicht als enge Freunde oder gar Liebende sehen, da kann es natürlich Neckereien auf beiden Seiten geben. Wir sprechen von Situationen, in denen sich die beiden gar nicht oder nur "platonisch" kennen, z.B. von der Arbeit. Sei mal ehrlich, wie oft warst du selbst schon das Opfer von Scherzen oder Anzüglichkeiten, deren Inhalt ausschließlich dein Geschlecht (oder auch deine Hautfarbe) war in so einer Situation? Und  da kommen wir dem Problem schon näher,  aber das ist  den meisten Leuten  und vor allem Männern natürlich schon lästig, darüber zu reden. Da wird das ganze Problem mit  dem nicht sterben wollenden Patriarchat lieber ins Lächerliche gezogen. Die Frauen sollen sich mal nicht so anstellen, wir meinen es ja nur gut mit ihnen und überhaupt, die Frauen haben es ja so gut bei uns und mit uns, sie sollten uns eigentlich dankbar sein (am besten kommt dann noch der Vergleich mit Frauen im Islam oder so). Ein dummer Herrenwitz oder gar ein Griff an den Po ist ja auch keine Belästigung, vielmehr sollte die Frau das als Kompliment sehen, nicht wahr? Es ist genau diese verharmlosende, ins Lächerliche ziehende paternalistische Einstellung, die verhindert, dass reale Probleme mit der Gleichberechtigung von Frauen  seriös besprochen werden können und dass Frauen ihre Meinung fair und ohne hämisches und gehässiges Gegenfeuer äußern können.  Dein "diese Emanzen/Feministinnen sind doch alle gleich" hilft da auch herzlich wenig weiter. Dieser Kommentarthread hier ist übrigens auch wieder das beste Beispiel dafür, dass man Themen dieser Art offenbar nicht besprechen kann, ohne dass eine Vielzahl von Männern  beleidigend und aggressiv wird, obwohl sie niemand persönlich angegriffen hat. Aber gut, in diesem Fall hier trägt auch der sehr dürftige Artikel der PCG dazu bei, dessen reißerische (und falsch interpretierte/übersetzte!!!) Botschaft natürlich derlei Verhalten befeuert...



> Feminismus ist auch heute noch notwendig, nur nicht dieser Radikalfeminismus den die Leute da praktizieren.


Wer sind "diese Leute"? Es geht hier nur um eine einzige Frau.

Übrigens schön, dass du der Meinung bist, dass Feminismus heute noch nötig ist. Deine Aussagen hier lassen allerdings einen ganz anderen Schluss darüber zu, wie du wirklich dazu stehst. Vielleicht bist du aber auch nur nicht bereit dazu zuzugeben, dass du dich im vorigen Post geirrt hast und dass Judd eben nicht zu deinen Radikalfeministinnen gehört sondern im Video durchaus vernünftige Aussagen trifft, die  nicht besonders radikal sind. Sie sind vielmehr  grundlegender Teil dieses notwendigen Feminismus. Es will mir also nicht einleuchten, wie du hier gleichermaßen behauptest, dass  Feminismus nötig wäre und dass "diese" Leute, inklusive Judd,  ja doch nur Unsinn erzählen würden.

Also so rein aus Interesse: Was ist denn für dich guter Feminismus und wer ist ein guter Feminist? Warum ist deiner Ansicht nach Judd  das nicht? Weil du meinst, dass du zwischen den Zeilen lesen könntest, dass sie dir in Videospielen was genau aufzwingen will? Sorry, ich habe es immer noch nicht ganz verstanden, was du Judd eigentlich vorwirfst und was so radikal an dem sein soll, was sie sagt.



> Und ich habe mir das Video angesehen. Ich widerspreche der Dame ja auch nicht, nur darf ich aus dem Artikel zitieren?
> 
> War im Video irgendwo um Minute 11 herum, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
> 
> ...


Ich habe dazu schon ausführlich weiter vorne im Thread was geschrieben. Nirgendwo sagt Judd hier, dass Entwickler alles "böse und Fauen verachtende Menschen" sind. Das willst du vielleicht glauben, weil du die Frau gleich als radikale Kampfemanze einsortiert hast. Aber das sagt sie nicht, auch nicht zwischen den Zeilen. Was sie beklagt, ist das Versäumnis der Entwickler Frauen wirksam vor Hate Speech und virtueller Gewalt zu schützen, obgleich sie sich über GamerGate echauffieren. Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, wie du auf die Idee kommst, dass hier irgendjemand auf eine "richtige Linie" gebracht werden soll. Welche Linie soll das überhaupt sein? Judd spricht hier eigentlich nur davon, dass sie sich ein Internet wünscht, in dem Frauen nicht Angst haben  müssen bzw. sich mit Hate Speech konfrontiert sehen müssen, gerade dann, wenn sie sich in "männlichen Domänen" bewegen oder eine  Meinung vertreten, die offenbar vielen Herren nicht so ganz schmeckt.  Alles darüber hinaus ist nur etwas, was du da hineinfabulierst, weil es eben scheinbar deinem Weltbild entspricht und weil Judd ja so denken muss, weil sie sich selbst als Feministin bezeichnet. Anders kann ich mir zumindest nicht erklären, wie du auf die Idee kommst.



> Gibt es Probleme auf den sozialen Medien? Ja, würde ich auch nie bestreiten. Es gibt ja auch Gesetze gegen sowas, muss man nur richtig anwenden können. Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum, aber die heutige Welt macht es den Leuten halt einfach sich dort zu verstecken. Es wird nie eine vernünftige Lösung dafür geben.


Klar, man kann auch einfach den Kopf in den Sand stecken und so tun, als wäre eh  nichts möglich. Als Mann (am besten weiß und hetero) ist das natürlich umso einfacher, schließlich ist man selbst ja gar nicht betroffen von derlei Dingen (und was man nicht selbst kennt, kann man sich schließlich schwer vorstellen). Das ist übrigens genau die Haltung, die Judd bei den Videospielentwicklern kritisiert, diese Ignoranz und dieses Desinteresse das Thema wirklich anzugehen, obwohl man eigentlich weiß, dass was im Argen liegt und dass manche Menschen (z.B. Frauen) darunter leiden. Übrigens sind Gesetze schön und gut, nur helfen die wenig in der aktuellen Situation noch sind sie speziell auf die Bedürfnisse der Opfer zugeschnitten. Natürlich könnte man daran was ändern, wenn man nur wollte. Allen voran die Firmen, die Kommunikationsportale im Internet bereitstellen, also Facebook, Twitter, Instagram usw., aber eben auch Videospielhersteller, in deren Onlineportalen und in deren Onlinemodi auch kommuniziert wird.  Natürlich ist es möglich, Hate Speech dort deutlich wirkungsvoller als bisher zu bekämpfen (ganz auslöschen kann man es nie, aber das fordert ja auch keiner), nur kostet das natürlich Geld und benötigt Aufwand. Und mit dem Grad an Ignoranz und Desinteresse, das die Entscheider in Wirtschaft und Politik dem Thema entgegen bringen, ist das kaum durchzusetzen, zumal  das Silicon Valley wie kaum eine andere Sparte dominiert von Männern ist, die ihre Interessen verteidigen (übrigens nur mal am Rande: Tech"nerds" sind nicht gerade bekannt dafür, ein entspanntes Verhältnis zu Frauen zu haben bzw. ein hohes Selbstwertgefühl im Bezug auf das andere Geschlecht zu haben. Das mag ein Vorurteil sein,  dass lange nicht auf alle Männer in der Branche zutrifft, aber es ist erstaunlich, wie häufig es doch zutrifft. Und ich sage das als jemand, der sich in der Techbranche recht gut auskennt und viele solche Männer selbst kennt.) Frauen wie Judd bekommen übrigens teils hunderte verbale Attacken am Tag auf Social Media Plattformen, darunter viele sexuelle Anzüglichkeiten, Beleidigungen und sogar Todesdrohungen. Ich weiß nicht , ob du nachvollziehen kannst, wie es ist, in so einem Umfeld online zu agieren und dabei nicht depressiv zu werden. Es wäre sehr wünschenswert, wenn deutlich mehr Männer sich für diese Probleme interessieren würden und nicht jeder Frau, die es wagt, deswegen den Mund aufzumachen, im besten Fall mit Desinteresse und im schlimmsten Fall mit Beleidigungen, Hate Speech, sexuellen  Verbalattacken und generell aggressivem Verhalten zu begegnen. Denn das ist einfach nur armselig und zeugt nicht gerade von viel Empathie.



Evari0r schrieb:


> Mir fällt auch noch eins ein: Postal 2. Da kann man diese zwar nicht aufspiessen aber anpinkel und zerstückeln. Dasselbe kann man übrigens auch mit Männer tuen.


Ich wiederhole mich ungern, aber ihr interpretiert das alle falsch. Es geht nicht um die Darstellung von Frauen in Spielen, sondern um reale Frauen, die Spiele spielen, und deren Problem. Es geht um reale Frauen, die in Gaming-Communities Opfer von Hate Speech, sexuellen Attacken und verbaler Gewalt werden. Um das zu verstehen, muss man natürlich das ganze Video gesehen haben, aus dem einzelnen Zitat geht das nicht hervor. Blame  PCG.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (22. Januar 2017)

So ein sinnloses Thema einer von wenigen Tatsachen die ihr und einigen wenigen Frauen passiert ist . Nur weil jemand mal schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat was einige wenige Leute denken das sie als Frau zockt muss so was in die Medion . WTF kommt das aus RTL oder wieso denke ich haben die nichts besseres zu tun . Eine Frau verhaut die 5 min instant Suppe in einer Microwelle .... dann sagt einer Frauen können nicht kochen .... dann aber gleich eine Story schreiben die keine Sau interessiert was sie kann und was nicht sry so ein witz ist das . Allein so etwas hier bei Pc Games zu berichten , nur weil das Wort Spielen und das Zocken damit gemeint war? nach her kommt noch ein kleines 7 Jähriges Mädchen wollt nicht sich auf einen Bibicar Auto setzen ihr gleich Altriger Bruder ist entsetzt .... Am besten ist wir machen ein Plakat das so groß ist ein ein Fußball Feld . Sry aber das ist Lächerlich und so was von Trash Info die hier in Pc Games nicht sein muss . Merke schon das das aber normal ist , mit belangloses scheiß zu beschäftigen wo du eh nicht von hast .

Ps= Vor lauter Wut habe ich extra auf Rechtschreibung völlig verzichtet ^^ Zu viel Informationen sind auf einmal auch nicht gut


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Januar 2017)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> So ein sinnloses Thema einer von wenigen Tatsachen die ihr und einigen wenigen Frauen passiert ist .


Und dass das nur wenigen Frauen passiert, das weißt du woher genau?

Und wenn dir das Thema egal ist, warum schreibst du dann überhaupt hier? 



> Zu viel Informationen sind auf einmal auch nicht gut


Da musst du ja eigentlich selten ein Problem mit haben... 



> Allein so etwas hier bei Pc Games zu berichten , nur weil das Wort Spielen und das Zocken damit gemeint war?



Das stimmt allerdings. In dem Video geht es eigentlich überhaupt nicht um Videospiele, es gibt nur eine beiläufige Bemerkung - und die wird auch noch falsch bzw. missverständlich aufgearbeitet von der PCG.


----------



## Orzhov (22. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> „Ich mag verdammen, was du sagst, aber ich werde mein Leben dafür einsetzen, dass du es sagen darfst.“
> 
> - Voltaire
> 
> ...



Danach sollte man doch am Ende des Tages auch die Personen schütze die eine "Wählt meine Partei und ich beende die Demokratie"-Meinung haben.


----------



## Desotho (22. Januar 2017)

Erst 71 Kommentare? Hier wird sich auch nicht mehr richtig Mühe gegeben ...


----------



## NOT-Meludan (22. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Sicher, wenn es dir Spaß macht.



Einigen wir uns darauf, dass wir uns nicht einigen können und es wohl nie werden.
Du hast deine Sichtweise und ich meine, so sind wir Menschen halt.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Januar 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns darauf, dass wir uns nicht einigen können und es wohl nie werden.
> Du hast deine Sichtweise und ich meine, so sind wir Menschen halt.


Ich kann dich ja schwerlich zur Diskussion zwingen.


----------



## Schalkmund (22. Januar 2017)

Arschley wer?


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Januar 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Arschley wer?


Welcome to the club.


----------



## batesvsronin (22. Januar 2017)

Großen Respekt Scholdaarr, du hälst dich tapfer gegen den Stumpfsinn...


----------



## Buttonsmasher (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr =  Und dass das nur wenigen Frauen passiert, das weißt du woher genau?  

Vielleicht Erfahrungen von Gamer Frauen? Denkst du ich habe nicht viel erlebt im Leben ?
Die ich getroffen habe die sind auch etwas selber schuld wenn sie im Ts3 z.b zu viel Müll labbern und dann nicht ernst genommen werden . Doch das waren eher wenige . Die meisten ca 50 Frauen mit denn ich gesprochen habe wurde gut Akzeptiert von Männlichen Gamern . Das es wohl , Menschen gibt die von Frauen eh wenig halten , haben meist so eine dumme Vorstellungen das die nicht Spielen können kein Skill hätten u.s.w  .
Ob mir das egal sein sollte oder nicht das entscheidest du nicht Freundchen . Lass in Zukunft deine dummen Anspielungen ( Es sei denn du bist Provokanter Arsch) Nur mal keiner von uns kennt dir Frau soll sich mal etwas zusammen reißen und nicht gleich vor Kamera Werbung machen wegen einem Thema das lächerlich ist ( Nur hat keiner gemerkt das das ihr Plan war Aufmerksamkeit in der Öffentlichkeit würde mich wundern wenn sie nicht mal zocken würde , selbst wenn sollte sie besser solche Leute meiden und ihr Leben weiter führen als Drama Queen zu Spielen, denn das ist Singelplayer Spiel und gehört hier nicht Online ^^ . Ist doch logisch wenn hier wegen so was herum geheult wird , weil mal eine von wenigen Person davon betroffen wahr und schlechte Schlagzeilen bekommen hat muss das nicht wirklich für uns Relevant sein, dem noch Aufmerksamkeit schenken , weil es ihr nur um Show geht . Denn wir können nicht daran ändern was passiert ist passiert . In Zukunft hört sie besser weg wenn Noobs so Müll sie ihr redet oder sucht sich mal Job nicht vor der Hässlichen Kamera wo die Geiser warten . Woher willst du wissen das das kein ab gekartertes Spiel war und sie jemanden bezahlt hat so dumme frage oder aus sage zu machen nur damit man über sie berichtet . Also echt jetzt deswegen ist es allein sinnlos dem Beachtung zu schenken . Denn so was behält man für sich , und schmunzelt und Zockt so viel man will da kann jedem scheiß egal sein was einer von deinem oder ihren Hobby denkt . Da Rauchen zwar scheiße ist finde ich doch wer sich das an tut geht mir so was von am Arsch vorbei . Kein mitleid bei solchen Leute die dann an so was sterben werden , weil es wayne ist . Es sei denn ihr seit Mutter Teressa die sich um alles sorgen macht was auf der Welt geschieht also ehrlich jetzt sonst geht noch . Auch wenn man lange weile hat sollte man sich nicht jeden scheiß befassen . So hoffe mal das das einen erleuchtet wie viel Unspecktakuleres zeug dieses Thema hier hat was die Frau hier betrifft . Da war schon mein Beitrag Trotz Fehlern interessante und nach voll ziehbarer als ,, Hass gegen Frauen ...,, der eigentliche sinn war ein ganz anderer vor die Kamera zu kommen .


----------



## Kashrlyyk (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du hast nichts verpasst, du bist  (wie viele andere hier) nur das Opfer mangelhafter  Übersetzung bzw. mangelhafter Interpretation  seitens der Redaktion bzw. des Autors. Das passiert übrigens genau dann, wenn man sich eine einzelne Zeile aus dem gesamten  Redebeitrag herauspickt ohne auf den Kontext einzugehen bzw. ohne verdeutlichen zu wollen, worum es überhaupt geht bwz. wovon die gute Frau spricht.
> 
> Das ist es, was Judd im englischen Original sagt: "...when you're still making billions  of dollars  of games  that maim and  dump women for sports."
> 
> Dröseln wir das mal auf. Fangen wir an mit der Übersetzung. "Maim" heißt  wörtlich übersetzt tatsächlich "verstümmeln", aber es wird auch  als Äquivalent für "cripple" gebraucht, das widerum "zum Krüppel machen" heißt. "Dump"  heißt wörtlich übersetzt tatsächlich "wegwerfen" in den meisten Fällen, aber im amerikanischen Slang heißt es dann übersetzt auch "abservieren". Und hier muss man ansetzen, wenn man die Aussage im Kontext des gesamten Beitrags verstehen will. Die ganze Rede von Judd dreht sich um Online-Belästigung von Frauen und das auf einem sehr generellen Level. Es geht nicht um Videospiele, ...


 Doch an dieser Stelle der Rede geht es um Videospiele. Die Bedeutung mit "Abservieren" ist höchstens in Ihrem Wunschdenken wahr. 

Im übrigen ist die Diskussion auf https://www.ted.com/talks/ashley_judd_how_online_abuse_of_women_has_spiraled_out_of_control wesentlich interessanter als hier.

Beispiel: 





> I understand the point you are trying to make but to follow up on Ted's  post above, again the statistics here work against your perception.
> 
> I wasn't able to find a good complete source, but this article shows some interesting statistics:"
> http://nortonbooks.typepad.com/ever.../who-is-most-likely-to-be-a-crime-victim.html
> ...


 von Wilbert Kerkhof


----------



## Maiernator (23. Januar 2017)

Kashrlyyk schrieb:


> _And this is all based on the fact that we all feel bad when a woman feels unsafe, but care a lot less when a man does._
> Beispiel:  von Wilbert Kerkhof


Das ist aber eher konditioniertes Mitgefühl, also eigtl der Kern des Problems, sozusagen Männer sind stark und brauchen kein Mitgefühl und Frauen schwach, selbst wenn sie weniger Opfer sind und brauchen das Mitgefühl. 
Dieser Methodik des geheuchelten Mitgefühls machen sich ja vorallem rechte Rattenfänger zu eigen, die die blonde Frau vor dem bösen schwarzen Mann schützen wollen, etc pp(obwohl das nur ein vorgeschobener Grund für den eigenen Sexismus ist). Dazu kommt dann noch das Männer auch evolutionstechnisch "weniger" Wert sind als Frauen, wenn eine Frau stirbt ist das für die "Herde" aus biologischer Sicht deutlich schlimmer als wenn ein Mann stirbt, weil eine Mann theoretisch die ganze Gruppe befruchten könnte. 
Das heißt es treffen hier sehr zwei ungute Faktoren aufeinander, auf der einen Seite die konditionierte Hilflosigkeit und Wertlosigkeit des Mannes, bzw des unmännlichen Mannes der sich über die eigene Schwäche und systematische Benachteiligung beschwert und auf der anderen Seite biologische Faktoren. 
So ein paradoxes Verhalten beobachtet man auch im Umgang mit Homosexuellen, Lesben werden in der Gesellschaft ganz anders wahrgenommen als zb Schwuchteln, obwohls technisch dasselbe ist. Zwei schwule Männer wirken bedrohlich, zwei schwule Frauen hingegen nicht.
Sexismus in Videospielen basiert eher weniger auf Spielmechaniken oder der grafischen Darstellung, von den japanischen Monstertittenbunnys oder anderen Machwerken mal abgesehen, ist es so gut wie immer die Interaktion untereinander, zb leicht zu beobachten wenn eine Frau bei CS oder anderen Spielen mit Voicechat zum reden anfängt. 
Was wollen die Entwickler denn machen, außer wirklich sexistische Inhalte ala große Titten bei jeder Figur etc verbieten und Meldungen zu verfolgen, es ist einfach nicht möglich Menschen ab 18+ umzuerziehen, wenn sie ihr Leben lang darauf konditioniert wurden sich wie Affen zu verhalten wenn sie dazu anonym in der Lage sind. 
Sowas lässt sich nur mit besserer Erziehung verändern und vllt Boni im Erwachsenenalter, ein mögliches System wäre, das Frauen neutralen oder gute verhaltenen Mitspielern einen extra Bonus geben, der ihnen ingame vllt gewisse Items gibt. Das könnte aber bei Ausbleiben zu crowding out effekten führen, kein leichtes Thema, hier für Besserungen zu sorgen, das geliche hat man ja auf Facebook mit Fake News und Hatespeech, Facebook ist auch nicht die WElt Nanny, die alles verbieten kann.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Januar 2017)

Kashrlyyk schrieb:


> Doch an dieser Stelle der Rede geht es um Videospiele.


 Ähm, wofür soll das "doch" stehen? Ich habe an keiner Stelle bestritten, dass sich dieser eine Satz um Videospiele dreht. Ich habe den Satz einzig in den korrekten Kontext des gesamten Redebeitrags gestellt.



> Die Bedeutung mit "Abservieren" ist höchstens in Ihrem Wunschdenken wahr.


Wahrscheinlich hat sie sich die ganzen Hassbeiträge in ihren Social Media Accounts auch nur erträumt. Aber sicher, die Frau teilt auch nur ihre Erfahrungen mit und die Erfahrungen, die ihr wiederum mitgeteilt werden. Sie stellt hier keine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung  oder eine Studie zum Thema vor, sondern primär ihre Meinung und ihre Lebenswirklichkeit. 



> Im übrigen ist die Diskussion auf https://www.ted.com/talks/ashley_judd_how_online_abuse_of_women_has_spiraled_out_of_control wesentlich interessanter als hier.


Nö, nicht wirklich. Gerade der von dir zitierte Text ist voller inhaltlicher Fehler. Es fängt schon damit an, dass der gute Mann Statistiken völlig willkürlich und damit falsch interpretiert. Natürlich sind in den USA Männer insgesamt häufiger Opfer von "Straßen-Gewalt" als Frauen.  Es ist schlicht ein Fakt, dass sich Männer häufiger gegenseitig umbringen, gerade im kriminellen Milieu und in den berüchtigten "Ghettos". Viele dieser Opfer sind aber keine "unbescholtenen" Bürger, sondern selbst Verbrecher bzw. bewegen sich im kriminellen Milieu. Das ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum so viele junge und so viele  schwarze Menschen in den USA unter den Opfern sind, da es die brutalste Gewalt häufig unter Straßenbanden in den Ghettobezirken der Großstädte gibt. Außerhalb dieses speziellen Milieus sieht es aber ganz anders aus. In einem "friedlichen, zivilisierten Umfeld", sprich in einem Umfeld abseits der organisierten Kriminalität und von Bandenverbrechen und außerhalb von Großstadtghettos, sind Frauen natürlich  deutlich gefährdeter als Männer, schlicht weil sie sich sowohl schlechter verteidigen können als auch weil sie  viel häufiger Opfer sexueller Übergriffe werden. Das ist auch ein wesentlicher Unterschied zwischen der Gewalt, deren Opfer Männer werden und die, deren Opfer Frauen werden. Man kann es vielleicht so sagen: In einem "guten" Viertel in den  USA kann ein Mann nachts  alleine aus dem Haus gehen, ohne besondere Angst vor Überfällen oder Übergriffen zu haben. Bei einer Frau im "gebärfähigen" Alter, die vielleicht zudem auch noch gut aussieht (aber das muss nicht sein), ist das hingegen keineswegs der Fall. Ihre Angst ist allgegenwärtig - und leider häufig auch wohl begründet. Gegen die Gefahr, von Straßengangs über den Haufen geschossen zu werden, kann "Mann" sich schützen, indem er umzieht. Für "Frau" hingegen gibt es kein entkommen, denn Sexualstraftäter lauern überall und in jeder Bevölkerungsschicht. Aber sicher, es gibt viele Männer, die eben nicht umziehen können und die in ihren Ghettos leben und sterben, völlig sinnlos. Dass Frauen sich über die Gewalt beschweren, die ihnen angetan wird, heißt nicht,  dass die Gewalt, die Männern in diversen Situationen angetan wird, irrelevant wäre. Keine Ahnung, warum manche Leute auf die Idee kommen, man könnte nur für eine Sache eintreten oder müsste sich entscheiden, ob man jetzt Männer oder Frauen besser vor Gewalt schützt. Die simple Realität ist, dass Männer und Frauen situativ anderen Arten und Qualitäten von Gewalt ausgesetzt sind und darüber lohnt es sich zu reden. Auch "Frau" darf darüber reden, wie ihr Gewalt angetan wird. Übrigens sind in fast allen Fällen die Täter Männer. Von Frauen geht nur ein verschwindend geringer Bruchteil dieser Straßen-Gewalt aus...

Und auch der Kommentar zu Opfern verbaler Attacken in Videospielen ist  fehlerhaft. Natürlich bekommen Männer quantitativ (nicht qualitativ) mehr ab, was schon alleine daran liegt, dass es viel mehr männliche Gamer gibt, zumindest in den "Core"-Bereichen und in diversen, besonders aggressiven Spiele-Genres. Aber es gibt auch wesentliche Unterschiede, WIE Hate Speech online funktioniert. Mit "abuse" ist es nicht einfach getan, dieses Verhalten zu beschreiben. Denn wenn Männer im Internet und in Gaming-Communities dumm angemacht werden, dann in den allerwenigsten Fällen auf sexuelle Weise. Männer beleidigen sich meist einfach gegenseitig und werfen sich gegenseitig (oder auch nur einseitig) Kraftausdrücke an den Kopf .(Ein Spezialfall sind in dem Kontext homosexuelle Männer. Die wenigsten Männer bekennen sich zwar online dazu, aber viele Beleidigungen unter Männern sind homophober Natur, was einen echten homosexuellen Mann natürlich extra kränken kann).  Bei Frauen hingegen ist die Reduzierung auf ihren Körper und ihre Sexualität leider die Regel, was leider eine andere Qualität hat als eine bloße Beleidigung. Sie werden regelrecht sexuell belästigt im Internet. Und gerade Frauen, die damit schlechte Erfahrungen im "echten Leben" haben (und davon gibt es leider gar nicht mal so wenige), trifft das doppelt hart. Wenn man nur ein bisschen Empathie für Frauen aufbringen würde, könnte man das auch verstehen und vielleicht auch einfach mal zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass viele Frauen in ständiger Alarmbereitschaft vor sexuellen Übergriffen leben - online und offline, bewusst und unbewusst. Als Mann kann man das vielleicht nur schwer verstehen, weil die meisten Männer diese Erfahrung im Leben selbst niemals machen, aber man sollte es zumindest versuchen. Und ganz ehrlich, Frauen zu verstehen hat im Leben eines "echten" Kerls noch nie geschadet. 




Maiernator schrieb:


> Das heißt es treffen hier sehr zwei ungute Faktoren aufeinander, auf der einen Seite die konditionierte Hilflosigkeit und Wertlosigkeit des Mannes, bzw des unmännlichen Mannes der sich über die eigene Schwäche und systematische Benachteiligung beschwert


Ähm, den Zustand hat der Mann schon vor tausenden Jahren durch die Einführung des Paternalismus "überwunden". Das ist ja gerade das Kernproblem. Die gesamte systematische Benachteiligung der Frau in praktisch allen "entwickelten" Gesellschaften dieser Erde geht auf das geringe Selbstwertgefühl des Mannes zurück. Eigentlich schon ziemlich traurig, dass der Mann auch im 21. Jahrhundert noch so ein Jammerlappen ist, der sich  meist nur dann "wertvoll" fühlen kann, wenn er sich über andere stellt bzw. andere erniedrigt, bewusst oder unbewusst. (Das soll deinen Beitrag nicht entkräften, sondern eher ergänzen).


----------



## Crysisheld (23. Januar 2017)

Ohje. was soll man dazu noch sagen ausser "the Hate goes on" Youtube ist zur absoluten Selbstprofilierungsplattform für den Bodensatz der Gesellschaft geworden, die Kommentare sagen ihr übriges und die Woge des Hates schwappt so langsam in alle anderen Bereiche der digitalen Welt. Danke der Grauzone Internet! Ich bin immer noch für eine Totalüberwachung!


----------



## suggysug (23. Januar 2017)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ohje. was soll man dazu noch sagen ausser "the Hate goes on" Youtube ist zur absoluten Selbstprofilierungsplattform für den Bodensatz der Gesellschaft geworden, die Kommentare sagen ihr übriges und die Woge des Hates schwappt so langsam in alle anderen Bereiche der digitalen Welt. Danke der Grauzone Internet! Ich bin immer noch für eine Totalüberwachung!



Abgelehnt.


----------



## Rdrk710 (23. Januar 2017)

Naja, das, was sie da anspricht, ist meiner Meinung nach ein gewaltiges gesellschaftliches Problem unserer Tage (ja, ich habe das Gefühl, wir waren schon mal weiter, aber vielleicht bricht durch die Anonymität des Internets nur sonst verborgenes Verhalten nach Außen), jedoch nicht eines, welches auf den Machenschaften der Gamingindustrie beruht.

Und ich verstehe nicht recht, wieso die Gamingindustrie dafür doch irgendwo verantwortlich gemacht wird. Fördert sie das frauenverachtende Verhalten tatsächlich? 
Ich, und das ist natürlich nur wieder mein Erfahrungshorizont, kann mich an kein Spiel erinnern, in denen Frauen auf Grund ihres Geschlechtes ausgebeutet, gehasst, misshandelt oder sonstwie fertig gemacht werden (im Gegensatz zum wahren Leben).

Ich kenne Spiele, in denen Frauen die noch "badassigere" Wahl sind, z.B. Mass Effect oder Dragon Age, solche Spiele, in denen ihre Nebenrolle dermaßen tragend und vielschichtig wird, dass sie die eigentliche Hauptfigur werden, z.B. Witcher 2 und v.a. 3, wiederum solche, in denen sie eine unerreichbare Heldenfigur sind, wie die neuen Tomb Raider Spiele oder auch die alten Resident Evil Spiele.

Als Gegnerinnen sind se meist recht auffällig, jedoch fügen sie sich dann in eine Reihe ebenso auffälliger männlicher Gegner ein, z.B. Wolfenstein oder die MGS-Reihe.

Dass der Anteil an männlichen Helden noch immer höher ist spricht jetzt aber nicht dafür, dass dem hass auf Frauen Vorschub geleistet wird, sondern, wenn überhaupt, dass noch antiquierte Rollenvorstellungen bedient werden (starker Mann rettet Prinzessin).

Was man oft beobachten kann, ist eine Sexualisierung. Welche ich jedoch nicht gleich mit Objektivierung gleichsetzen würde, außer, der Spieler selbst macht das. Wenn die Frauen aber gleichfalls stark wie unabhängig auftreten, ist so etwas weniger die Schuld der Entwickler als die der Spieler, z.B. original Tomb Raider Reihe oder Witcher 2. Hier lässt sich jedoch sicher auch argumentieren, dass manchmal gewisse Grenzen überschritten werden, vor allem wenn das Spiel dann nur noch pubertäre Träume befriedigen soll wie etwaDoA. 

Was diverse Spieler und Fans nachweislich  im Internet oder auch in Spielechats abziehen, hat aber meiner Meinung nach nicht damit zu tun, dass die Videospielindustrie den Hass auf Frauen förderte. Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht, was sie denn noch groß machen sollte, um die Verrohung gegenüber Frauen zu verhindern. Würden mehr weibliche Charaktere in CoD helfen? Ich bezweifle es ernsthaft. Zudem will mir nicht recht eingehen, in Wie fern die Industrie Gewinne daraus zieht, dass ein gewisser, leider auffälliger Teil seiner Kunden aus Arschlöchern besteht? Sie kann die Typen ja schlecht vorher aussortieren oder so 
Die Beschwerde, die Industrie tue zu wenig, Spielerinnen vor Hatespeech und Harrasment zu schützen, ist im Grunde fehl am Platze. Wie soll das klappen, wenn die Gesellschaft selbst doch nicht so weit ist?
Das muss doch an anderer Stelle gemacht werden, insbesondere wären ja mal als erstes die Elternhäuser verantwortlich. Nachdem diese aber leider ziemlich zu versagen scheinen, muss die Gesellschaft selbst endlich tätig werden, insbesondere die Schulen wären da gefragt. Das wiederum wäre Sache des Wählers...

Würden sich hier, im "Real Life", die frauenverachtenden Ansichten derer, die oftmals ohnehin keine Frau freiwillig ansehen würde, endlich mal verändern, müsste man auch gar nicht darüber herumdiskutieren, was in Spielen bezüglich Frauen abgeht.


----------



## weazz1980 (23. Januar 2017)

> Ich wiederhole mich ungern, aber ihr interpretiert das alle falsch. Es geht nicht um die Darstellung von Frauen in Spielen, sondern um reale Frauen, die Spiele spielen, und deren Problem. Es geht um reale Frauen, die in Gaming-Communities Opfer von Hate Speech, sexuellen Attacken und verbaler Gewalt werden. Um das zu verstehen, muss man natürlich das ganze Video gesehen haben, aus dem einzelnen Zitat geht das nicht hervor. Blame  PCG.



Es geht aber auch anders herum.

Gerade in MMO's habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Frauen dort sehr bevorzugt behandelt werden. Ich weiss noch ganz genau als die eine Dame aus der damaligen Gilde das erste Mal im Teamspeak war... das hättet ihr mal erleben sollen  als Sie Buff-Food benötigte und der halbe Raid um Sie herum stand um zu handeln.

Das große Problem sind glaube ich die jüngeren Spieler, die im realen Leben eher schüchtern Frauen gegenüber treten und die dann in Spielen, also quasi ihrem Territorium, ohne Angst vor Konsequenzen richtig "die Sau raus lassen" können. Es gibt doch genügend Beispiele auf YouTube, wo diverse Mitschnitte von verbalen Ergüssen zu bewundern sind. Hier frage ich mich doch schon oft, was da bei der Erziehung falsch gelaufen ist. Sieht man sich mit solch einem Individuum konfortontiert, so verstehe ich Ansatzweise die von Fr. Judd getroffenen Aussagen.

Ohne die Anonymität des Internets gäbe es diese Probleme überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Austrogamer (23. Januar 2017)

Eine unbekannte Schauspielerin spricht über persönliche Erfahrungen, die möglicherweise untypisch sind.


----------



## suggysug (23. Januar 2017)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Naja, das, was sie da anspricht, ist meiner Meinung nach ein gewaltiges gesellschaftliches Problem unserer Tage (ja, ich habe das Gefühl, wir waren schon mal weiter, aber vielleicht bricht durch die Anonymität des Internets nur sonst verborgenes Verhalten nach Außen), jedoch nicht eines, welches auf den Machenschaften der Gamingindustrie beruht.


Eher mit der Tatsache dass das Internet in den letzten Jahren immer mehr auch in sozialschwachen Länder globalisiert wird.
Multikulti ist eine tolle Sache wenn sie funktioniert. Tut es leider nicht überall.


----------



## Crysisheld (23. Januar 2017)

Schon mal Cannibal Holocaust geguckt?? Immer wieder wird eine neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben...


----------



## Panth (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wie kann man diese Frau verachten? Sie ist unabhängig, stark und unerschrocken -  und sie kämpft für eine freiheitliche Welt, in der alle Menschen - auch und insbesondere Frauen - die gleichen Rechte und Freiheiten und Privilegien haben. Ganz ehrlich, wenn euch das Thema nicht interessiert, dann ignoriert es doch einfach und macht was, was euch mehr interessiert. Aber wenn ihr eine solche Frau verachtet, dann seid ihr geistig nie aus der Pubertät gekommen, sorry. Eine solche Frau sollte euch nicht Angst machen, ganz im Gegenteil, sie sollte euch inspirieren.
> 
> Hier mal ihre Rede zum gestrigen Women's March. Einfach nur gut:
> https://www.facebook.com/NowThisHer/videos/963500033780872/



Das ist irgendwie genial, du versucht dich wissenschaftlich an das Thema heranzuwagen, aber haust dann sowas wie „ unabhängig, stark und unerschrocken“ raus. Sie proklamiert eindeutig Übertreibungen und betreibt Femi-Populismus. Übrigens genau die gleiche Taktik die Trump anwendet und was sagen Trump-Anhänger? Er ist „unabhängig, stark und unerschrocken“. Ich spiele auch seit „20 Jahren Games“ und hatte ne Zeit lang wöchentlich neue Titel gespielt. Und noch nie ist es mir untergekommen, dass ich aktiv dazu aufgefordert wurde eine Frau zu verstümmeln oder sonst was. Zur deiner Theorie des Pubertierenden: Nicht ganz, ich führe eine überglückliche Beziehung und arbeite international. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass ich mir die Gender-Propaganda gefallen muss oder mir einen ironischen „chauvi“-Spruch durch die „Staatsgenderpolitik“ verboten ist. Ich kenne genug Frauen, die über männliche Hobbys lästern, ist auch ok. Und eins ist mir aufgefallen … in vielen Ländern, wo noch relativ, wie du sagst „chauvinistische“ Züge vorherrschen treffe ich auf viele Familien, Kinder und Lebensglück. Gerade in Deutschland habe ich mindestens 10 Freunde, die langzeit-single sind, trotz Top-Jobs wie Ingenieur/Architekt/ Programmierer und freundlicher Einstellung + die zweitschlechteste Geburtenrate der Welt, und viele verbitterte Frauen, wie auch Männer denen irgendeine Kleinigkeit nicht gefällt an Ihren Leben. Nur das kann einem ja nicht auffallen, weil man „In-der-Box“ lebt. Was hat das mit Feminismus zu tun ... einfach Korrelation zwischen Feminismus-Fortschritt und Geburtenraten/ Scheidungsraten/ Durchschnittlicher Heirats-Anspruch einer Frau (in Geld gemessen) eines Landes ansehen.


----------



## suggysug (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ähm, den Zustand hat der Mann schon vor tausenden Jahren durch die Einführung des Paternalismus "überwunden". Das ist ja gerade das Kernproblem. Die gesamte systematische Benachteiligung der Frau in praktisch allen "entwickelten" Gesellschaften dieser Erde geht auf das geringe Selbstwertgefühl des Mannes zurück. Eigentlich schon ziemlich traurig, dass der Mann auch im 21. Jahrhundert noch so ein Jammerlappen ist, der sich  meist nur dann "wertvoll" fühlen kann, wenn er sich über andere stellt bzw. andere erniedrigt, bewusst oder unbewusst. (Das soll deinen Beitrag nicht entkräften, sondern eher ergänzen).


Falsch, die Opferrolle wird gern von manchen Frauen angenommen, da Physisch die Frau dem Mann in der Regel weniger anhaben kann wird Psychische Gewalt oft mals angewendet und damit kommen viele Kerle nicht klar.
Grade in Beziehung fällt solche Cleverness immer wieder auf und ja ich spreche auch aus Erfahrung.

Ein geringeres Selbstwertgefühl Gefühl ist Geschlechtsunabhängig.

Gleichberechtigung fängt auf beiden Seiten an was in diesem Video Komplett ignoriert wird, es werden die Rosinen gepickt und äußerst Provokant in die Masse geschmissen.
Es ist von "Männern" in Allgemeinen die Rede somit macht es mich und auch dich zum Verdächtigen.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber nicht alles darf gesagt werden. Die Freiheit eines Menschen hört dort auf, wo sie die Freiheit eines anderen einschränkt. Und zumindest in unserem Rechtssystem ist meiner Meinung nach relativ klar definiert, wie Beleidigung, Entwürdigung oder Hetze aussieht. Und etliche Aussagen diverser AfD-Politiker beispielsweise (Björn Höcke, Petry o.ä.) erfüllen ganz klar und mit 100%iger Sicherheit den Tatbestand der Volksverhetzung und des Rassismus. Von Aussagen diverser User im Social Network will ich hier erst gar nicht anfangen.
> 
> Und sowas ist keinesfalls von Dingen wie Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt und ganz klar strafbar. Und sicherlich ist es nicht erstrebenswert, sich dafür einzusetzen, dass sowas gesagt werden darf.
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich stimme ich mit dir überein, jedoch hat die Sache einen Haken, wer bestimmt ab wann etwas Hetze oder Beleidigung ist? 
Bei jedem ist die Schwelle da immerhin auch noch persönlich anders. Strenge Muslime sehen wahrscheinlich selbst die kleinste Art der sachlichsten Kritik als unzulässigen strafbaren, beleidigenden Angriff. 

Ich bin dann eher dafür, dass die Leute ein "dickeres Fell" haben (müssen). 

Ich habe ohnehin das Gefühl, dass viele Leute heute echte Weicheier sind und bei Sachen einen psychischen Knacks kriegen können, nach Polizei und Recht und Ordnung schreien, wo man vor 40 Jahren drüber gelacht hätte und im Zweifel dem Beleidiger eine passende Antwort (oder die Faust) verpasst hätte - und dann wäre die Sache gegessen gewesen. Solche Psycho-Dramen wie heute gab es damals gefühlt eher nicht. 

Die Leute scheinen erheblich empfindsamer geworden zu sein. Ich glaube einfach, etwas mehr Gelassenheit würde da vielen sehr gut tun und viele dieser Probleme würden sich entsprechend von selbst erledigen.


----------



## Chroom (23. Januar 2017)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> Großen Respekt Scholdaarr, du hälst dich tapfer gegen den Stumpfsinn...






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6pwmffpugRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 Scholdarr du bist die Populäre Front hier (nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## Frullo (23. Januar 2017)

Hm... Sexismus ist weit verbreitet und online sowie in Games (auch wenn es mir als Mann vielleicht nicht auffällt...) ebenso vorhanden, wie in anderen Bereichen. Stellt sich jedoch die Frage, ob nach der Amtseinsetzung des Pussy-Grabbing-President Videospiele tatsächlich die höchste (oder überhaupt eine hohe) Priorität in Sachen Emanzipation geniessen sollten. 

Ok, es ist bestimmt ein Viele-Fronten-Krieg, aber ich bezweifle nun dennoch, dass unter den "durchschnittlichen männlichen Gamern" (was auch immer das sein mag...) überdurchschnittlich viele Sexisten vorhanden sind...

Aber was weiss ich schon... als Mann...


----------



## suggysug (23. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Hm... Sexismus ist weit verbreitet und online sowie in Games (auch wenn es mir als Mann vielleicht nicht auffällt...) ebenso vorhanden, wie in anderen Bereichen. Stellt sich jedoch die Frage, ob nach der Amtseinsetzung des Pussy-Grabbing-President Videospiele tatsächlich die höchste (oder überhaupt eine hohe) Priorität in Sachen Emanzipation geniessen sollten.
> 
> Ok, es ist bestimmt ein Viele-Fronten-Krieg, aber ich bezweifle nun dennoch, dass unter den "durchschnittlichen männlichen Gamern" (was auch immer das sein mag...) überdurchschnittlich viele Sexisten vorhanden sind...
> 
> Aber was weiss ich schon... als Mann...



Nöö.
Eine bisschen sexistisch sind wir vermutlich alle (Frauen und Männer) und das ist auch gut so.
Es sollte aber ein gewisser Respekt vorhanden sein.
Aber es ist auch sehr schweres Thema.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. Januar 2017)

Aus reiner Neugier: In welchen Spielen wird denn das Verstümmeln und Wegwerfen von Frauen zum Sport gemacht?


----------



## Frullo (23. Januar 2017)

Chroom schrieb:


> Scholdarr du bist die Populäre Front hier (nicht *p*öse gemeint)



FTFY


----------



## Frullo (23. Januar 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Eine bisschen sexistisch sind wir vermutlich alle (Frauen und Männer) und das ist auch gut so.



Warum kommt mir bei dieser Aussage spontan "die Ärzte, manchmal haben Frauen..." in den Sinn?


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Januar 2017)

Panth schrieb:


> Das ist irgendwie genial, du versucht dich wissenschaftlich an das Thema heranzuwagen, aber haust dann sowas wie „ unabhängig, stark und unerschrocken“ raus.


Ähm, das ist halt meine Meinung zu der Frau bzw. ihrer Rede. In dem Post habe ich sicher nicht versucht, mich wissenschaftlich an das Thema heranzuwagen. 



> Sie proklamiert eindeutig Übertreibungen und betreibt Femi-Populismus. Übrigens genau die gleiche Taktik die Trump anwendet und was sagen Trump-Anhänger? Er ist „unabhängig, stark und unerschrocken“.


Wie genau drückt sich dieser "Femi-Populismus" denn aus?  Übrigens  ist es sehr gewagt, das mit Trump zu vergleichen. Judd fordert Rechte und Sicherheit für Frauen ein und möchte endlich absolute Gleichberechtigung und Gleichstellung von Frauen in der Gesellschaft, Trump bedroht die Rechte, Freiheiten und Sicherheiten von anderen, unter anderem die der Frauen. Das ist etwas komplett anderes.

[Qute]Ich spiele auch seit „20 Jahren Games“ und hatte ne Zeit lang wöchentlich neue Titel gespielt. Und noch nie ist es mir untergekommen, dass ich aktiv dazu aufgefordert wurde eine Frau zu verstümmeln oder sonst was.[/Quote]
Rede ich eigentlich chinesisch??? Wie oft muss ich jetzt noch sagen, dass es überhaupt nicht darum ging, virtuelle Frauen in Spielen zu verstümmeln?




> Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass ich mir die Gender-Propaganda gefallen muss oder mir einen ironischen „chauvi“-Spruch durch die „Staatsgenderpolitik“ verboten ist.


Was wäre so falsch daran? Beleidigungen sind schließlich auch strafbar, wenn sie zur Anzeige gebracht werden. Und nein, es interessiert niemanden, wenn du mit deinen Kumpels mäßig lustig Chauvi-Sprüche reißt. Niemand will das verbieten. Es geht darum, dass man derartige Sprüche nicht gegenüber Frauen äußern sollte und auch nicht in einem öffentlich einsehbaren Kontext. Wer das nicht einsieht, der hat imo keinerlei Anstand und schon gar keine Männlichkeit. Lustig ist nur, dass die meisten Männer und "harten Kerlse" ihre Mama immer mit Hand und Fuß verteidigen, wenn sie jemand mit derlei Sprüchen beleidigt. Aber bei anderen Frauen ist das natürlich was anderes...




> Zur deiner Theorie des Pubertierenden: Nicht ganz, ich führe eine überglückliche Beziehung und arbeite international.


Ähm, was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Viele Männer, die verheiratet sind und international arbeiten, sind pubertäre Chauvis. Leider.




> Ich kenne genug Frauen, die über männliche Hobbys lästern, ist auch ok.



Kapierst du nicht, dass es da einen Unterschied gibt? Über das Hobby eines anderen zu lästern ist in keinem Fall vergleichbar mit Sprüchen und Beleidigungen, die auf das Geschlecht (oder etwa die Herkunft oder die Hautfarbe) abzielen. Ein Hobby kann ich jederzeit ändern und es ist meine freie Entscheidung, was ich so treibe. Mein Geschlecht, meine Hautfarbe, meine Herkunft, das sind Dinge, die sich nicht ändern lassen, die nicht Teil meines Charakters  und meiner Entscheidungen im Leben sind, sondern die Teil meiner Natur sind. Verstehst du nicht, dass es einen qualitativen Unterschied gibt zwischen einem Spruch, der sich über dein Hobby (z.B. Gaming) lustig macht und einer verbalen Sexattacke gegen Frauen, die im Netz häufig auch noch grafisch untermalt wird? Empathy, baby!



> in vielen Ländern, wo noch relativ, wie du sagst „chauvinistische“ Züge vorherrschen treffe ich auf viele Familien, Kinder und Lebensglück. Gerade in Deutschland habe ich mindestens 10 Freunde, die langzeit-single sind, trotz Top-Jobs wie Ingenieur/Architekt/ Programmierer und freundlicher Einstellung + die zweitschlechteste Geburtenrate der Welt, und viele verbitterte Frauen, wie auch Männer denen irgendeine Kleinigkeit nicht gefällt an Ihren Leben. Nur das kann einem ja nicht auffallen, weil man „In-der-Box“ lebt. Was hat das mit Feminismus zu tun ... einfach Korrelation zwischen Feminismus-Fortschritt und Geburtenraten/ Scheidungsraten/ Durchschnittlicher Heirats-Anspruch einer Frau (in Geld gemessen) eines Landes ansehen.


Wie war das noch mal mit dem Populismus? Komplexe Probleme, simple Erklärungen? Die Geburtenrate geht zurück, da muss der Feminismus dran schuld sein! Gut ausgebildete, clevere und nette Männer finden keine Frauen mehr? Blame feminism! Frauen sind verbittert? Blame feminism! Wow, was für eine Steinzeitargumentation...


----------



## devilsreject (23. Januar 2017)

Cosgrove83 schrieb:


> Bevor man sich auf einzelne Themen und Bereiche einschießt, sollte das Verhalten im Internet generell bewertet werden.
> Ob Thema Gleichberechtigung, Hass auf Ausländer, Relegion, Hautfarbe etc. Im Internet muss wieder bei 0 angefangen werden. Schlimmer noch. Alle Fortschritte die die Gesellschaft in den letzten Jahrzehnten gemacht zu haben scheint, werden mit Hilfe des Internets in Windeseile pulverisiert.



Genau genommen haben wir weniger Fortschritte gemacht als  gedacht.  In der realen Welt jedoch  passen sich die Menschen  dem Umfeld  an, während  viele virtuell ein so sind wie sie sind.  Das Internet  zeigt in weiten Teilen eigentlich realer wie die Lage ist, als man glaubt.   Während man sonst eher zurückhaltend ist,  glaubt man in  der Anonymität einfach austeilen zu können.   Es gehen keine  Fortschritte verloren, man erkennt nur wieder den wahren Gedanken eines Menschen. 



> Menschen mit extremen Ansichten können ihren geistigen Rotz nahezu ungehindert verteilen, liken und schnell und einfach gleichgesinnte Treffen und sich organisieren. Jeder Depp der Lesen und Schreiben kann, hat Zugang.
> Der Gedanke des freien Internets war schön. Aber die Dummheit der Menschen zeigt wieder mal eindrucksvoll, dass es Utopie war. Es hat sich eine dreckige, digitale Parallelgesellschaft gebildet die inzwischen auch auf unsere Weltpolitik Einfluss hat.



Utopie ist lediglich davon ausgegangen zu sein, dass Internet würde ein friedlicher Ort werden, an welchem alle singen und tanzen. Grad in der Anonymität liegt ja die Stärke des Internets. Ich stimme dir natürlich zu, Deppen begegnen sich und daraus wird schnell mehr, dass aber passiert ja auch bei Dingen die wir oder besser denen du positiv gegenüber stehst.



> Das Internet braucht mehr Regeln und härtere Strafen. Was im richtigen Leben nicht gesagt oder getan werden darf, sollte im Internet genau so gelten und ebenso Bestraft werden wo es möglich ist. Ob Forenbetreiber oder Spielehersteller. Vielleicht sollten sie ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, nur noch per Personalausweis bestätigte Accounts zuzulassen. Aber ich schweife schon wieder ab...



Naja wir erleben ja grad in unseren Zeiten wie versucht wird von allen Seiten das Internet zu begrenzen, die Anonymität unmöglich zu machen usw..  Grad unsere Regierung  ist doch beim Thema Fakenews ganz vorne dabei.  Allerdings  bekomme ich Zweifel an der Aufrichtigkeit  der Politik , wenn man bedenkt das im Aufsichtsrat aller  ÖR Sender Politiker sitzen kann so auch staatliche Propaganda forciert und  Aufklärung durch das Netz verboten werden.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Januar 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Falsch, die Opferrolle wird gern von manchen Frauen angenommen, da Physisch die Frau dem Mann in der Regel weniger anhaben kann wird Psychische Gewalt oft mals angewendet und damit kommen viele Kerle nicht klar.
> Grade in Beziehung fällt solche Cleverness immer wieder auf und ja ich spreche auch aus Erfahrung.


Natürlich kann das passieren und passiert auch oft in Beziehungen. Nur geht das Verhältnis zwischen Männlein und Weiblein weit über das persönliche Beziehungsfeld hinaus. Wahrscheinlich ist es auch der "Opferrolle" der Frauen geschuldet, dass sie weniger verdienen als Männer, dass sie schwieriger einen guten Job  und schwieriger aufsteigen, dass sie viel eher Opfer von sexueller Gewalt werden (auch außerhalb von Beziehungen) usw?



> Ein geringeres Selbstwertgefühl Gefühl ist Geschlechtsunabhängig.


Individuell ja, systematisch nein, zumindest nicht in diesem speziellen Kontext.



> Gleichberechtigung fängt auf beiden Seiten an was in diesem Video Komplett ignoriert wird, es werden die Rosinen gepickt und äußerst Provokant in die Masse geschmissen.


Ahja, inwiefern denn genau? Und welche Gleichberechtigung forderst du als Mann denn jetzt speziell  von den Frauen? Was sollen oder müssen sie tun, damit du dich gleichberechtigt fühlst?



> Es ist von "Männern" in Allgemeinen die Rede somit macht es mich und auch dich zum Verdächtigen.


Männer != alle Männer

Einfaches Beispiel:  Die meisten Gewaltverbrechen werden von Männern verübt, ebenso fast alle Sexualstraftaten. Das ist ein Fakt, eine simple Statistik. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass alle Männer Gewalt- oder -Sexualverbrecher sind.

Eigentlich ganz simpel. Aber sicher, man kann auch krampfhaft versuchen, Argumente zu suchen, wo es gar keine gibt...


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Januar 2017)

Feminismus ist echt zu einer Volkskrankheit geworden. Traurig


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Hm... Sexismus ist weit verbreitet und online sowie in Games (auch wenn es mir als Mann vielleicht nicht auffällt...) ebenso vorhanden, wie in anderen Bereichen. Stellt sich jedoch die Frage, ob nach der Amtseinsetzung des Pussy-Grabbing-President Videospiele tatsächlich die höchste (oder überhaupt eine hohe) Priorität in Sachen Emanzipation geniessen sollten.


Auf gesellschaftlicher Ebene wohl eher nicht - und das wird hier auch gar nicht gefordert. Wenn man aber konkret fragt, was Publisher und Videospielentwickler tun können, um Frauen zu schützen bzw. um die Emanzipation voran zu bringen, dann fällt mir nicht viel ein, was höher auf der Prioritätenliste stehen sollte. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Feminismus ist echt zu einer Volkskrankheit geworden. Traurig


Männliche Ignoranz, Arroganz und Dummheit ist eine Volkskrankheit, und das leider schon seit tausenden von Jahren.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Männliche Ignoranz, Arroganz und Dummheit ist eine Volkskrankheit, und das leider schon seit tausenden von Jahren.



Als wenn die Frauen da anders wären ...


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Männliche Ignoranz, Arroganz und Dummheit ist eine Volkskrankheit, und das leider schon seit tausenden von Jahren.



Nur  zu dumm dass selbst Frauen mit  etwas mehr im Kopf nicht zu diesen möchtegern Opfer-Feministen dazugehören wollen.
Mit männlich hat das rein gar nix zu tun.

Das ist eine "Hilfe ich bin ein Opfer" Agenda die seit einigen Jahren durchgeboxt wird und jedem ein schlechtes Gewissen verteilen möchte weil die Dinge nicht so sind wie es manche Menschen  mit diesen Komplexen gerne hätten.

Das ist kein Problem mit den Computerspielen.
Wer ein ernsthaftes Gespräch suchen möchte der wird das auf eine andere Art und weise machen.  Vor allem mit etwas mehr Kontext und Fakten statt wilde Parolen zu benutzen um Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen.

Ich bin für viele Diskussionen gerne offen wenn einige Leute etwas kritisieren möchten, aber diese Art von Frauen mit ihren scheinheiligen Probleme kann und werde ich nicht ernst nehmen weil sie nur mediengeil sind.

Gleiche Schublade wie die Anita S. und deswegen ist  diese Rede eher peinlich und völlig kontraproduktiv in jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Als wenn die Frauen da anders wären ...


Jupp.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Januar 2017)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Gleiche Schublade wie die Anita S. und deswegen ist  diese Rede eher peinlich und völlig kontraproduktiv in jeder Hinsicht.


War mir schon klar, dass du gerne in Schubladen packst, passt halt alles besser ins Weltbild so. Eine mehr oder weniger bekannte Schauspielerin redet öffentlich in einem TED-Talk (den normalerweise kaum jemanden interessiert und der sicherlich nicht dazu geeignet ist, Reichtümer anzuhäufen) über Hate Speech gegen Frauen, das MUSS ja eine mediengeile *** sein. Dass sie vielleicht einfach nur über Erfahrungen spricht, die sie persönlich erlebt hat und von denen sie mitbekommen hat von anderen Frauen, dass ist natürlich völlig undenkbar. " Kontraproduktiv" ist nichts von dem, was sie in dem Beitrag sagt und auch ihre gesamte Rede ist es nicht. Dein Beitrag hier ist es allerdings schon, der ist so kontroproduktiv und  sinnlos, wie er nur sein kann. Lustig nämlich, dass du der guten Frau vorwirfst, sie würde keinen Kontext und keine Fakten bereit stellen, selbst aber auch nichts dergleichen bietest, ganz im Gegenteil. Du haust nur mit pauschalen Plattitüden um dich, wie "diese Frauen" so seien ("wilde Parolen" trifft wohl eher auf dich und andere hier zu). Und warum es jetzt schlecht sein sollte, Frauen wirksamer vor Hate Speech im Netz zu schützen, das bleibt wohl auch dein Geheimnis. Ich kenne zumindest keine Frau, die etwas dagegen hätte und es gibt auch keinerlei Grund dafür, warum irgendeine Frau etwas dagegen haben sollte. Dazu muss man sich auch nicht zu irgendwelchen "Opfer-Feministen" zählen, es geht hier nicht um eine Mitgliedschaft in einem Club oder so, sondern um einen konkreten Sachverhalt, ein gesellschaftliches Problemfeld. Judd  selbst hat auch keine eingebildeten "Komplexe", sie ist tatsächlich und ganz real ein Opfer von sexueller Gewalt und von massenhafter Hate Speech im Netz. Dass du dich darüber lustig machst und die Gewalt, die Frauen wie ihr angetan wirst, verharmlost, ist einfach traurig und zeugt nur davon, wie wenig Empathie du offenbar für Frauen übrig hast, die Opfer von sexueller Gewalt werden. Sehr männlich, ich muss schon sagen...

Und nein, du bist nicht für Diskussionen offen. Das macht dein Einstiegsbeitrag hier ja wohl mehr als deutlich, von deinem Schubladendenken ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Frullo (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn man aber konkret fragt, was Publisher und Videospielentwickler tun können, um Frauen zu schützen bzw. um die Emanzipation voran zu bringen, dann fällt mir nicht viel ein, was höher auf der Prioritätenliste stehen sollte.



Hm... die höchste Priorität wird für Publisher sowie Entwickler nach wie vor bei der Finanzierung liegen - was ja auch richtig ist, schliesslich tun das viele nicht aus reiner Liebe zur Kunst. Jene welche hingegen tatsächlich hauptsächlich Letzteres im Sinn haben (also die Liebe zur Kunst)... von diesen wäre dann vielleicht doch am ehesten zu erwarten, dass sie Spiele entwickeln, die emanzipationsfördernd wirken. 

Schlussendlich ist es eben auch so, dass von einem Spiel keine "erzieherische" Wirkung erzielt werden kann, wenn es nicht gekauft bzw. gespielt wird. Darum sind für mich Computerspiele nicht zwingend der beste Ansatzpunkt. Es sei denn, das Spielkonzept ist interessant genug...

Kleines Gedankenspiel: Wie wäre es beispielsweise mit einem Schleichspiel, bei dem man in die Rolle einer Frau in Afghanistan zur Zeit als der Taliban dominierte schlüpft? Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass da sowohl konzeptionell als auch spielerisch einiges rauszuholen wäre - aber kein grosser Publisher würde sich an so etwas die Finger verbrennen wollen, man(n) würde vermutlich Shitstorms von allen Seiten ernten. 
Und selbst wenn man den realen Bezug entfernen würde, indem man die Handlung in ein nichtexistentes Utopia verlegt, könnten immer noch viele daran etwas zu meckern haben - sogar jene, die davon profitieren sollten (weil eine Protagonistin in der Opferrolle dem Stereotyp entspricht...)...

TLDR: Emanzipation in die Kunstform Videospiel reinzubringen wäre sicher erstrebenswert, aber weitaus schwieriger als in anderen, allenfalls lohnenswerteren Bereichen.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> ...


Ich wiederhole mich erneut: Es geht hier um Hate Speech gegen Frauen im Netz, nicht um die Darstellung von Frauen in Videospielen (-> siehe Video). Und es geht darum, dass Frauen auch in (Online-)Videospielen und Gaming-Communites vor Hate Speech geschützt werden sollten (der Hauptadressat sind die Social Media Betreiber und auch die Gesellschaft bzw. der Gesetzgeber, Gaming-Verantwortliche werden nur in einem Satz erwähnt), insbesondere die besonders garstige Art, die sexuelle Verbalattacke gegen Frauen. Und da haben Publisher und Spieleentwickler schon eine gewisse Verantwortung, das zu unterbinden und Frauen davor zu schützen. Natürlich kostet das Geld, keine Frage. Aber es ist vielleicht gut angelegtes Geld, zum einen, weil man so vielleicht mehr Frauen anlockt, die sich von aggressiven, von jungen Männern dominierten Communities eher abgeschreckt fühlen, und zum anderen, weil es vielleicht einfach das richtige ist.

Die Darstellung von Frauen in Videospielen, also der dargestellte Sexismus  in Videospielen, ist wiederum ein ganz anderes Thema, das an anderer Stelle schon zur Genüge besprochen wurde (zumindest von meiner Seite aus).


----------



## Frullo (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich erneut: Es geht hier um Hate Speech gegen Frauen im Netz, nicht um die Darstellung von Frauen in Videospielen (-> siehe Video)...



Sorry, den habe ich (noch) nicht gesehen, kann daher auch nicht dazu Stellung nehmen (Werde ich mir aber bestimmt noch ansehen - schon nur weil mir die Schauspielerin so bekannt vorkam - bis ich herausfand, dass sie damals Wesley Crushers Freundin gespielt hat!). Meine Kommentare bezogen sich jetzt einfach mal auf den Artikel, welcher gemäss Einleitung von "Hass gegen Frauen in Spielen" spricht. Das kann man nun mal auf zweierlei Arten interpretieren: Hass im Spiel selbst / Hass in der Multiplayer-Komponente. Das letzteres ein Problem sein kann und von den entsprechenden Zur-Verfügung-Steller des Online-Dienstes angegangen werden soll, finde ich durchaus richtig. Wobei dies meines Erachtens nicht einmal speziell (bzw. bloss) für Frauen sondern ganz allgemein gelten sollte. Wer sich im Umgang mit anderen nicht benimmt, sollte entsprechende Konsequenzen tragen müssen. Wie weit diese Konsequenzen zu gehen haben, darüber lässt sich dann wohl streiten...


----------



## nevermind85 (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich erneut: Es geht hier um Hate Speech gegen Frauen im Netz, nicht um die Darstellung von Frauen in Videospielen (-> siehe Video). Und es geht darum, dass Frauen auch in (Online-)Videospielen und Gaming-Communites vor Hate Speech geschützt werden sollten (der Hauptadressat sind die Social Media Betreiber und auch die Gesellschaft bzw. der Gesetzgeber, Gaming-Verantwortliche werden nur in einem Satz erwähnt), insbesondere die besonders garstige Art, die sexuelle Verbalattacke gegen Frauen. Und da haben Publisher und Spieleentwickler schon eine gewisse Verantwortung, das zu unterbinden und Frauen davor zu schützen. Natürlich kostet das Geld, keine Frage. Aber es ist vielleicht gut angelegtes Geld, zum einen, weil man so vielleicht mehr Frauen anlockt, die sich von aggressiven, von jungen Männern dominierten Communities eher abgeschreckt fühlen, und zum anderen, weil es vielleicht einfach das richtige ist.



Kannst Du mal erläutern, wie man davor schützen sollte? (und ich meine das unabhängig vom Geschlecht).


----------



## Panth (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ähm, das ist halt meine Meinung zu der Frau bzw. ihrer Rede. In dem Post habe ich sicher nicht versucht, mich wissenschaftlich an das Thema heranzuwagen.
> 
> Wie genau drückt sich dieser "Femi-Populismus" denn aus?  Übrigens  ist es sehr gewagt, das mit Trump zu vergleichen. Judd fordert Rechte und Sicherheit für Frauen ein und möchte endlich absolute Gleichberechtigung und Gleichstellung von Frauen in der Gesellschaft, Trump bedroht die Rechte, Freiheiten und Sicherheiten von anderen, unter anderem die der Frauen. Das ist etwas komplett anderes.
> [Qute]Ich spiele auch seit „20 Jahren Games“ und hatte ne Zeit lang wöchentlich neue Titel gespielt. Und noch nie ist es mir untergekommen, dass ich aktiv dazu aufgefordert wurde eine Frau zu verstümmeln oder sonst was.



Rede ich eigentlich chinesisch??? Wie oft muss ich jetzt noch sagen, dass es überhaupt nicht darum ging, virtuelle Frauen in Spielen zu verstümmeln?

Was wäre so falsch daran? Beleidigungen sind schließlich auch strafbar, wenn sie zur Anzeige gebracht werden. Und nein, es interessiert niemanden, wenn du mit deinen Kumpels mäßig lustig Chauvi-Sprüche reißt. Niemand will das verbieten. Es geht darum, dass man derartige Sprüche nicht gegenüber Frauen äußern sollte und auch nicht in einem öffentlich einsehbaren Kontext. Wer das nicht einsieht, der hat imo keinerlei Anstand und schon gar keine Männlichkeit. Lustig ist nur, dass die meisten Männer und "harten Kerlse" ihre Mama immer mit Hand und Fuß verteidigen, wenn sie jemand mit derlei Sprüchen beleidigt. Aber bei anderen Frauen ist das natürlich was anderes...

Ähm, was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Viele Männer, die verheiratet sind und international arbeiten, sind pubertäre Chauvis. Leider.


Kapierst du nicht, dass es da einen Unterschied gibt? Über das Hobby eines anderen zu lästern ist in keinem Fall vergleichbar mit Sprüchen und Beleidigungen, die auf das Geschlecht (oder etwa die Herkunft oder die Hautfarbe) abzielen. Ein Hobby kann ich jederzeit ändern und es ist meine freie Entscheidung, was ich so treibe. Mein Geschlecht, meine Hautfarbe, meine Herkunft, das sind Dinge, die sich nicht ändern lassen, die nicht Teil meines Charakters  und meiner Entscheidungen im Leben sind, sondern die Teil meiner Natur sind. Verstehst du nicht, dass es einen qualitativen Unterschied gibt zwischen einem Spruch, der sich über dein Hobby (z.B. Gaming) lustig macht und einer verbalen Sexattacke gegen Frauen, die im Netz häufig auch noch grafisch untermalt wird? Empathy, baby!

 Wie war das noch mal mit dem Populismus? Komplexe Probleme, simple Erklärungen? Die Geburtenrate geht zurück, da muss der Feminismus dran schuld sein! Gut ausgebildete, clevere und nette Männer finden keine Frauen mehr? Blame feminism! Frauen sind verbittert? Blame feminism! Wow, was für eine Steinzeitargumentation...  [/QUOTE]

1. Du hast kritisiert, dass viele hier nicht statistisch an das Thema gehen, beweise haben ect. ... genau das ist es sich wissenschaftlicher damit auseinanderzusetzen, anstatt auf eigenen Erfahrungen zu beruhen.

2. Wie drückt sich Femi-Populismus aus? Genauso wie die genannte Schauspielerin es macht. Übertreiben, lügen, Falsch-Darstellung. Trump ist nicht völlig "was anderes", wenn du willst, kann ich dir auch 5 videos schicken, wo Trump Frauen über alles liebt, Respekt verlangt und guten Umgang. Die Widersprüchlichkeit ist das Maß des Populismus. Um dich selbst zu zitieren "Absolut Gleichberechtigung" -> Aktueller Gesetzesentwurf "Frauen" dürfen das Gehalt eines Mannes bei gleicher Qualifikation offen legen. Warum dürfen dann Männer nicht bei gleicher Qualifikation, dass Gehalt einer Frau offen legen? Richtig, es geht nicht um Gleichberechtigung, sondern um "Besser-Berechtigung." Gleichberechtigung wäre, dass Frauen nach 50 Jahren von Wehrdienst der Männer ebenfalls 50 Jahre lang mindestens Sozialdienst leisten (in der jeweiligen Altersklasse). Das würde man niemals durchbekommen, es hinzuschreiben klingt schon lächerlich, aber das wäre "absolut."

3. "Beleidigungen sind strafbar"... ist juristisch schon so eine Sache und vollkommen realitätsfern. Wenn ein Kind dich mit ****** af im Internet beleidigt "mit Bildern" unterlegt ... bitte verklag es, wenn es der Feminismus so will.

4. "Pubertäre Chauvis" ist im Prinzip nur ein abwertende Kennzeichnung einer Gruppe Andersdenkender. Heutzutage riskiert man schon seine Arbeit würde man äußern, dass man auch ältere Geschlechter-Modelle wie Mann arbeitet, Frau kümmert sich um Kinder äußert. -> Übrigens bestes Beispiel für "Staats-Feminismus."

5.Willst du mir grad wirklich weiß machen, dass Frauen sich nicht abwertend über das andere Geschlecht äußern? Weißt du wie oft ich schon hören durfte … ach ihr Männer mit eurem Fußball, dass ist doch nur saufen und rumschreien (das meinte ich mit Hobbys) … alle Männer sind *****er, es gibt keinen mehr, der wirklich eine Beziehung will … und es gibt noch extremere Sachen, die ich hier mal erspare.

6. Das liebe ich zu dem immer ... man sagte eine These, eine Verbindung und die wird als "zusammenhangslos" bezeichnet ohne Gegenargument. Meine Aussagen, sind sogar aus der so genannten "Gender-Lehre" von Frauen geschrieben, nur legen die das anders aus. Es werden nicht mehr so viele Kinder geboren -> Gender-Theorie: Die Frau ist selbstbewusster, kann sich im Beruf verwirklichen und nicht mehr gesellschaftlich verpflichtet Kinder zu bekommen. Was sehe ich in der Realität: Einer meine Professorinen fängt an zu weinen: "Das macht ihr alles nur mit mir, weil ich nie Kinder hatte." -> Depression wegen "Karriere", Viele Frauen mit denen ich arbeite: "Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, ich verkaufe meine Seele an das Unternehmen und verpasse einfach den Moment fürs Kinderkriegen." ... "als Frau, dir arbeiten geht, werde ich doch keinen Kerl nehmen, der weniger als ich verdient." usw. usw. Es gibt natürlich auch genug positive Beispiele in Deutschland, aber die Statistik zeigt die Tendenz. Warum ist z.B. in Amerika die Tendenz nicht so hart? Weil Populationen wie Lations, Dunkelhäutige, stark Religiöse Weiße sehr oft sich an alten Modellen orientieren und dem entgegenwirken. Und am Ende sagt der Deutsche ... "in 30 Jahren werden wir nur noch Muslime in Deutschland haben." ... Tja wenn euer Familienmodell versagt, fangt mal an nachzudenken warum. Aber das Thema ist zu groß, um das hier im Forum komplett zu erläutern.


----------



## Grenada (23. Januar 2017)

Ich verstehe es nicht was sie Aufregt,Frauen sind in Videospielen doch Kult geworden,seit Skyrim so eine AKtive Modding Community hat rennt doch jeder mit einer Sex Frau herum und beinahe jedes 3 Spiel hat eine Frau als Heldin drin die Taff,stark und unabhänig ist.

ich kan dem ganzen wirbel nicht so folgen aber irgendwie scheint es da auch um dinge auf Social Media platformen zu gehen,aber wer sich auf Facebook und Co rumtreibt ist doch selber schuld.heute im Zeitalter des internets kann man da mal schnell von einer Sekunde auf die andere zum hassobjekt werden.

Ist mir schleierhaft das ganze.


----------



## Orzhov (23. Januar 2017)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand ein Spiel nennen in dem man für Gewalt gegen unschuldige (Sie haben nichts gemacht was Gewalt in irgendeiner Form legitimisierne würde) Frauen belohnt?


----------



## Frullo (23. Januar 2017)

@Scholdarr: Das Video selbst konnte ich mir noch nicht ansehen, habe aber den Transcript gefunden und durchgelesen. Hier der (kleine) Abschnitt, aus dem die PC Games einen ganzen Artikel gemacht hat (OT):

_And more love for my friends in tech: profiteering off misogyny in video games must end. I'm so tired of hearing you talk to me at cocktail parties -- like you did a couple weeks ago in Aspen -- about how deplorable #Gamergate was, when you're still making billions of dollars off games that maim and dump women for sport. Basta! -- as the Italians would say. Enough.

_Sorry, aber auch wenn ich ihre spezielle Sichtweise als Opfer verstandesmässig verstehen kann, entspricht das einfach nicht meiner eigenen emotionalen Wahrnehmung. Wenn sie gesagt hätte _maim and __dump People for sport _hätte ich vielleicht sogar sagen können, dass da was dran ist, aber so?

Es tut mir leid, aber Empathie kann gewisse Grenzen nicht überschreiten. So wird ein Mann nie in der Lage sein, die Geburtsschmerzen einer Frau nachzuempfinden. Genauso schwierig dürfte es für Leute (Männer UND Frauen) schwierig sein, die Gefühle von Missbrauchs- und Vergewaltigungs-Opfern nachzuempfinden - so wünschenswert dies auch wäre. Auslöser die auf traumatischen Erlebnissen basieren (wie sie Ashley Judd im Verlauf ihrer Ansprache beschreibt) empfinden nun mal Menschen die nicht dieselbe Traumatisierung durchgemacht haben nicht so - und können daher auch nicht die an den Tag gelegte Empfindlichkeit nachvollziehen. Vielleicht bis zu einem gewissen Grad auf einer rationalen Ebene, aber das Gefühl tief im Bauch... und hier argumentiert sie für mich - verständlicherweise! - aus dem Bauch heraus. Und so nobel ihr Anliegen auch sein mag, recht hat sie in diesem Punkt für mich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> @Scholdarr: Das Video selbst konnte ich mir noch nicht ansehen, habe aber den Transcript gefunden und durchgelesen. Hier der (kleine) Abschnitt, aus dem die PC Games einen ganzen Artikel gemacht hat (OT):
> 
> _And more love for my friends in tech: profiteering off misogyny in video games must end. I'm so tired of hearing you talk to me at cocktail parties -- like you did a couple weeks ago in Aspen -- about how deplorable #Gamergate was, when you're still making billions of dollars off games that maim and dump women for sport. Basta! -- as the Italians would say. Enough.
> 
> _Sorry, aber auch wenn ich ihre spezielle Sichtweise als Opfer verstandesmässig verstehen kann, entspricht das einfach nicht meiner eigenen emotionalen Wahrnehmung. Wenn sie gesagt hätte _maim and __dump People for sport _hätte ich vielleicht sogar sagen können, dass da was dran ist, aber so?


Kuck dir doch erst mal das ganze Video an, bevor wir weiter sprechen. Ansonsten können wir es auch einfach sein lassen.



> Es tut mir leid, aber Empathie kann gewisse Grenzen nicht überschreiten. So wird ein Mann nie in der Lage sein, die Geburtsschmerzen einer Frau nachzuempfinden. Genauso schwierig dürfte es für Leute (Männer UND Frauen) schwierig sein, die Gefühle von Missbrauchs- und Vergewaltigungs-Opfern nachzuempfinden - so wünschenswert dies auch wäre. Auslöser die auf traumatischen Erlebnissen basieren (wie sie Ashley Judd im Verlauf ihrer Ansprache beschreibt) empfinden nun mal Menschen die nicht dieselbe Traumatisierung durchgemacht haben nicht so - und können daher auch nicht die an den Tag gelegte Empfindlichkeit nachvollziehen. Vielleicht bis zu einem gewissen Grad auf einer rationalen Ebene, aber das Gefühl tief im Bauch... und hier argumentiert sie für mich - verständlicherweise! - aus dem Bauch heraus. Und so nobel ihr Anliegen auch sein mag, recht hat sie in diesem Punkt für mich trotzdem nicht.


Mit was genau soll sie nicht recht haben?  Ich weiß nicht ganz, wovon du überhaupt sprichst, zumal du das Video ja offenbar immer noch nicht gesehen  hast...

Und schade, dass deine(!) Empathie nicht so weit reicht. Empathie heißt übrigens, dass man mit jemandem mitfühlt und nicht, dass man 1zu1 dieselbe Erfahrung gemacht hat.


----------



## Grenada (23. Januar 2017)

"Die Profitmacherei mit Hass gegen Frauen in Videospielen muss enden."

oO welche Profitmacherei,ich sehe da absolut keinen Zusammenhang mit Videospielen,was hat die Frau den für ein Spiel gespielt ?

//edit ich hab mir das Video jetzt mal angeschaut und bin noch verwirrter wie Vorher,was hat das ganze jetzt mit Videospielen zu tun,die hat nicht ein Beispiel für ein Videospiel genann.Also mit dem was da wohl auf den Social Media Platformen vorsicht geht hat sie vielleicht Recht aber wie gesagt ich hab ne Abnerigung gegen Social Media und wer sich darüber Profiliert oder sonst was macht hat selber schuld.

Ich sehe da absolut keinen Bezug zu Videospielen.


----------



## Frullo (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Kuck dir doch erst mal das ganze Video an, bevor wir weiter sprechen. Ansonsten können wir es auch einfach sein lassen.



Ich habe das ganze Transcript (des Videos) gelesen, von Sekunde 00:01 bis 16:10...



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Mit was genau soll sie nicht recht haben?  Ich weiß nicht ganz, wovon du überhaupt sprichst, zumal du das Video ja offenbar immer noch nicht gesehen  hast...



Aber das Transcript habe ich zur Gänze gelesen, und womit sie eben nicht recht hat, ist das was ich gequotet habe - das worauf sich der PC-Games-Artikel bezieht. Will heissen: Ich stelle nicht ihre ganze Ansprache in Abrede, aber den Abschnitt in dem es um Spiele geht. Da macht sie eine Aussage, die so (für mich) einfach nicht stimmt.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und schade, dass deine Empathie nicht so weit reicht. Empathie heißt übrigens, dass man mit jemandem mitfühlt und nicht, dass man 1zu1 dieselbe Erfahrung gemacht hat.



Das Empathie kein binärer Zustand ist, habe ich hoffentlich klar gemacht, wenn nicht, sorry. Wie dem auch sei: Ich bin nach wie vor davon überzeugt, dass der Empathie (ist nicht dasselbe wie Mitgefühl) gewisse Grenzen gesetzt sind und sie auf jeden Fall leichter fällt, wenn man ein (vom Gegenüber vermitteltes) Gefühl aufgrund persönlicher Erfahrungen nachvollziehen kann.

Falls Du prüfen möchtest, ob wir vom gleichen sprechen: https://www.ted.com/talks/ashley_ju..._women_has_spiraled_out_of_control/transcript


----------



## suggysug (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Natürlich kann das passieren und passiert auch oft in Beziehungen. Nur geht das Verhältnis zwischen Männlein und Weiblein weit über das persönliche Beziehungsfeld hinaus. Wahrscheinlich ist es auch der "Opferrolle" der Frauen geschuldet, dass sie weniger verdienen als Männer, dass sie schwieriger einen guten Job  und schwieriger aufsteigen, dass sie viel eher Opfer von sexueller Gewalt werden (auch außerhalb von Beziehungen) usw?


Und da is dein  Fehldenken, du gehst von *ALLEN Männern* aus, bitte gründlicher durchlesen. Meine Aussagen beziehen sich auf *manche Frau!* Nicht Jede! DAS ist der Punkt und du willst mir Weis machen das du nicht in Schubladen denkst ? Mit Aussagen wie :


Scholdarr schrieb:


> Männer != alle Männer
> 
> Einfaches Beispiel: Die meisten Gewaltverbrechen werden von Männern verübt, ebenso fast alle Sexualstraftaten. Das ist ein Fakt, eine simple Statistik. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass alle Männer Gewalt- oder -Sexualverbrecher sind.


Ich könnte dazu sagen das es in letzter Zeit auch Straftaten seitens Frauen gab und das vor allem von Jahr zu Jahr steigert. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Individuell ja, systematisch nein, zumindest nicht in diesem speziellen Kontext.


Den man sich einbilden kann. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ahja, inwiefern denn genau? Und welche Gleichberechtigung forderst du als Mann denn jetzt speziell von den Frauen? Was sollen oder müssen sie tun, damit du dich gleichberechtigt fühlst?


In den man Sonderregelung schafft, Frauenquote ist so eine. Sonderregelungen haben in einer freien Gesellschaft nicht zu suchen. Männer und Frauen sind gleich zu halten . 
Was die Löhne angeht ist das ein anderer Grund warum die Frauen weniger verdienen, was ich vielleicht später ausführlich ansprechen werde.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz simpel. Aber sicher, man kann auch krampfhaft versuchen, Argumente zu suchen, wo es gar keine gibt...


Eigentlich ja aber... das kann man genauso  aufs Video  interpretieren!


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Januar 2017)

Panth schrieb:


> 1. Du hast kritisiert, dass viele hier nicht statistisch an das Thema gehen, beweise haben ect. ... genau das ist es sich wissenschaftlicher damit auseinanderzusetzen, anstatt auf eigenen Erfahrungen zu beruhen.


Ähm nein, ich habe zunächst nur die beleidigende, verniedlichende und generell aggressive Art beklagt, mit der hier viele auf diese News reagiert haben. Nirgendwo habe ich hingegen behauptet, dass alle(!)  meine eigenen Post höchsten wissenschaftlichen Ansprüchen genügen. Keine Ahnung, wo du das herhaben willst.



> 2. Wie drückt sich Femi-Populismus aus? Genauso wie die genannte Schauspielerin es macht. Übertreiben, lügen, Falsch-Darstellung.


Na, dann liefere doch mal Beispiele: Wo genau lügt Judd in dem Video?



> Trump ist nicht völlig "was anderes", wenn du willst, kann ich dir auch 5 videos schicken, wo Trump Frauen über alles liebt, Respekt verlangt und guten Umgang. Die Widersprüchlichkeit ist das Maß des Populismus.


Quatsch. Wenn du wissen willst, was Populismus ist, dann gibt es Seiten wie Wikipedia oder auch den Duden, die  dich aufklären können. Mit "Widersprüchlichkeit" hat das nichts zu tun (obwohl Trump natürlich ein sehr gutes Beispiel für widersprüchliches, sprunghaftes und unberechenbares Verhalten ist, was in keinster Weise auf Judd zutrifft). Aber natürlich bespricht Judd im Video keine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung, es ist ein TED-Talk, in dem sie ihre Erfahrungen darlegt  und diverse Forderungen stellt. Natürlich ist das in gewisser Weise populistisch. Aber von der Stoßrichtung ist es völlig anders als das, was Trump fordert. Judd will mehr Freiheit, Trump will das Gegenteil. 



> Um dich selbst zu zitieren "Absolut Gleichberechtigung" -> Aktueller Gesetzesentwurf "Frauen" dürfen das Gehalt eines Mannes bei gleicher Qualifikation offen legen. Warum dürfen dann Männer nicht bei gleicher Qualifikation, dass Gehalt einer Frau offen legen?


Was hat das mit dem Video und mit Judds Aussagen zu Hate Speech im Internet gegen Frauen zu tun? Richtig, gar nichts.

Es wäre doch wirklich mal schön, wenn hier einige Leute aufhören würden, nur in Schubladen zu denken und alle, die nur im Entferntesten nach "Feminismus" riechen, als völlig gleichgeschalteten Organismus betrachten, unfähig zu eigenen Gedanken.  Also noch mal die Frage: Wo genau im Video redet Judd von diesem speziellen Gesetzentwurf in Deutschland und wo genau drückt sie ihre Unterstützung dafür aus?

Wenn du meine persönliche Meinung wissen willst: Ich bin generell für ein skandinavisches Modell, in dem alle Gehälter bekannt sind, also sowohl von Männlein als auch von Weiblein. Aber das nur am Rande, da es mit dem Thema nichts zu tun hat.



> Richtig, es geht nicht um Gleichberechtigung, sondern um "Besser-Berechtigung."


Wem geht es darum? Judd? Inwiefern?



> Gleichberechtigung wäre, dass Frauen nach 50 Jahren von Wehrdienst der Männer ebenfalls 50 Jahre lang mindestens Sozialdienst leisten (in der jeweiligen Altersklasse). Das würde man niemals durchbekommen, es hinzuschreiben klingt schon lächerlich, aber das wäre "absolut."


Das wäre weder Gleichberechtigung noch "absolut" noch "gerecht". Übrigens wurde der Wehrdienst auch für Männer abgeschafft und das ist eine gute Sache.



> 3. "Beleidigungen sind strafbar"... ist juristisch schon so eine Sache und vollkommen realitätsfern. Wenn ein Kind dich mit ****** af im Internet beleidigt "mit Bildern" unterlegt ... bitte verklag es, wenn es der Feminismus so will.


Von Anstand und Respekt scheinst du nicht so viel zu halten, schade.



> 4. "Pubertäre Chauvis" ist im Prinzip nur ein abwertende Kennzeichnung einer Gruppe Andersdenkender.


Nö. Mein Ausspruch bezog sich speziell auf die ART UND WEISE, wie sich hier Leute geäußert haben. Ich habe nur diejenigen als "pubertäre Chauvis" bezeichnet, die eben nicht sachlich und argumentativ ihre Punkte darlegen konnten oder wollten, sondern die meinten, sie müssten die Frau beleidigen, abwerten, sich über sie lustig machen und am besten  noch über ihr Aussehen herziehen. Sorry, aber das ist für mich das Verhalten von pubertären Chauvis. 



> Heutzutage riskiert man schon seine Arbeit würde man äußern, dass man auch ältere Geschlechter-Modelle wie Mann arbeitet, Frau kümmert sich um Kinder äußert. -> Übrigens bestes Beispiel für "Staats-Feminismus."


Wenn es Staats-Feminismus ist, dass Frauen die gleichen Rechte und Chancen in der Gesellschaft bekommen wie Männer, dann immer her damit. Übrigens darfst du persönlich gerne das "klassische" Geschlechtermodell mit einem arbeitenden Mann un einer Frau, die zuhause bleibt, leben. Wenn Mann und Frau damit einverstanden sind, spricht auch überhaupt nichts dagegen. Es geht Feministen in der Regel auch nicht darum, dass alle Frauen arbeiten müssten. Es geht ihnen darum, dass sie frei entscheiden können, ihr Leben so zu leben, wie sie es leben wollen. Wenn sie Karriere machen wollen, sollen sie es tun. Wenn sie daheim bleiben wollen und sich um die Kinder kümmern wollen, dann sollen sie das tun. Aber solange die Gesellschaft Frauen systematisch in manchen  Bereichen benachteiligt, solange ist das keine freie Entscheidung und solange haben Frauen nicht dieselben Chancen und Freiheiten wie Männer. Übrigens gibt es durchaus auch Felder, in denen es mehr Freiheiten für Männer geben sollte (z.B. wenn der Mann sich um die Kinder kümmern will). Es spricht überhaupt nichts dagegen, sich für beide Geschlechter einzusetzen. Aber das geht natürlich nicht, wenn man es mit Leuten zu tun hat, die meinten, sie müssten anderen vorschreiben, wie sie zu leben hätten. Und das machen eben nicht die Feministen, sondern die Konservativen, die sich nicht mit individueller Freiheit anfreunden können. Soviel dann auch zum "Staats-Feminismus"...



> 5.Willst du mir grad wirklich weiß machen, dass Frauen sich nicht abwertend über das andere Geschlecht äußern? Weißt du wie oft ich schon hören durfte … ach ihr Männer mit eurem Fußball, dass ist doch nur saufen und rumschreien (das meinte ich mit Hobbys) … alle Männer sind *****er, es gibt keinen mehr, der wirklich eine Beziehung will … und es gibt noch extremere Sachen, die ich hier mal erspare.


Wurdest du schon mal verbal sexuell belästigt? Oder kennst du einen anderen Mann, dem das passiert ist? Solange das nicht der Fall ist, ist das nicht dasselbe. Erkennst du nicht den Unterschied zwischen: "Fußball ist doch  nur saufen und rumschreien, Männer sind alles nur Schweine, die nur mit dem Penis denken." und "Du hässliche alte ***, ich komm zu dir  nach Hause und fick dir in deinen Arsch + Anhang mit perversem Foto"? Glaubst du WIRKLICH,  dass das die gleiche Qualität hat? Ein kleiner Hinweis sollte es schon sein, dass das eine die Bedienung eines Stereotyps ist, ohne konkrete persönliche Dimension. Das andere geht direkt und unmittelbar gegen eine Person (Frau) und versucht, sie maximal abzuwerten, in ihrer Qualität als Frau und in ihrer Sexualität. Und das ist genau diese Art der garstigen Online-Belästigung, mit der Frauen umgehen müssen, gerade dann, wenn sie sich für Belange von Frauen einsetzen.



> 6. Das liebe ich zu dem immer ... man sagte eine These, eine Verbindung und die wird als "zusammenhangslos" bezeichnet ohne Gegenargument.


Von wem? Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, deine "These" als zusammenhanglos bezeichnet zu haben.



> Meine Aussagen, sind sogar aus der so genannten "Gender-Lehre" von Frauen geschrieben, nur legen die das anders aus. Es werden nicht mehr so viele Kinder geboren -> Gender-Theorie: Die Frau ist selbstbewusster, kann sich im Beruf verwirklichen und nicht mehr gesellschaftlich verpflichtet Kinder zu bekommen. Was sehe ich in der Realität: Einer meine Professorinen fängt an zu weinen: "Das macht ihr alles nur mit mir, weil ich nie Kinder hatte." -> Depression wegen "Karriere", Viele Frauen mit denen ich arbeite: "Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, ich verkaufe meine Seele an das Unternehmen und verpasse einfach den Moment fürs Kinderkriegen." ... "als Frau, dir arbeiten geht, werde ich doch keinen Kerl nehmen, der weniger als ich verdient." usw. usw. Es gibt natürlich auch genug positive Beispiele in Deutschland, aber die Statistik zeigt die Tendenz. Warum ist z.B. in Amerika die Tendenz nicht so hart? Weil Populationen wie Lations, Dunkelhäutige, stark Religiöse Weiße sehr oft sich an alten Modellen orientieren und dem entgegenwirken. Und am Ende sagt der Deutsche ... "in 30 Jahren werden wir nur noch Muslime in Deutschland haben." ... Tja wenn euer Familienmodell versagt, fangt mal an nachzudenken warum. Aber das Thema ist zu groß, um das hier im Forum komplett zu erläutern.


Es ist immer gut zu wissen, dass es noch Männer gibt, die so genau wissen, was gut für Frauen ist. Die sind halt einfach nicht reif dafür, mit ihrer Freiheit gut umzugehen. Also muss man sie führen...  

Ist dir eigentlich jemals aufgefallen, wie paradox es ist, dass du dem Feminismus einerseits autoritäre Tendenzen vorwirfst (aka "Staats-Feminismus")  andererseits aber selbst ein großer Fan von autoritärem Verhalten bist? Der Unterschied ist wohl nicht das autoritäre Verhalten an sich, sondern die Frage, wer die Geltungshoheit hat...


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Januar 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Und da is dein  Fehldenken, du gehst von *ALLEN Männern* aus, bitte gründlicher durchlesen.


Das ist kein Denkfehler. Dein Denkfehler ist, dass du alle mit jedem gleichsetzt und dass du gesellschaftliche Paradigma mit individuellen Menschen gleich setzt.



> Meine Aussagen beziehen sich auf *manche Frau!* Nicht Jede! DAS ist der Punkt


Wie schön für  dich. Nur hat dieser "Punkt" dann nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.



> Ich könnte dazu sagen das es in letzter Zeit auch Straftaten seitens Frauen gab und das vor allem von Jahr zu Jahr steigert.


Das ändert nichts an der Gültigkeit meiner Aussage.



> Den man sich einbilden kann.


Nö, dazu gibt es harte Zahlen.



> In den man Sonderregelung schafft, Frauenquote ist so eine. Sonderregelungen haben in einer freien Gesellschaft nicht zu suchen. Männer und Frauen sind gleich zu halten .


Wird Jesus dann auch zur Frau? 



> Eigentlich ja aber... das kann man genauso  aufs Video  interpretieren!


Ach ja, inwiefern?


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Aber das Transcript habe ich zur Gänze gelesen, und womit sie eben nicht recht hat, ist das was ich gequotet habe - das worauf sich der PC-Games-Artikel bezieht. Will heissen: Ich stelle nicht ihre ganze Ansprache in Abrede, aber den Abschnitt in dem es um Spiele geht. Da macht sie eine Aussage, die so (für mich) einfach nicht stimmt.


Und warum nicht? Das geht imo aus deinem Beitrag nicht so recht hervor.



> Das Empathie kein binärer Zustand ist, habe ich hoffentlich klar gemacht, wenn nicht, sorry. Wie dem auch sei: Ich bin nach wie vor davon überzeugt, dass der Empathie (ist nicht dasselbe wie Mitgefühl) gewisse Grenzen gesetzt sind und sie auf jeden Fall leichter fällt, wenn man ein (vom Gegenüber vermitteltes) Gefühl aufgrund persönlicher Erfahrungen nachvollziehen kann.


Ach, ein wenig mehr Mitgefühl würde ja schon reichen. Nur ist Mitgefühl eben das krasse Gegenteil davon, wenn man sich über das Opfer von Vergewaltigung und massenhafter sexueller Belästigung im Internet lustig macht, es beleidigt usw., wie vielfach in diesem Thread geschehen...


----------



## Nostromo1912 (23. Januar 2017)

Meine Meinung ist, dass AJ zuviel in einen Topf wirft: Internettrolle, Sexismus in Unternehmen, die Darstellung von Frauen in Computerspielen, Gamergate und letztendlich sogar Kritik an ihrem Film.

Trolle gibt es, seit es das Internet gibt, aber das ist nicht auf Frauen beschränkt, sondern auf die meisten Leute, die sich in der Öffentlichkeit bewegen. Diese Trollle werden immer versuchen dort anzugreifen, wo sie hoffen den größten Schaden anzurichten, und tragischerweise sieht man ja an ihrem Beispiel, dass sie damit durchaus erfolgreich sind.
Die Darstellung von Frauen in Computerspielen ist bis ein paar Ausnahmen auch nicht schlechter als die von Männern. Und "verstümmelt" oder "weggeworfen", ob wörtlich oder sprichwörtlich, werden Frauen im Mainstream auch nicht dezitiert. 
Das einzige, bei dem ich ihr recht gebe ist, dass es eine größere Durchmischung von Männern und Frauen auf allen Hirarchieebenen in Unternehmen geben muß. Dann aber bitte auch in allen Berufen, und nicht nur denen, die viel Prestige bedeuten. Auch für Berufe, die gefährlich, schmutzig oder physisch stark fordernd sind, aber gesellschaftlich unabdingbar, kann es nicht sein, dass überwiegend Männer die Verantwortung übernehmen und oftmals am Ende mit der Gesundheit bezahlen. Wäre hier die Situation umgedreht, hätten die Beschwerden nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.
Auch das mit der psychischen Gewalt sehe ich etwas anders. Männer leben in unserer Gesellschaft mit dem Wissen, dass sie vielfach als minderwertiger gelten bzw. als nicht so beschützenswert wie Frauen. Auch das ist seelische Gewalt, von der Frauen aber verschont sind. Auch wenn wir nicht gewohnt sind, das zu erkennen.


----------



## Frullo (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und warum nicht? Das geht imo aus deinem Beitrag nicht so recht hervor.



Weil ich persönlich kein Spiel kenne, bei dem "das Verstümmeln und Wegwerfen von Frauen als Wettbewerb" einen Spielehersteller zum Milliardär gemacht hätte. Ich zitiere nochmals den OT: 

_when you're still making billions of dollars off games that maim and dump women for sport._

Übersetzt:

_wenn ihr noch immer Milliarden von Dollars mit Spielen macht, die das Verstümmeln und Wegwerfen von Frauen zum Wettbewerb machen._

Ich hätte wirklich gerne ihre Begründung für diese Aussage gehört - leider ist keine vorhanden. Daher kann ich nur mutmassen. Es ist ja nicht einmal so, als wäre dies eine Übertreibung (weil z.B. Millionen statt Milliarden gemacht werden würden). Es ist schlicht und ergriffen falsch. Oder - und das ist der einzige Zweifel den ich ihr in dieser Hinsicht einzuräumen vermag - sie meint mit dieser Aussage nicht den Spielinhalt an sich, sondern den Umgang innerhalb einer Spielergemeinschaft. Nur hat sie es dann extrem unglücklich formuliert.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ach, ein wenig mehr Mitgefühl würde ja schon reichen. Nur ist Mitgefühl eben das krasse Gegenteil davon, wenn man sich über das Opfer von Vergewaltigung und massenhafter sexueller Belästigung im Internet lustig macht, es beleidigt usw., wie vielfach in diesem Thread geschehen...



Wie schon erwähnt, wenn es um den ganz allgemeinen Umgang der Leute im Internet geht, pflichte ich Dir bei: Gewöhnlicher Anstand macht leider vor der Tastatur halt - das PC Games Forum bildet hierbei keine (löbliche) Ausnahme. Wie nannte es Trump? Locker Room Talk...


----------



## Nostromo1912 (23. Januar 2017)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Dazu kommt dann noch das Männer auch evolutionstechnisch "weniger" Wert sind als Frauen, wenn eine Frau stirbt ist das für die "Herde" aus biologischer Sicht deutlich schlimmer als wenn ein Mann stirbt, weil eine Mann theoretisch die ganze Gruppe befruchten könnte.


Und am wertlosesten sind dann Frauen nach der Menopause? Sag das mal einer Feministin und poste bitte dann das Ergebnis hier. Mit Photo


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. Januar 2017)

Solche SJW-Dummschwätzer sind mit Schuld, dass ein Honk wie Trump in den USA Präsident werden konnte.


----------



## Grenada (23. Januar 2017)

mmhhhhh das ist also Ashly Judd Ashley Judd :: Celebrity Movie Archive 

Ich glaub das ganze hat mit Videospielen recht wenig zu tun und irgendwie schafft es eine Feministin immer wider das solche DIskussionen aufkommen.Social Media muss besser geschützt sein ja aber es gib kein Spiel in dem Hass gegen Frauen dargestellt wird.Im Gegenteil einige der besten Spiele wie Tomb Raider,Life is Strange,Beyond to Souls und The Last of Us usw haben eine Frau als Heldin und Ashley Judd hat niemals ein Videospiel gespielt.

Mit dem auf Social Media hat sie Recht aber mit den Spielen absolut nicht,das ist dummes gelaber.

Letztes Jahr gab es doch auch eine Feminstin die sich über Frauen in Videospielen aufgeregt haben,glaub das war weil sie als Sexsymbol dargestellt werden oder was ist mit der Po Pose von Tracer aus Overwatch,eine Frau beschwert sich und Blizzard springt im Kreis und entfertn die Po Pose.

Irgend jemand hier im Thread sagte das ein Großteil der Frauen sich garnicht zu diesen Feministinen bekennen und damit hat er sogar Recht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich stimme ich mit dir überein, jedoch hat die Sache einen Haken, wer bestimmt ab wann etwas Hetze oder Beleidigung ist?
> Bei jedem ist die Schwelle da immerhin auch noch persönlich anders. Strenge Muslime sehen wahrscheinlich selbst die kleinste Art der sachlichsten Kritik als unzulässigen strafbaren, beleidigenden Angriff.
> 
> Ich bin dann eher dafür, dass die Leute ein "dickeres Fell" haben (müssen).
> ...


Grundsätzlich absolut richtig. Leute brauchen ein dickeres Fell. 

Wer bestimmt, ab wann etwas Hetze und Beleidigung ist? Ich hab von Jura keine große Ahnung, lehne mich also hierbei nun weit aus dem Fenster...Hoffe aber, dass ich richtig liege.

Der Täter, das Opfer und der Staat bestimmen, was Beleidigung ist.
Ich nenne dich "du dummes Arschloch", mit der Motivation, dich in deiner Würde zu schädigen. Würde den objektiven Tatbestand der Beleidigung aus juristischer Sicht absolut erfüllen. Und der objektive Tatbestand sagt: 


> Der *Beleidigungstatbestand* gem. § 185 StGB erfasst alle Äußerungen gegenüber dem Betroffenen selbst sowie alle Werturteile über den Betroffenen. Dabei wird vor allem die *Ehre geschützt*.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Tathandlung ist die *Kundgabe einer Tatsache *oder eines *Werturteils*. Diese kann wörtlich, schriftlich, bildlich oder auch durch konkludente Handlungen erfolgen. Die Äußerung muss ehrverletzenden Inhalt besitzen. Eine Berufung auf Art. 5 I GG der Meinungsfreiheit ist nicht mehr möglich, denn § 185 StGB stellt ein allgemeines Gesetz im Sinne von Art. 5II GG dar, dass einen Eingriff in den Schutzbereich des Art. 5 I GG rechtfertigt.




Das heißt: Nach objektivem Tatbestand sind Äußerungen wie "du Arschloch", "scheiß Ausländer", "von mir aus können die alle ersaufen" ganz klar und ohne jede Diskussion Beleidigungen und hetzerische Äußerungen (Hetze wird, glaube ich, allerdings woanders nochmal definiert). 

Allerdings muss man hierbei auch, meiner Meinung nach, zwischen objektiven und subjektiven Tatbestand unterscheiden. Nur weil ich jemanden beleidige oder beleidigen will, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass sich der Betroffene auch in seiner Würde und in seiner Ehre geschädigt fühlt. Ich könnte einen Menschen auf die übelste und massivste Art und Weise beleidigen und entwürdigen, die man sich vorstellen kann...und es kann sein, dass er nur mit den Schultern zuckt und sagt "Ist halt so.". Übertrieben ausgedrückt. Der Betroffene beurteilt die Situation und entscheidet dann, ob es eine Anzeige wert ist oder nicht. Eine Anzeige muss also nicht, anders bei Mord oder Vergewaltigung, zwangsläufig erfolgen. Schon gar nicht durch die Staatsanwaltschaft. Sowas macht man in der Regel durchaus noch unter sich aus. Und das häufiger, als du vermutlich denkst. 

Aber ich würde, wenn jemand in öffentlichen Medien, wie eben Facebook oder anderen Social Networks, in Form von Meldungen, in Kommentaren o.ä. rum hetzt und/oder Beleidigungen der massivsten Art von sich gibt, schon einschreiten und es zur Anzeige bringen. Einfach - und das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung - schon allein aus dem Grund, weil das Internet jeden erreicht und insbesondere Kinder und Jugendliche noch äußerst leicht zu manipulieren sind. In der Theorie ist das Internet kein rechtsfreier Raum. In der Praxis aber (leider) doch noch größtenteils, auch wenn sich Anzeigen wegen Cyber Mobbing, Beleidigungen, Hetzen etc. deutlich mehren. 

Und dass viele Leute kein so dickes Fell mehr aufweisen, liegt definitiv an der medialen Permanenz, der man ausgesetzt ist. Direkte, persönliche Kontakte werden immer weniger und man lernt gar nicht mehr, Konflikte von Angesicht zu Angesicht zu bewältigen. Allerdings sollte man nicht unterschätzen, wie schädlich Beleidigungen im Netz, die mal ganz schnell in Hetze oder gar Cyber Mobbing übergehen können, sind. Das Internet bietet dafür eine hervorragende Plattform, weil es nicht vergisst und weil es jeder Depp lesen und darauf einsteigen kann. 

Schönes Beispiel: Diverse Memes. Da werden oft Leute abgebildet, die vlt. nicht der Norm entsprechen und durch einen vermeintlich witzigen Spruch entwürdigt und bloß gestellt. Es werden Screenshots irgendwelcher Facebook-Seiten gemacht und die landen dann für die ganze Welt sichtbar im Internet, worüber sich anschließend lustig gemacht wird. 

Gut, auch ich lache gern mal über solche Memes oder über Videos, in denen Kinder sich auf die Fresse legen.  Aber eigentlich ist das ja schon ziemlich traurig, wenn man bedenkt, dass man da über Leute lacht, die eigentlich nichts dafür können und die sich beim Anblick solcher Memes, Bilder oder Videos doch arg getroffen fühlen könnten. Nicht jeder hat gelernt, dieses dicke Fell anzulegen und Beleidigungen auszuhalten. Diese Erwartungshaltung auf andere zu übertragen ist utopisch. Deswegen sollte man selbst auch immer mal aufpassen, was man von sich gibt.


----------



## battschack (23. Januar 2017)

Ganz bestimmt nicht @Scholdar aber bei solche news kann man manchmal nicht anders^^


----------



## Kashrlyyk (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> War mir schon klar, dass du gerne in Schubladen packst, passt halt alles besser ins Weltbild so. .....


 Und mir ist klar, daß Sie unfähig sind über Ihre beschränkte Weltsicht hinaus zu blicken. Denn Ashley Judd hat ein geschlechtsunabhängiges Problem, nämlich, daß das Internet voller Leute ist, die nicht nett sind, genommen und versucht es als ein geschlechtsabhängiges Problem hinzustellen und zumindest bei Ihnen ist ihr das auch gelungen.   Und genau dasgleiche hat Anita Sarkeesian auch gemacht. Man erinnere sich an die lächerliche Behauptungen über Hitman: "players are meant to derive a perverse pleasure from desecrating the  bodies of unsuspecting virtual characters. It's a rush streaming from a  carefully concocted mix of sexual arousal connected to the act of  controlling and punishing representations of female sexuality"  Das man das alles mit männlichen Charactere auch machen kann wird ignoriert, weil es nicht in ihre Argumentation rein passt. Und das ist etwas was Sie auch machen.   "Dump" kann "abservieren" bedeuten. Aber "maim and dump" ist eindeutig aber das passt nicht in Ihre Argumentation rein. Deswegen ignorieren Sie es und versuchen es umzudeuten.   





> ....Judd fordert Rechte und Sicherheit für Frauen ein  und möchte endlich absolute Gleichberechtigung und Gleichstellung von  Frauen in der Gesellschaft,....


 Sie will eben keine Gleichberechtigung, denn die haben wir schon LÄNGST! Sie will SONDERREGELN, die NUR für Frauen gelten.   Und Sie, Herr Scholdarr, glauben, daß hätte tatsächlich irgendetwas mit Gleichberechtigung zu tuen?? Genau wegen dieser Unfähigkeit von Ihnen, daß zu erkennen und zu akzeptieren, ist es nutzlos mit Ihnen zu diskutieren.   PS: 





> ...Es fängt schon damit an, dass der gute Mann Statistiken völlig willkürlich und damit falsch interpretiert. ...


 Was haben wir hier jetzt gelernt: Eine Statistik, die sich die GANZE Gesellschaft anschaut oder ALLE Verbrechen ist schlecht, weil da ja herauskommen könnte, daß mehr Männer Opfer werden als Frauen.  Statistiken sind NUR dann zu akzeptieren, wenn sie sich auf einen so kleinen Bereich der Gesellschaft beziehen, so daß in diesem mehr Frauen Opfer sind als Männer.   Anderes Beispiel: Es gab mal vor einer Weile in den USA die Schlagzeile: "Mehr Frauen als Männer werden am Arbeitsplatz ermordet".  Wie kommt die Zeitung darauf? Ganz einfach: 8% der Männer und 13% der Frauen die am Arbeitsplatz starben wurden ermordet.  Das aber insgesamt MEHR Männer am Arbeitsplatz ERMORDET werden als INSGESAMT, also über ALLE Todesarten aufsummiert,  Frauen am Arbeitsplatz starben wurde absichtlich ignoriert.


----------



## belakor602 (23. Januar 2017)

Naja eigentlich hat sie ja nicht so ganz Unrecht was das Internet betrifft. Es ist die Wahrheit, das Internet ist das Wilde Westen gerade. Aber das ist auch irgendwie der Charm daran. Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt keine Lösung vorstellen ohne kompletten Verlust der Anonymität. Es ist schon so dass man sich viel schlimmer benimmt wenn man mal in ner fremden Stadt fortgeht, wenn man komplett anonym ist dann lebt man einfach wirklich die dunkelsten Seiten seines Charakters aus.

Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt selber nicht so was ich will. Ich bin ein "Internetveteran" hab schon alles erlebt von allen erdenklichen Beleidigungen zu Morddrohungen, und war selbst auch nie ein Engel, auch wenn ich nie soweit gegangen bin Mord oder Vergewaltigungen anzudrohen, aber alles andere war schon dabei vor allem als Teenager. Bedroht habe ich mich nie gefühlt, weder beim Empfangen von Morddrohungen noch beim Arschloch sein im Internet, dank der Anonymität. Wenn man die jetzt streicht würde man sicher die Anzahl des Cybermobbings reduzieren, aber die die trotzdem noch passieren wären umso intensiver.
Ich kann mich nicht dafür einsetzen. Aber dann bleibt alles beim alten. An ein kollektives besser werden der Menscheit und wir werden alle nett und positiv, glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Kashrlyyk (23. Januar 2017)

belakor602 schrieb:


> .... Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt keine Lösung vorstellen ohne kompletten Verlust der Anonymität. ....


 Und was wenn die Anonymität überhaupt nicht das Problem ist?  https://blog.coralproject.net/the-real-name-fallacy/


> Yet the balance of experimental evidence over the past thirty years suggests that this is not the case. Not only would removing anonymity fail to consistently improve online community behavior – forcing real names in online communities could also increase discrimination and worsen harassment.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Januar 2017)

Die perfekte, wenn auch leider utopische Lösung für alle Probleme: 
Hirn einschalten. Rücksicht aufeinander nehmen und in passenden Momenten entweder etwas sagen oder eben auch mal das Maul halten.  

Den Feminismus gibt es zurecht und es wird zurecht kritisiert, dass Frauen sehr oft benachteiligt sind. 
Aber man darf dabei nunmal nicht die andere Seite der Medaille außer Acht lassen: Nämlich, dass Sexismus auf beiden Seiten funktioniert und Männer in ebenso vielen Lebens- und Arbeitsbereichen stark benachteiligt sind. 

Und Gewalt in Videospielen geht nun mal nicht nur gegen Frauen und auch nicht besonders gegen Frauen. Tatsächlich ist das komplette Gegenteil der Fall. In den meisten Games geht man gegen männliche KI-Gegner vor oder gegen Gegner, deren Geschlecht zumindest nicht auszumachen ist. Die Darstellung männlicher Charaktere ist oft ebenso sexistisch und auf eine fragwürdige Art und Weise idealistisch, wie die Darstellung weiblicher Charaktere. Aber wir sind mittlerweile weit genug, dass Frauen in Videogames immer weniger als schwach und hilfsbedürftig dargestellt werden. 

Ein Thema ist dann nicht diskussionswürdig, wenn man einfach nur stumpf eine Seite beleuchtet wird und die andere Seite total ignoriert. Man kann ein noch so schweres Los im Leben gezogen haben, was einen dazu bringt, so zu denken, wie man eben denkt...aber gerade Gleichberechtigung zwischen den Geschlechtern ist kein Thema, bei der nur die holde Weiblichkeit das Nachsehen hat. 

Sexuelle Gewalt gegen Frauen ist in der Tat ein nicht zu leugnendes Problem. Das gibt es und die Dunkelziffer ist noch deutlich höher. Und sowas sollte meiner Meinung nach öfter zur Anzeige gebracht werden und auch härter bestraft werden. Insbesondere hier in Deutschland haben wir de facto einen fragwürdig guten Täterschutz, aber eben kaum Opferschutz. Die Umkehr dessen und härtere Strafen für solche Fälle sind aber auch nur ein Schritt zur Besserung. Und damit ist nicht nur die körperliche Gewalt gegen Frauen gemeint, sondern auch die psychische und verbale. Denn Frauen werden oft immernoch diffamiert, eben weil sie Frauen sind...was aber auch nach wie vor ebenso für Männer gilt (auch wenn diese nicht so oft Opfer sexueller Gewalt werden...wohl aber ebenso oft Opfer von Sexismus).


----------



## suggysug (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das ist kein Denkfehler.


Ok dann ist es eben Radikal.


Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dein Denkfehler ist, dass du alle mit jedem gleichsetzt und dass du gesellschaftliche Paradigma mit individuellen Menschen gleich setzt.


Ich setze Männer und Frauen gleich in Sachen Gesetz und Rechte, was Anatomie und vor allem Elternrolle angeht ist das Selbstverständlich was anderes.


Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das ändert nichts an der Gültigkeit meiner Aussage.


Oh Stimmt blenden wir das aus, mein Fehler.... /Ironie off
Klar ändert es nicht an der Gültigkeit deiner Aussage, doch deine Betonung liegt auf Männer. Du ignorierst bewusst die  immer weiter steigende  Statistik gewaltbereiter Frauen komplett und grade im Internet was Shitstorm angeht hält sich das ganze 50/50.


Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wird Jesus dann auch zur Frau?


Ist Gott eine Frau oder doch ein Mann?  Was hat das mit Sonderreglung zu tun?
Aber wenn wir schon mal Christlich werden, schon mal was von "vor Gott sind wir alle gleich" gehört?


Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ach ja, inwiefern?


Die ganze Show wirkt auf mich sehr gescriptet. Warum? Wo sind die Details? Irgendwelche zusammengetragene Posts von vereinzelten Männern als Grund  für Hass auf Frauen zu nehmen ist sehr billig gestaltet. Nehmen wir ein Prominentes Beispiel, die Lombardis  - eine schmutzige Trennung was natürlich auch von den Medien hoch geschürt wird (allen voran die BILD) aber die Kommentare die man dazu findet ob in Facebook oder Foren etc. sind ungeheuerlich! Nicht nur die  Männer auch die Frauen wirken extremst beleidigend und sexistisch. Ich sehe also nicht den Unterschied zwischen Mann und Frau, denn wenn man grade solchen Shitstorm nachgeht findet man viele Beispiele und da ist vollkommen egal ob die Opfer Männlich oder Weiblich sind!
Dann  hätte ich mir gerne mehr Details zu den Vorwürfen zur Gamingindustrie gewünscht,  ich kann auch gerne jede Menge Vorwürfe in den Raum werfen ohne eine trifftige Begründung in der Hinderhand zu haben.
Eine Video das sich gezielt gegen Männer wendet  kann ich und werde ich nicht gutheißen. Es waren weder Besserungsvorschläge vorhanden, dafür jede Menge Vorwürfe .

But,
believe her!


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Weil ich persönlich kein Spiel kenne, bei dem "das Verstümmeln und Wegwerfen von Frauen als Wettbewerb" einen Spielehersteller zum Milliardär gemacht hätte. Ich zitiere nochmals den OT:
> 
> _when you're still making billions of dollars off games that maim and dump women for sport._
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt, ich denke dass diese Übersetzung im Kontext der Rede nicht korrekt ist. Es geht nicht um die Darstellung von Frauen in Videospielen, sondern die Behandlung von Frauen beim Videospielen. Und mit dem "unglücklich formuliert" wäre ich vorsichtig. Es ist imo so, dass Judd hier amerikanischen Slang nutzt und der ist nur im Kontext der Rede zu verstehen (Slang ist vor allem dann, wenn er tendenziös verwendet wird, für Ausländer prinzipiell sehr schwer verständlich). Das ist ja auch gerade mein Problem mit der Berichterstattung hier. Es wurde ein Satz völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und wörtlich übersetzt, ganz ohne sich zu fragen, ob das so überhaupt Sinn macht im breiteren Kontext. DAS öffnet natürlich Tür und Tor für Missverständnisse. Falls Judd wirklich die Darstellung von Frauen in Spielen gemeint haben sollte (was ich nicht glaube und was im Kontext der Rede auch keinen Sinn ergibt), dann wäre das natürlich Humbug, das ist richtig.



> Wie schon erwähnt, wenn es um den ganz allgemeinen Umgang der Leute im Internet geht, pflichte ich Dir bei: Gewöhnlicher Anstand macht leider vor der Tastatur halt - das PC Games Forum bildet hierbei keine (löbliche) Ausnahme. Wie nannte es Trump? Locker Room Talk...


Dazu gibt es auch hier einen schönen Text:  Resistance – An East End Girls Story. – Campaign Remain

In diesem "WASP" (white anglo-saxon protestants) finden sich leider viel zu viele Männer heutzutage wieder, auch außerhalb des angelsächsischen Bereichs. Sehr sehr viele männlichen Sympathisanten von AfD, Trump, Farange, LePen usw. sind Männer,



> ...who felt their rights to laugh at, abuse and generally lord it over anyone who was not like them had been ripped from them unfairly, this is the ‘common sense’ they speak of. The words ‘political correctness’ began to be used as a weapon, a term which denoted a stripping away of some perceived moral rights to speak and laugh as they wished.




Ist leider auch in diesem Thread sehr gut zu erkennen...


----------



## belakor602 (23. Januar 2017)

Kashrlyyk schrieb:


> Und was wenn die Anonymität überhaupt nicht das Problem ist?  https://blog.coralproject.net/the-real-name-fallacy/



So einfach ist das nicht ich kenn mich ja selber. So wie online habe ich mich im echten Leben nie verhalten. Ich war halt der brave Junge der online seine bösen Seiten auslebte. Klar Leute die im echten Leben Arschlöcher sind würde ein Wegfall der Anonymität nicht bremsen. Aber ich glaube viele wie mich schon. Vor allem wenn man dann wirklich auch jederzeit angezeigt werden kann wegen allem was in realem Leben auch strafbar wäre sofort angezeigt werden könnte da man nachverfolgbar wäre. Aber versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin nicht dafür. Eher das Gegenteil es hängt kaum einer mehr an der Anonymität fest denn ich. Aber ich glaub Anonymität ist Schild und Schwert zugleich im Internet.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Januar 2017)

Kashrlyyk schrieb:


> Und mir ist klar, daß Sie unfähig sind über Ihre beschränkte Weltsicht hinaus zu blicken. Denn Ashley Judd hat ein geschlechtsunabhängiges Problem, nämlich, daß das Internet voller Leute ist, die nicht nett sind, genommen und versucht es als ein geschlechtsabhängiges Problem hinzustellen und zumindest bei Ihnen ist ihr das auch gelungen.


Niemand bestreitet (ich schon gar nicht), dass das Internet - wie auch das reale Leben - voller Menschen ist, die unhöflich, aggressiv, respektlos und unverschämt sind und zwar gegenüber allen möglichen Menschen. Was Sie aber nicht verstehen ist, dass Frauen darüber hinaus einer ganz bestimmten Form von Gewalt ausgesetzt sind, nämlichen sexuellen Attacken. Beleidigt werden kann im Internet jedermann, das ist völlig richtig, und das passiert auch täglich. Aber sexuelle Anspielungen und sexuelle Gewalt im Netz wird fast ausschließlich gegen Frauen gerichtet. Und das ist ein Problem, zumindest für die betroffenen Frauen.  Es ist schon klar, dass man das als Mann nicht nachvollziehen kann, weil man das selbst sehr wahrscheinlich nie erfährt, aber wenigstens Mitgefühl könnte man dafür aufbringen. 



> Und genau dasgleiche hat Anita Sarkeesian auch gemacht. Man erinnere sich an die lächerliche Behauptungen über Hitman: "players are meant to derive a perverse pleasure from desecrating the  bodies of unsuspecting virtual characters. It's a rush streaming from a  carefully concocted mix of sexual arousal connected to the act of  controlling and punishing representations of female sexuality"  Das man das alles mit männlichen Charactere auch machen kann wird ignoriert, weil es nicht in ihre Argumentation rein passt. Und das ist etwas was Sie auch machen.


Ähm, nein, das mache ich ganz und gar nicht. Ich habe mich persönlich überhaupt nicht über die Darstellung von Frauen in Videospielen ausgelassen noch habe ich ignoriert, dass die Darstellung von Gewalt in Videospielen sich gleichermaßen gegen Männer richtet. Es geht hier auch nicht um Anita Sarkeesian und ihre Thesen (von denen ich übrigens selbst viele für wenig stichhaltig halte), sondern um Judd und ihre Rede. Vielleicht wäre es ausnahmsweise mal möglich, das zu trennen und eben nicht in Schubladen zu denken.



> "Dump" kann "abservieren" bedeuten. Aber "maim and dump" ist eindeutig aber das passt nicht in Ihre Argumentation rein. Deswegen ignorieren Sie es und versuchen es umzudeuten.


Auch das ist falsch. Ich habe in einem Post ausführlich geschrieben, warum ich den Text so verstehe, dass Frauen BEIM Spielen gemeint sind und diese Argumentation hat den kompletten Term "maim and dump" beinhaltet. Aber ich wiederhole mich gerne. In einem früheren Abschnitt ihrer Rede sprach Judd davon, dass aus neurologisch-psychologischer Sicht virtuelle Gewalt bzw. Hate Speech (also psychologische Gewalt) genauso wahrgenommen werden kann wie "echte", körperliche Gewalt, insbesondere dann, wenn man diese psychologische Gewalt mit echter Gewalt verknüpfen kann (oder muss), was vor allem bei Frauen zutrifft, die selbst schon mal "im echten Leben" Opfer sexueller Übergriffe geworden sind.  Daher kann (und muss) man im Kontext der Rede und der zentralen Aussage, die sie trifft, das "maim" so verstehen, dass Frauen durch diese Attacken verkrüppelt werden, psychologisch und damit auch körperlich erfahrbar. Wie gesagt, der Kontext ist wichtig.



> Sie will eben keine Gleichberechtigung, denn die haben wir schon LÄNGST!


Sory, aber das sehe ich anders.

Echte "Gleichberechtigung" hätten wir z.B. dann, wenn eine leicht bekleidete schöne Frau in einer Menge von Männern stehen könnte, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, von einem  oder mehreren der Männer sexuell belästigt zu werden - oder schlimmer. Denn DAS ist leider die Realität, auch wenn viele Männer das nicht wahrhaben wollen bzw. sich gar nicht die Mühe machen wollen, sich mal in die Lebens- und Gefühlswelt von Frauen zu versetzen.



> Sie will SONDERREGELN, die NUR für Frauen gelten.


Welche Sonderregelung genau will sie denn haben? Das wird hier ständig behauptet, aber mir konnte noch keiner sagen, um was es sich dabei genau handeln soll. Würde mich echt mal interessieren...



> Und Sie, Herr Scholdarr, glauben, daß hätte tatsächlich irgendetwas mit Gleichberechtigung zu tuen?? Genau wegen dieser Unfähigkeit von Ihnen, daß zu erkennen und zu akzeptieren, ist es nutzlos mit Ihnen zu diskutieren.


 Es hat Sie doch keiner gezwungen, mit mir zu reden. Sie tun es aber trotzdem, obwohl es angeblich nutzlos ist?! Tolle Logik... 



> Was haben wir hier jetzt gelernt: Eine Statistik, die sich die GANZE Gesellschaft anschaut oder ALLE Verbrechen ist schlecht, weil da ja herauskommen könnte, daß mehr Männer Opfer werden als Frauen.  Statistiken sind NUR dann zu akzeptieren, wenn sie sich auf einen so kleinen Bereich der Gesellschaft beziehen, so daß in diesem mehr Frauen Opfer sind als Männer.


Nö. Jede Statistik ist wertvoll, allerdings nur für bestimme Fragestellungen. Wenn es etwa darum geht, wie man Gruppe X im Alltag besser schützen kann, dann sind andere Statistiken bzw. feinere Auflösungen von Statistiken relevant als  in  Fällen, in denen es um Gruppe Y geht.

Extrembeispiel: Sagen wir mal, es gibt zwei Statistiken. In der einen Statistik geht es um die generellen Gewaltverbrechen auf der Straße in einem Land  in einem Jahr. Diese Statistik besagt, dass es z.B. 100.000 Fälle gab und in 70% der Fälle die Opfer männlich waren. Dann gibt es eine zweite Statistik,  die besagt, dass es im gleichen Jahr und im gleichen Land 1000 Sexualdelikte gab und  in 90% dieser Fälle die Opfer weiblich waren.

Es kann nun mehrere Fragestellungen geben, alle mit gesellschaftlicher Relevanz für unterschiedliche Bevölkerungsgruppen. Z.B. könnte man fragen, wer nun  am wahrscheinlichsten ein Opfer eines Gewaltverbrechens auf der Straße wird. Einfache Antwort: ein Mann. Man kann (und sollte) diese Antwort dann natürlich noch weiter aufschlüsseln, etwa um herauszufinden, in welchem sozialen Umfeld sich ein Opfer am wahrscheinlichsten bewegt usw. Das jeweilige Tatmotiv wäre dafür auch extrem interessant. Eine andere Frage wäre etwa, wer am ehesten ein Opfer eines Sexualdelikts wird. In diesem Fall wäre  die einfache Antwort: eine Frau. 

Es gibt also zwei Statistiken  mit unterschiedlichen Aussagen. Ich hab echt keine Ahnung, wie man die gegeneinander ausspielen will, so wie das hier offensichtlich versucht wird.  Darf eine Frau etwa z.B. nicht beklagen, dass fast nur Frauen Opfer von Sexualverbrechen werden, nur weil es insgesamt mehr Gewalt auf der Straße gegen Männer gibt? Das ist  völlig absurd und fernab von jeder Logik, sorry.



> Anderes Beispiel: Es gab mal vor einer Weile in den USA die Schlagzeile: "Mehr Frauen als Männer werden am Arbeitsplatz ermordet".  Wie kommt die Zeitung darauf? Ganz einfach: 8% der Männer und 13% der Frauen die am Arbeitsplatz starben wurden ermordet.  Das aber insgesamt MEHR Männer am Arbeitsplatz ERMORDET werden als INSGESAMT, also über ALLE Todesarten aufsummiert,  Frauen am Arbeitsplatz starben wurde absichtlich ignoriert.


Wofür genau soll das ein anderes Beispiel sein? Dass es schwierig ist, Statistiken korrekt zu interpretieren und Wahrscheinlichkeitsmodelle korrekt zu erfassen? Dass Sie es offenbar nicht können, ist leider richtig. 

Die Gesamtmenge an geschlechtsspezifischen Opfer ist nämlich völlig irrelevant für die Frage, wie sicher eine Umgebung für eine bestimmte Person ist. Bin ich eine Frau, dann beträgt laut obiger Statistik die Chance, dass ich am Arbeitsplatz ermordet werde, 13%. Bin ich ein Mann, liegt diese Chance bei nur 8%. Wer muss sich also wohl mehr um seine Sicherheit fürchten und wer muss mehr Angst haben, nicht lebend nach Hause zu kommen? Mann oder Frau?

Abgesehen davon gibt keinerlei direkte Verknüpfung zwischen dem Wunsch nach Gleichberechtigung von Frauen und der Anzahl der  geschlechtsspezifischen Opfer von Tötungsdelikten im Beruf. Oder wollen Sie etwa behaupten, dass für echte Gleichberechtigung ebenso viele Frauen sterben müssten wie Männer? Oder  was genau soll mir  Ihre Statistik hier eigentlich sagen? Dass insgesamt mehr Männer arbeiten ihre statistische Grundmenge daher größer ist?  Danke, aber diese Information ist leider komplett irrelevant hier.

Kleine Anmerkung zum Schluss: Es ist schon erstaunlich, dass die Chance für Männer, am Arbeitsplatz zu sterben nicht deutlich höher ist. In den USA ist der gefährlichste Arbeitsplatz sicher der eines Soldaten und fast nirgendwo sonst gibt es so große Gegenwehr gegen die Gleichberechtigung von Frauen als in den (kämpfenden) Streitkräften (Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Streitkräfte in den USA auch ein gewaltiges Problem mit sexueller Gewalt gegen Frauen und Soldatinnen haben.) Gut möglich, dass die Statistik noch extremer wäre, wenn es wirkliche Gleichberechtigung im Beruf geben würde...


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Januar 2017)

belakor602 schrieb:


> So einfach ist das nicht ich kenn mich ja selber. So wie online habe ich mich im echten Leben nie verhalten. Ich war halt der brave Junge der online seine bösen Seiten auslebte. Klar Leute die im echten Leben Arschlöcher sind würde ein Wegfall der Anonymität nicht bremsen. Aber ich glaube viele wie mich schon. Vor allem wenn man dann wirklich auch jederzeit angezeigt werden kann wegen allem was in realem Leben auch strafbar wäre sofort angezeigt werden könnte da man nachverfolgbar wäre. Aber versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin nicht dafür. Eher das Gegenteil es hängt kaum einer mehr an der Anonymität fest denn ich. Aber ich glaub Anonymität ist Schild und Schwert zugleich im Internet.


Ich finde durchaus, dass man da differenzieren könnte. Ich persönlich halte ein Hybrid-Modell aus Anonymität und Offenlegung für denkbar und sinnvoll. Es will mir z.B. nicht einleuchten, warum man in einer Gaming-Community oder in einem Online-Spiel zwangsläufig anonym sein müsste. Das ist kein Bereich, der "politisch relevant oder persönlich sensibel" wäre und der besonderen Schutz vor Verfolgung bedarf. Wenn ich im "echten Leben" Fußball spielen will, dann muss ich mich beim Verein auch mit meinem echten Namen registrieren und sogar eine Spielerkarte anfordern, wenn ich gegen andere Mannschaften spielen will. Warum sollte sowas nicht auch online möglich sein? Das Gleiche gilt imo für soziale Netzwerke wie Facebook oder Twitter. Es gibt keinerlei Grund, warum man da zwangsläufig anonym sein müsste. Davon abgesehen sollte es aber anonyme Räume geben, um etwa  Themen diskutieren zu können, über die man nicht gerne öffentlich spricht. Das heißt aber nicht, dass das gesamte Internet dem wilden Westen gleichen muss, in dem jeder sich dank absoluter Anonymität völlig rücksichtslos gegenüber anderen verhalten kann.

Es hat mich hier jemand gefragt, was ich konkret tun würde, um Hate Speech in Online- und Gaming-Communities zu unterbinden. Ganz einfach, ich würde nur verifizierte Accounts mit Echtnamen zulassen für "mein" Spiel bzw. "meine" Community. Alleine das würde imo schon zu einer deutlich höheren Hemmschwelle führen, insbesondere für sexuelle Attacken gegen Frauen. Es ist (siehe Facebook, manche Leute sind da echt stolz darauf) natürlich kein Allheilmittel gegen jede Art von Hate Speech, aber es wäre imo ein wichtiger und notwendiger Schritt.


----------



## suggysug (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es hat mich hier jemand gefragt, was ich konkret tun würde, um Hate Speech in Online- und Gaming-Communities zu unterbinden. Ganz einfach, ich würde nur verifizierte Accounts mit Echtnamen zulassen für "mein" Spiel bzw. "meine" Community. Alleine das würde imo schon zu einer deutlich höheren Hemmschwelle führen, insbesondere für sexuelle Attacken gegen Frauen. Es ist (siehe Facebook, manche Leute sind da echt stolz darauf) natürlich kein Allheilmittel gegen jede Art von Hate Speech, aber es wäre imo ein wichtiger und notwendiger Schritt.


Dem Stimm ich zu.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Januar 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ich setze Männer und Frauen gleich in Sachen Gesetz und Rechte, was Anatomie und vor allem Elternrolle angeht ist das Selbstverständlich was anderes.


Gleichberechtigung geht aber über Gesetz und Recht hinaus, es ist insbesondere ein kulturelles und gesellschaftliches Phänomen. Der Paternalismus hat so viele vorherrschende Formen, dass man ihm einfach gar nicht entkommen kann. Gesetze können das auch nicht mal im Ansatz abdecken, die können nur die gröbsten Vergehen sanktionieren.



> Klar ändert es nicht an der Gültigkeit deiner Aussage, doch deine Betonung liegt auf Männer. Du ignorierst bewusst die  immer weiter steigende  Statistik gewaltbereiter Frauen komplett und grade im Internet was Shitstorm angeht hält sich das ganze 50/50.


Der Vorwurf ist lustig, ehrlich. Aber gut, ich antworte darauf. Ich ignoriere die Statistik, der zufolge die Anzahl gewaltbereiter Frauen steigt (hast du eigentlich eine Quelle dafür, würde mich interessieren), nicht. Ich weiß nur nicht so ganz, was das mit dem Thema hier zu tun haben soll. Aber vielleicht kannst du mir da ja auf die Sprünge helfen, inwieweit die steigende Anzahl gewaltbereiter Frauen jetzt gegen die Gleichberechtigung spricht. Wenn du meinst, dass Frauen keinen besonderen Schutz bedürfen im Netz, dann verkennst du (und das ignorierst du geflissentlich), dass die Qualität der verbalen Angriffe, der Männer und Frauen im Netz ausgesetzt sind,  unterschiedlich ist. Beleidigungen teilen alle aus, das mag sein. Aber sexuelle Gewalt, online wie offline, wird primär und fast ausschließlich von Männern gegen Frauen gerichtet. Das kann man doch auch einfach mal so akzeptieren und einsehen, dass das eine Sache ist, die für die Opfer nicht schön ist und die diese verständlicherweise nicht so einfach tolerieren bzw. ertragen wollen. Dass könnte doch auch "Mann" einfach mal einsehen, ohne dass ihm deswegen ein Zacken aus der Krone bricht. 



> Ist Gott eine Frau oder doch ein Mann?  Was hat das mit Sonderreglung zu tun?


Konkret wenig - aber indirekt sehr viel. Es gibt kaum ein besseres Beispiel als den komplett männlichen Gott für den herrschenden Paternalismus und das männliche Privileg in unserer Welt (jetzt mal speziell auch auf den Westen bezogen). Unsere ganze Lebenswelt ist so durchdrungen von männlichen Denkstrukturen, männlichen Prinzipien und männlicher Macht, dass wir es häufig leider schon gar nicht mehr erkennen, dass dem so ist, sondern es als eine Art "natürlichen Zustand" ansehen. Aber das ist es nicht. Das ist nicht natürlich, das ist menschgemacht bzw. manngemacht.



> Aber wenn wir schon mal Christlich werden, schon mal was von "vor Gott sind wir alle gleich" gehört?


Sorry, bin Atheist. 



> Die ganze Show wirkt auf mich sehr gescriptet.


Welche Show??? Das Video zeigt einen TED-Talk, einen einzelnen Redebeitrag von Ashley Judd. Das ist keine Show. Und natürlich ist eine Rede gescriptet, sie hat das natürlich vorher überlegt und nicht einfach so on-the-fly erfunden, was sie da erzählt...



> rgendwelche zusammengetragene Posts von vereinzelten Männern als Grund  für Hass auf Frauen zu nehmen ist sehr billig gestaltet.


Das waren nicht irgendwelche zusammengetragene Posts, das waren vor allem ihre eigenen Erfahrungen und die Posts, die sie selbst online so abbekommt. Und dass dir die Production Values ihres Vortrags zu billig waren, tut mir leid, aber das ist nun wirklich eine arg lächerliche Kritik in diesem Kontext...  



> Nehmen wir ein Prominentes Beispiel, die Lombardis  - eine schmutzige Trennung was natürlich auch von den Medien hoch geschürt wird (allen voran die BILD) aber die Kommentare die man dazu findet ob in Facebook oder Foren etc. sind ungeheuerlich! Nicht nur die  Männer auch die Frauen wirken extremst beleidigend und sexistisch. Ich sehe also nicht den Unterschied zwischen Mann und Frau, denn wenn man grade solchen Shitstorm nachgeht findet man viele Beispiele und da ist vollkommen egal ob die Opfer Männlich oder Weiblich sind!


Ich würde gerne mal eine große Anzahl von Posts sehen, in denen Pietro sexuell attackiert wird bzw. sexuell belästigt wird oder sogar Todesdrohungen bekommt. Wollen wir wetten, dass die Anzahl der Posts verglichen mit denen zu seiner Ex-Frau verschwindend gering sind?

Aber sicher, es soll auch Frauen geben, die sich im Netz völlig daneben benehmen, das bestreitet doch auch gar keiner (und es wäre durchaus mal wert, darüber nachzudenken, warum dem so ist). Das ändert  allerdings nichts daran, dass die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Empfänger von sexueller Belästigung im Netz Frauen sind. It's that simple.



> Dann  hätte ich mir gerne mehr Details zu den Vorwürfen zur Gamingindustrie gewünscht,


Das kann ich sogar teilweise nachvollziehen, nur war das ganze Video nicht wirklich eine Besprechung von Frauenfeindlichkeit in der Videospielindustrie. Es war vielmehr eine Anekdote, die im generellen Kontext von Hate Speech gegen Frauen im Netz aufkam. Und es gab auch keine "Vorwürfe", es gab einen einzigen Vorwurf. Wenn es dich so brennend interessiert, was Judd  weiter zu dem speziellen Thema zu sagen hat, kannst du sie ja per Mail kontaktieren oder per Social Media (natürlich höflich, wie ein Gentleman)...



> ich kann auch gerne jede Menge Vorwürfe in den Raum werfen ohne eine trifftige Begründung in der Hinderhand zu haben.


Das kannst du gerne machen und du machst es (hier) ja auch schon. Redefreiheit rules.  



> Eine Video das sich gezielt gegen Männer wendet  kann ich und werde ich nicht gutheißen. Es waren weder Besserungsvorschläge vorhanden, dafür jede Menge Vorwürfe .


Das Video richtet sich nicht gegen "Männer" (also gegen "die Männer" oder gegen "alle Männer"). Das Video richtet sich ausschließlich gegen die Männer, die Frauen online belästigen - und gegen die Plattformbetreiber, die das zulassen. Und die Männer, die sich hier darüber lustig machen, das verharmlosen oder gar Judd persönlich angreifen, die sind leider auch Teil des Problems. Aber das sind zum Glück immer noch nicht alle Männer...

Aber sicher, der Beitrag  war auch nicht dazu gedacht, konkrete "technische" Lösungen zu erarbeiten. Er war  dazu gedacht, andere Frauen aufzurütteln und ihnen zu zeigen, dass sie nicht schweigen müssen und dass es andere Frauen gibt, die dafür kämpfen, dass derlei Verhalten gesellschaftlich nicht länger stillschweigend toleriert wird.  Neben technischen Fragen ist die ganze Problematik (wie ich schon sagte) zutiefst sozialer, kultureller und damit auch politischer Natur. Man muss das Bewusstsein de Menschen ändern, nicht  einfach nur die Gesetze, denn das alleine bringt überhaupt nichts.



> But,
> believe her!


Ach du, mit dem Glauben hab ichs nicht so...


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Januar 2017)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Solche SJW-Dummschwätzer sind mit Schuld, dass ein Honk wie Trump in den USA Präsident werden konnte.


Ja genau, blame the victims.  

Bei manchen Leuten will man manchmal einfach nur noch heulen...


----------



## suggysug (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Gleichberechtigung geht aber über Gesetz und Recht hinaus, es ist insbesondere ein kulturelles und gesellschaftliches Phänomen. Der Paternalismus hat so viele vorherrschende Formen, dass man ihm einfach gar nicht entkommen kann. Gesetze können das auch nicht mal im Ansatz abdecken, die können nur die gröbsten Vergehen sanktionieren.
> 
> Der Vorwurf ist lustig, ehrlich. Aber gut, ich antworte darauf. Ich ignoriere die Statistik, der zufolge die Anzahl gewaltbereiter Frauen steigt (hast du eigentlich eine Quelle dafür, würde mich interessieren), nicht. Ich weiß nur nicht so ganz, was das mit dem Thema hier zu tun haben soll. Aber vielleicht kannst du mir da ja auf die Sprünge helfen, inwieweit die steigende Anzahl gewaltbereiter Frauen jetzt gegen die Gleichberechtigung spricht. Wenn du meinst, dass Frauen keinen besonderen Schutz bedürfen im Netz, dann verkennst du (und das ignorierst du geflissentlich), dass die Qualität der verbalen Angriffe, der Männer und Frauen im Netz ausgesetzt sind,  unterschiedlich ist. Beleidigungen teilen alle aus, das mag sein. Aber sexuelle Gewalt, online wie offline, wird primär und fast ausschließlich von Männern gegen Frauen gerichtet. Das kann man doch auch einfach mal so akzeptieren und einsehen, dass das eine Sache ist, die für die Opfer nicht schön ist und die diese verständlicherweise nicht so einfach tolerieren bzw. ertragen wollen. Dass könnte doch auch "Mann" einfach mal einsehen, ohne dass ihm deswegen ein Zacken aus der Krone bricht.
> 
> ...


Puh, jetzt werd ich langsam müde des Schreibens, was das Video an geht ist es nach wie vor Sache der Interpretation  und wie es aussieht sehen deine und meine  Ansichten anders aus was das Video angeht. Ich habe zum Thema das Wichtigste gesagt was ich zu sagen hatte, klar könnte man sich noch weiter ins Thema steigern  aber es führt zu nichts. Es wird Zeit für mich aus dem Topic auszusteigen.

Dennoch war es zumindest eine Diskussion, die ich leider von manchen Menschen vermisse, mit jemand nicht einer Meinung zu sein heißt nicht das man das Ganze in die persönliche Schiene treibt. 
(Was andere leider auch in diesem Topic getan haben, Meinungfreiheit ist wichtig aber ebenso Respekt und Anstand.)


----------



## belakor602 (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich finde durchaus, dass man da differenzieren könnte. Ich persönlich halte ein Hybrid-Modell aus Anonymität und Offenlegung für denkbar und sinnvoll. Es will mir z.B. nicht einleuchten, warum man in einer Gaming-Community oder in einem Online-Spiel zwangsläufig anonym sein müsste. Das ist kein Bereich, der "politisch relevant oder persönlich sensibel" wäre und der besonderen Schutz vor Verfolgung bedarf. Wenn ich im "echten Leben" Fußball spielen will, dann muss ich mich beim Verein auch mit meinem echten Namen registrieren und sogar eine Spielerkarte anfordern, wenn ich gegen andere Mannschaften spielen will. Warum sollte sowas nicht auch online möglich sein? Das Gleiche gilt imo für soziale Netzwerke wie Facebook oder Twitter. Es gibt keinerlei Grund, warum man da zwangsläufig anonym sein müsste. Davon abgesehen sollte es aber anonyme Räume geben, um etwa  Themen diskutieren zu können, über die man nicht gerne öffentlich spricht. Das heißt aber nicht, dass das gesamte Internet dem wilden Westen gleichen muss, in dem jeder sich dank absoluter Anonymität völlig rücksichtslos gegenüber anderen verhalten kann.



An sich nicht blöd die Idee aber auch gefährlich. Da müsst der Datenschutz um einiges stärker steigen, kann mir vorstellen dass z.B mal einer vorbeischauen würde nachdem ich ihn in CSGO vermöbelt habe um mich im echten Leben zu vermöbeln  

Da müsste man wirklich nur Vorname und erster Buchstabe von Nachnamen, so eine Art Halb-Anonymität. Wohnadresse auf keinem Fall, und gleich gesetzlich regeln dass Wohnadressen niemals in Suchmaschinen auftauchen dürfen etc..
Auf jeden Fall für die breite Masse sollte man halbwegs anonym bleiben, für die Mods z.B sollte man nachverfolgbar sein.


----------



## Frullo (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Falls Judd wirklich die Darstellung von Frauen in Spielen gemeint haben sollte (was ich nicht glaube und was im Kontext der Rede auch keinen Sinn ergibt), dann wäre das natürlich Humbug, das ist richtig.



Der Punkt ist: Die "Bewirtschaftung" der ggf. Hatespeech generierenden Communities durch Publisher/Entwickler ist nun mal eher ein Nebenprodukt der eigentlichen Tätigkeit von Publishern und Entwicklern, darum bleibt für mich die Aussage unglücklich formuliert, Slang hin oder her. Ihre Ansprache hatte auch nicht wirklich den engen Kontext der Hatespeech - sie hat lediglich damit eingeleitet und zum Rundumschlag gegen "alles digitale" ausgeholt. Von den Tweets die sie eifrig protokolliert, zu den Werkzeugen die die Strafverfolgung doch bitte zur Verfügung haben sollte, um Frauenfeindlichkeit im Netz zu verfolgen, zu Polizisten die keine Ahnung haben, was ein Tweet ist, zur biologischen Gleichsetzung von physischer Gewalt und digitalen Attacken in Form überarbeiteter Bilder ihrer selbst, etc.

Es bleibt: _making billions of dollars off games that maim and dump women for sport._

Da der Kontext nun mal nicht eindeutig bzw. unmissverständlich ist, bietet sie mit ihrer Aussage eine entsprechende Angriffsfläche - die für dieses spezielle Forum (PC Games) relevant ist, da es unser aller Hobby betrifft. Natürlich ist es "unfair", ihre Ansprache auf diese einzelne Aussage zu reduzieren oder sich diese hier herauszupicken - aber das ist eben die Aussage, die genau hier mitten ins Herz trifft und für mich persönlich dann etwas in Richtung Sippenhaft suggeriert, weil ich a) ein Mann bin und b) Videospiele mitfinanziere und daher mitverantwortlich für den "Frauenhass" zeichne. 

Und ja, ich gebe es sogar offenherzig zu, dass mir eine wohlgeformte weibliche Spielfigur eher zusagt als ein politisch korrektes weibliches "Brett". Auch bei mir verkauft sich Sex. Aber da dies schon als frauenhassend oder frauenverachtend gewertet werden kann (weil die Frau zum mehr oder minder sexuellen Objekt wird), lasse ich mir nicht auch noch "maim and dump for sport" in die Schuhe schieben. In diesem Sinne trage ich schon so genug patriarchale Altlasten auf meinen überaus männlichen, breiten Schultern und versuche dementsprechend, eine "bessere Ausführung" als mein alter Herr zu sein - was mir, glaub ich, durchaus gelungen ist.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Januar 2017)

belakor602 schrieb:


> An sich nicht blöd die Idee aber auch gefährlich. Da müsst der Datenschutz um einiges stärker steigen, kann mir vorstellen dass z.B mal einer vorbeischauen würde nachdem ich ihn in CSGO vermöbelt habe um mich im echten Leben zu vermöbeln
> 
> Da müsste man wirklich nur Vorname und erster Buchstabe von Nachnamen, so eine Art Halb-Anonymität. Wohnadresse auf keinem Fall, und gleich gesetzlich regeln dass Wohnadressen niemals in Suchmaschinen auftauchen dürfen etc..
> Auf jeden Fall für die breite Masse sollte man halbwegs anonym bleiben, für die Mods z.B sollte man nachverfolgbar sein.


Warum? Wenn ich gegen eine andere Mannschaft Fußball spiele, gehe ich doch auch das Risiko ein, dass mir einer der Gegner eine aufs Maul hat. So ist das Leben. Wenn ich Angst habe vor der Interaktion mit anderen Menschen, dann sollte ich  mir eben ein Hobby suchen, bei dem ich nur mit mir selbst beschäftigt bin oder mit Menschen, die ich gut kenne. Online-Spiele sind das genaue Gegenteil davon, sie sind das Äquivalent zum Mannschaftssport in der echten Welt, also der Interaktion mit und gegen andere Menschen. Wenn ich davon Teil sein will, dann muss ich eben auch gewisse "Risiken" eingehen, dass es zu menschlichen Konflikten  kommt. Es  will mir nicht einleuchten, warum man Menschen hier durch Anonymität verschleiern muss. Nene, ich bin für radikale Offenlegung in diesem Fall, mit Vor- und Nachnamen. Die Adresse muss natürlich nicht sein, aber die verbleibt beim Anbieter bzw. Betreiber für den Fall, dass jemand meint, er müsste sich daneben benehmen...

Und du glaubst wirklich, dass dich jemand im echten Leben bedrohen würde, weil du ihn in CS:Go platt gemacht hast? Ich meine, echt jetzt? Wenn du das glaubst, dann kannst du ja eigentlich gar nicht mehr unter die Leute gehen und am gesellschaftlichen Leben teilhaben.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> aber das ist eben die Aussage, die genau hier mitten ins Herz trifft und für mich persönlich dann etwas in Richtung Sippenhaft suggeriert, weil ich a) ein Mann bin und b) Videospiele mitfinanziere und daher mitverantwortlich für den "Frauenhass" zeichne.


Da wird überhaupt nichts  suggeriert und schon gar keine Sippenhaft, das ist pure Einbildung deinerseits, sorry.  Sie adressiert hier eindeutig die Betreiber von Videospielen und nicht deren Käufer.

Und was genau jetzt an dieser Aussage den Gamer - das arme Pflänzlein - mitten ins Herz treffen soll, weiß ich jetzt immer noch nicht. Die Aussage mag man vielleicht nicht nachvollziehen können (zumal dann, wenn man den Kontext nicht kennt und/oder sich nicht dafür interessiert), aber das ist auch schon alles. Es gibt keinerlei Grund wegen irgendetwas, das Judd hier sagt in Weltuntergangsstimmung zu verfallen...


----------



## Frullo (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Da wird überhaupt nichts  suggeriert und schon gar keine Sippenhaft, das ist pure Einbildung deinerseits, sorry.



Dann darf man ihr auch Einbildung vorwerfen, sorry. Ich meine, gleiches Recht, oder?



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Sie adressiert hier eindeutig die Betreiber von Videospielen und nicht deren Käufer.



Explizit, ja. Implizit - wer weiss das schon. Da darf sich glücklicherweise noch jeder so auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, wie er oder sie es will.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und was genau jetzt an dieser Aussage den Gamer - das arme Pflänzlein - mitten ins Herz treffen soll, weiß ich jetzt immer noch nicht.



Das ist jetzt aber wirklich nicht so schwer, oder? Ich habe es inzwischen oft genug übersetzt. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Die Aussage mag man vielleicht nicht nachvollziehen können (zumal dann, wenn man den Kontext nicht kennt und/oder sich nicht dafür interessiert), aber das ist auch schon alles.



Das mit dem Kontext darfst Du natürlich so oft wiederholen, wie Du möchtest. In meinem letzten Posting habe ich zur Genüge aufgezeigt, dass dieser Kontext von dem Du da redest (bist Du Ashley Judd?) bei weitem nicht so glasklar ist, wie Du ihn beschrieben haben möchtest.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es gibt keinerlei Grund wegen irgendetwas, das Judd hier sagt in Weltuntergangsstimmung zu verfallen...



Jedem sein eigener Weltuntergang. Mir reicht dahingehend eben schon die Erschaffung von Amokläufern, da will ich mein Hobby (den Inhalt, nicht das Umfeld - und auch letzteres nicht generell) nicht auch noch mit Frauenhass assoziiert wissen.


----------



## belakor602 (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und du glaubst wirklich, dass dich jemand im echten Leben bedrohen würde, weil du ihn in CS:Go platt gemacht hast? Ich meine, echt jetzt? Wenn du das glaubst, dann kannst du ja eigentlich gar nicht mehr unter die Leute gehen und am gesellschaftlichen Leben teilhaben.



War jetzt ein Beispiel, ich persöhnlich habe jetzt keine Angst davor. Aber glaub mir was ich schon für Assis in CSGO getroffen habe glaube ich das sofort. Zumindest wenn hinter der großen Klappe auch was dahinter stehen würde, aber zumindest von der Einstellung her gibts genug solche die sowas tun würden. Aber hey können es ja gerne versuchen, bin nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht Fitnesstudio Weihnachtskekse sei Dank .

Aber trotzdem mein Punkt steht, ist nicht jeder wie wir, und im Endeffekt würde das Internet eig wie das reale Leben dann werden. Es werden immer noch nur die typischen "Schwachen" und Exzentriker gemobbt, wie in der Schule und überall.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Dann darf man ihr auch Einbildung vorwerfen, sorry. Ich meine, gleiches Recht, oder?


Keine Ahnung, wie die Leute hier immer auf die Idee kommen, sie dürften nichts sagen. Das hat dann allerdings auch noch nie jemanden davon abgehalten, was zu sagen... 

Fakt ist aber auch, dass ich eine öffentliche Meinung kommentiere, wenn ich Lust dazu habe. Damit musst DU dann klar kommen. 



> Das ist jetzt aber wirklich nicht so schwer, oder? Ich habe es inzwischen oft genug übersetzt.
> Das mit dem Kontext darfst Du natürlich so oft wiederholen, wie Du möchtest. In meinem letzten Posting habe ich zur Genüge aufgezeigt, dass dieser Kontext von dem Du da redest (bist Du Ashley Judd?) bei weitem nicht so glasklar ist, wie Du ihn beschrieben haben möchtest.


Ich  sehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, wen das "mitten ins Herz" treffen sollte, wenn sie das tatsächlich so gemeint haben sollte, wie das hier suggeriert wird. AUCH DANN ist das nur eine einzelne Meinung über Videospiele, so unwichtig  und irrelevant wie noch was. Warum das hier zu Scharen von aufgebrachten Kerlen führt, die meinen, sie müssten Judd jetzt dafür persönlich beleidigen, weiß ich immer noch nicht. Würde ein Kerl sowas erzählen, dann würden ihn die meisten hier einfach geflissentlich ignorieren oder sowas sagen wie "Wer ist das denn und was labert der da für einen Bullshit." und das war es. Aber weil es eine Frau ist, brennen bei manchen scheinbar schon automatisch die Sicherungen durch und lassen hier Sachen raus, für die man sich schon fremdschämen muss. Und selbst eigentlich so gestandene Mannsbilder wie du reden hier so daher, als würde die übermächtige Judd den armen Gamer-Plänzlein persönlich in die Fresse treten und ihr Herz brechen... 

Ich persönlich finde das einfach nur lächerlich, und ja, eben in gewisser Weise durchaus pubertär  (und in manchen Fällen chauvinistisch). Damit habe ich jetzt aber auch wirklich genug zu dem Thema gesagt. 



> Jedem sein eigener Weltuntergang. Mir reicht dahingehend eben schon die Erschaffung von Amokläufern, da will ich mein Hobby (den Inhalt, nicht das Umfeld - und auch letzteres nicht generell) nicht auch noch mit Frauenhass assoziiert wissen.


Sei ein Mann und steh drüber.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Januar 2017)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem mein Punkt steht, ist nicht jeder wie wir, und im Endeffekt würde das Internet eig wie das reale Leben dann werden. Es werden immer noch nur die typischen "Schwachen" und Exzentriker gemobbt, wie in der Schule und überall.


Also das Internet als  umgekehrte Gerechtigkeit? Naja, ich weiß nicht...  

Außerdem ist es natürlich noch was anderes als im "Real Life". Die Angabe vor Vor- und Nachname sagt z.B. überhaupt nichts über das Aussehen oder die körperliche Statur eines Menschen aus. Ich sehe hier nicht, wie die typisch "Schwachen" hier durch die Offenlegung ihres Namens speziell gemobbt werden sollten - es sei denn natürlich sie spielen mit den Leuten, die sie aus dem echten Leben kennen, aber das müssen sie ja nicht. Wenn du mit Ali aus der Türkei, Sergey aus Russland und John aus den USA zusammen zockst, dann ist das was ganz anderes als wenn du im Fußball in der Schule immer als Letzer aufgerufen wirst, weil du so ne halbe Portion bist.


----------



## belakor602 (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Also das Internet als  umgekehrte Gerechtigkeit? Naja, ich weiß nicht...
> 
> Außerdem ist es natürlich noch was anderes als im "Real Life". Die Angabe vor Vor- und Nachname sagt z.B. überhaupt nichts über das Aussehen oder die körperliche Statur eines Menschen aus. Ich sehe hier nicht, wie die typisch "Schwachen" hier durch die Offenlegung ihres Namens speziell gemobbt werden sollten - es sei denn natürlich sie spielen mit den Leuten, die sie aus dem echten Leben kennen, aber das müssen sie ja nicht. Wenn du mit Ali aus der Türkei, Sergey aus Russland und John aus den USA zusammen zockst, dann ist das was ganz anderes als wenn du im Fußball in der Schule immer als Letzer aufgerufen wirst, weil du so ne halbe Portion bist.



Oh mein Fehler, aus irgend einem grund dachte ich dass ein Foto auch zu sehen ist. Vermutlich weil du "radikale Offenlegung" gesagt hast. Wenns nur um den Name geht, ja hast du eigentlich Recht. An sich gar nicht so blöd das ganze, wäre ein paar Feldversuche Wert..

Für Frauen würde das aber wohl trotzdem nicht viel helfen. Gerade für sie ist Anonymität ein Schutz, zumindest wenn sie unnauffälig bleiben. Gerade wenn Frauen als solche identifizert werden bekommen sie die derbsten und miesesten (Anmach-)Sprüche, ob jetzt in Spiele oder auf Social Media. Dass wird sich so schnell auch nicht ändern vor allem nicht bei pubertierenden Jugendliche wo sich die meisten nicht bewusst sind was für Folgen ihr Verhalten habe könnte.


----------



## Frullo (23. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber auch, dass ich eine öffentliche Meinung kommentiere, wenn ich Lust dazu habe. Damit musst DU dann klar kommen.



Keine Sorge, das wird mich garantiert nicht um den Schlaf bringen. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Würde ein Kerl sowas erzählen, dann würden ihn die meisten hier einfach geflissentlich ignorieren oder sowas sagen wie "Wer ist das denn und was labert der da für einen Bullshit." und das war es.



Ach komm, hier im Forum wurden männliche Abwesende (also Personen, die sich gar nicht am Gespräch beteiligen) genauso durch die Kloake gezogen wie Frau Judd - nur fehlt halt dann die sexuelle Komponente, weil die meisten hier vermutlich Heteros sind und daher sexualisierte Agressivität dann eher unüblich ist.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und selbst eigentlich so gestandene Mannsbilder wie du reden hier so daher, als würde die übermächtige Judd den armen Gamer-Plänzlein persönlich in die Fresse treten und ihr Herz brechen...



Da hast Du wohl das eine oder das andere nicht in der Absicht des Schreibers verstanden. Ich versuche es jetzt noch ein letztes mal, bevor ich mir den Schlaf des (Selbst-)Gerechten gönne:

- PC Games ist eine Website, die sich mit Videospielen befasst, in dem Sinne das Herz (meinetwegen eines von vielen) der Videospiele-Gemeinschaft. Hier trifft man sich und diskutiert über dieses und jenes was Games betrifft...
- Ashley Judd hat in ihrer Ansprache bei Ted unter anderem eine Aussage über Videospiele getätigt, die bestenfalls unglücklich formuliert wurde, schlimmstenfalls schlicht unwahr ist und von Ignoranz gegenüber dem Thema Videospiele zeugte. 
- PC Games hat über diese Aussage berichtet
- Hier wird diskutiert. Am Postcounting nach heftig. Vieles davon ist vom Niveau her unterirdisch - wie in so vielen anderen Diskussionen hier auch. Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier. Vom Westen nichts Neues. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde das einfach nur lächerlich, und ja, eben in gewisser Weise durchaus pubertär  (und in manchen Fällen chauvinistisch). Damit habe ich jetzt aber auch wirklich genug zu dem Thema gesagt.



Dann sind wir, zumindest für heute, zu zweit 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Sei ein Mann und steh drüber.



Ich bin ein Mann, egal ob ich drüber stehe oder nicht - so emanzipiert bin ich dann doch


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2017)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Für Frauen würde das aber wohl trotzdem nicht viel helfen. Gerade für sie ist Anonymität ein Schutz, zumindest wenn sie unnauffälig bleiben. Gerade wenn Frauen als solche identifizert werden bekommen sie die derbsten und miesesten (Anmach-)Sprüche, ob jetzt in Spiele oder auf Social Media. Dass wird sich so schnell auch nicht ändern vor allem nicht bei pubertierenden Jugendliche wo sich die meisten nicht bewusst sind was für Folgen ihr Verhalten habe könnte.



Anonymität ist aber in diesem Kontext Segen und Fluch zugleich. Man könnte sogar sagen, dass sie nur deshalb Segen ist, weil sie zuerst ein Fluch ist. Denn die Anonymität  im Zusammenhang mit einer laschen Durchsetzung von Regeln ermöglicht ja erst, dass Menschen so hart angegangen werden und dass Frauen teilweise massiv sexuell belästigt  werden können im Netz. Eine "ideale "Lösung sähe daher nicht nur die Offenlegung der Namen vor, sondern auch die rigorose und konsequente Durchsetzung von (Benimm-)Regel. Bei Online-Spielen (aber auch z.B. bei Social Media Plattformen) könnte das unter anderem heißen, dass eine Person, die eine andere Person massiv persönlich beleidigt oder gar sexuell belästigt permanent gebannt wird - und in extremen Fällen sogar eine polizeiliche Anzeige folgt. Das ist unter dem heutigen Paradigma der absoluten Anonymität und der relativen Willkürlichkeit im Netz natürlich kein großes Problem, weil zum einen die Nutzer meist nicht eindeutig identifiziert werden können (gerade die Täter sind meist sehr geschickt darin, die eigene Identität maximal zu verschleiern) und man sich relativ einfach neu registrieren kann, vielleicht unter Zuhilfenahme eines Proxy, falls die eigene IP geblock ist (was jetzt schon viel zu selten der Fall ist). Ist die Identität des "Täters" dem Betreiber des Spiels bzw. der Seite aber eindeutig bekannt (etwa weil man bei der Registrierung seinen Namen, seine Adresse und sogar seine Personalausweisnummer angeben muss), dann gibt es keine zweite, dritte, vierte Chance mehr. Wer sich dann schlecht benimmt, der hat  verschissen -  und zwar für immer. Ich denke schon, dass ein derartiges Regelwerk den Umgang der Menschen im Netz radikal verändern würde, zumindest auf den Plattformen, auf denen es solche Regelungen gibt. Man wird es sich dann schon wirklich zwei Mal überlegen, ob man eine andere Person persönlich beleidigt oder sogar sexuell belästigt, wenn einem dafür der lebenslange Austritt aus der Community droht - und zwar nicht nur vielleicht, sondern sogar mit  an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit. In einem solchen neuen "geregelten" Online-Paradigma brauchen Frauen (oder generell Menschen, die sich unsicher und bedrängt fühlen) dann nicht mehr den Schutz der Anonymität.


----------



## belakor602 (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Anonymität ist aber in diesem Kontext Segen und Fluch zugleich. Man könnte sogar sagen, dass sie nur deshalb Segen ist, weil sie zuerst ein Fluch ist. Denn die Anonymität  im Zusammenhang mit einer laschen Durchsetzung von Regeln ermöglicht ja erst, dass Menschen so hart angegangen werden und dass Frauen teilweise massiv sexuell belästigt  werden können im Netz. Eine "ideale "Lösung sähe daher nicht nur die Offenlegung der Namen vor, sondern auch die rigorose und konsequente Durchsetzung von (Benimm-)Regel. Bei Online-Spielen (aber auch z.B. bei Social Media Plattformen) könnte das unter anderem heißen, dass eine Person, die eine andere Person massiv persönlich beleidigt oder gar sexuell belästigt permanent gebannt wird - und in extremen Fällen sogar eine polizeiliche Anzeige folgt. Das ist unter dem heutigen Paradigma der absoluten Anonymität und der relativen Willkürlichkeit im Netz natürlich kein großes Problem, weil zum einen die Nutzer meist nicht eindeutig identifiziert werden können (gerade die Täter sind meist sehr geschickt darin, die eigene Identität maximal zu verschleiern) und man sich relativ einfach neu registrieren kann, vielleicht unter Zuhilfenahme eines Proxy, falls die eigene IP geblock ist (was jetzt schon viel zu selten der Fall ist). Ist die Identität des "Täters" dem Betreiber des Spiels bzw. der Seite aber eindeutig bekannt (etwa weil man bei der Registrierung seinen Namen, seine Adresse und sogar seine Personalausweisnummer angeben muss), dann gibt es keine zweite, dritte, vierte Chance mehr. Wer sich dann schlecht benimmt, der hat  verschissen -  und zwar für immer. Ich denke schon, dass ein derartiges Regelwerk den Umgang der Menschen im Netz radikal verändern würde, zumindest auf den Plattformen, auf denen es solche Regelungen gibt. Man wird es sich dann schon wirklich zwei Mal überlegen, ob man eine andere Person persönlich beleidigt oder sogar sexuell belästigt, wenn einem dafür der lebenslange Austritt aus der Community droht - und zwar nicht nur vielleicht, sondern sogar mit  an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit. In einem solchen neuen "geregelten" Online-Paradigma brauchen Frauen (oder generell Menschen, die sich unsicher und bedrängt fühlen) dann nicht mehr den Schutz der Anonymität.



Genau richtig das eine kann nicht ohne das andere umgesetzt werden. Es muss richtig und auf einmal passieren und das ist die grosse Herausforderung. Sollte eigentlich gesetzlich festegelegt werden dass jeder Online(service-)anbieter der damit Geld verdient dass so umsetzen muss. Dann darfs von mir aus noch "Wilder Westen"-Areale geben wo Menschen einfach die Sau rauslassen. Diese Seiten müssen halt nur einen fetten Disclaimer am Anfang haben. Achtung ab hier gibts keine Menschenwürde mehr


----------



## Orzhov (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Anonymität ist aber in diesem Kontext Segen und Fluch zugleich. Man könnte sogar sagen, dass sie nur deshalb Segen ist, weil sie zuerst ein Fluch ist. Denn die Anonymität  im Zusammenhang mit einer laschen Durchsetzung von Regeln ermöglicht ja erst, dass Menschen so hart angegangen werden und dass Frauen teilweise massiv sexuell belästigt  werden können im Netz. Eine "ideale "Lösung sähe daher nicht nur die Offenlegung der Namen vor, sondern auch die rigorose und konsequente Durchsetzung von (Benimm-)Regel. Bei Online-Spielen (aber auch z.B. bei Social Media Plattformen) könnte das unter anderem heißen, dass eine Person, die eine andere Person massiv persönlich beleidigt oder gar sexuell belästigt permanent gebannt wird - und in extremen Fällen sogar eine polizeiliche Anzeige folgt. Das ist unter dem heutigen Paradigma der absoluten Anonymität und der relativen Willkürlichkeit im Netz natürlich kein großes Problem, weil zum einen die Nutzer meist nicht eindeutig identifiziert werden können (gerade die Täter sind meist sehr geschickt darin, die eigene Identität maximal zu verschleiern) und man sich relativ einfach neu registrieren kann, vielleicht unter Zuhilfenahme eines Proxy, falls die eigene IP geblock ist (was jetzt schon viel zu selten der Fall ist). Ist die Identität des "Täters" dem Betreiber des Spiels bzw. der Seite aber eindeutig bekannt (etwa weil man bei der Registrierung seinen Namen, seine Adresse und sogar seine Personalausweisnummer angeben muss), dann gibt es keine zweite, dritte, vierte Chance mehr. Wer sich dann schlecht benimmt, der hat  verschissen -  und zwar für immer. Ich denke schon, dass ein derartiges Regelwerk den Umgang der Menschen im Netz radikal verändern würde, zumindest auf den Plattformen, auf denen es solche Regelungen gibt. Man wird es sich dann schon wirklich zwei Mal überlegen, ob man eine andere Person persönlich beleidigt oder sogar sexuell belästigt, wenn einem dafür der lebenslange Austritt aus der Community droht - und zwar nicht nur vielleicht, sondern sogar mit  an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit. In einem solchen neuen "geregelten" Online-Paradigma brauchen Frauen (oder generell Menschen, die sich unsicher und bedrängt fühlen) dann nicht mehr den Schutz der Anonymität.



Was du schreibst ist nicht falsch, aber hast du mal überlegt wie dystopisch das klingt?


----------



## belakor602 (24. Januar 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was du schreibst ist nicht falsch, aber hast du mal überlegt wie dystopisch das klingt?



Naja wieso denn ist doch im echten Leben genauso. Benimmt man sich komplett daneben im Hallenbad bekommt man ein Verbot jemals dort wieder hinzugehen, aka eine irreversable Ausgrenzung aus dieser Community. Eigentlich hängen wir an der Anonymität nur so fest weil wir es so gewohnt sind. Niemals zuvor in der Geschichte gab es soviel Anonymität. Klar sexuelle, medizinische etc. Bereiche müssen Anonym bleiben, aber bei weitem nicht alles andere.


----------



## Worrel (24. Januar 2017)

Was genau prangert sie denn jetzt an? Auf der einen Seite geht es um 
_"Die Profitmacherei mit Hass gegen Frauen in Videospielen"​_, dann um
_"eigene Erfahrungen mit Twitter und anderen Social Media-Plattformen."​_und plötzlich um Spielinhalte
_"... wenn ihr immer noch Milliarden von Dollar mit Spielen macht, die das Verstümmeln und Wegwerfen von Frauen zum Sport machen"​_
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß ich kein Spiel kenne, in dem man explizit "Frauen verstümmelt und wegwirft", sollte man sich klar darüber sein, daß der Hass in Social Media (und auch in Video Spiel Chats) durch die *Spieler *verursacht wird und nicht durch die *Hersteller*. 

Die _Starcraft _Firma Blizzard ist ja beispielsweise auch nicht Schuld daran, daß in den Chats teilweise äußerst rassistische Scheiße gepostet wird...


----------



## Frullo (24. Januar 2017)

In dem Moment in dem die PC Games meinen realen Namen will, bin ich hier weg und suche mir einen Platz, wo meine Anonymität gewahrt bleibt. Ich schätze, viele andere würden es mir nachtun. Selbiges gilt für Spiele. Vermeintliche Sicherheit gegen echte Freiheit eintauschen? Nein, danke. Positive Einflussnahme ist mir jederzeit lieber als Zwang. Selbst Judd zeigte anhand eines Beispiels (Tweeter der ein Bild der Tochter im Profil hatte), dass zureden mehr bringt.

Hass verschwindet nicht einfach, nur weil man ihn aus dem Sichtfeld bannt. Er treibt sich dann einfach in gruseligeren Ecken rum. Man (und frau) muss ihn angehen.


----------



## Frullo (24. Januar 2017)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hängen wir an der Anonymität nur so fest weil wir es so gewohnt sind.



Nein. Weil sie uns Schutz bietet.


----------



## Worrel (24. Januar 2017)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Naja wieso denn ist doch im echten Leben genauso. Benimmt man sich komplett daneben im Hallenbad bekommt man ein Verbot jemals dort wieder hinzugehen, aka eine irreversable Ausgrenzung aus dieser Community.


Eben: eine Ausgrenzung *aus dieser Community*. 



> Eigentlich hängen wir an der Anonymität nur so fest weil wir es so gewohnt sind. Niemals zuvor in der Geschichte gab es soviel Anonymität. Klar sexuelle, medizinische etc. Bereiche müssen Anonym bleiben, aber bei weitem nicht alles andere.


Meinen Chef, meine Eltern, Oma und sonstige Bekannte und Verwandte geht nicht *alles *etwas an, was ich im Internet treibe - *deshalb* werde ich im Internet *nur *Plattformen nutzen, die einen anonymen Namen erlauben.


----------



## Grenada (24. Januar 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Meinen Chef, meine Eltern, Oma und sonstige Bekannte und Verwandte geht nicht *alles *etwas an, was ich im Internet treibe - *deshalb* werde ich im Internet *nur *Plattformen nutzen, die einen anonymen Namen erlauben.




Stimmt genau


----------



## Orzhov (24. Januar 2017)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Naja wieso denn ist doch im echten Leben genauso. Benimmt man sich komplett daneben im Hallenbad bekommt man ein Verbot jemals dort wieder hinzugehen, aka eine irreversable Ausgrenzung aus dieser Community. Eigentlich hängen wir an der Anonymität nur so fest weil wir es so gewohnt sind. Niemals zuvor in der Geschichte gab es soviel Anonymität. Klar sexuelle, medizinische etc. Bereiche müssen Anonym bleiben, aber bei weitem nicht alles andere.



Im Schwimmbad muss ich mich nicht mit privaten Daten registrieren um überhaupt Einlass zu erhalten und Anonymität gab es in der Vergangenheit durchaus mehr.


----------



## xaan (24. Januar 2017)

> Profitmacherei mit Hass gegen Frauen in Videospielen


Welches Spiel macht denn mit Hass gegen Frauen Profit? o.0


----------



## knarfe1000 (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ja genau, blame the victims.
> 
> Bei manchen Leuten will man manchmal einfach nur noch heulen...



Vielen Leuten geht eben die Diktatur der brüllenden Minderheiten so langsam auf den Senkel. Die Folgen sieht man aktuell in den USA, wo dieser Quatsch mit der übertriebenen PC seinen Ursprung hat.


----------



## Worrel (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Warum? Wenn ich gegen eine andere Mannschaft Fußball spiele, gehe ich doch auch das Risiko ein, dass mir einer der Gegner eine aufs Maul hat. So ist das Leben.


Und wenn ich in einer Online Community aktiv bin, kann ich das halt auch anonym tun. So ist das Leben.



> Online-Spiele sind das genaue Gegenteil davon, sie sind das Äquivalent zum Mannschaftssport in der echten Welt, also der Interaktion mit und gegen andere Menschen. Wenn ich davon Teil sein will, dann muss ich eben auch gewisse "Risiken" eingehen, ...


Muß ich eben nur, wenn der Anbieter auf Klarnamenzwang besteht. Was sich aber jenseits von FB Verknüpfungen in der Spielewelt (noch?) nicht verbreitet hat.



> Es  will mir nicht einleuchten, warum man Menschen hier durch Anonymität verschleiern muss. Nene, ich bin für radikale Offenlegung in diesem Fall, mit Vor- und Nachnamen. Die Adresse muss natürlich nicht sein, aber die verbleibt beim Anbieter bzw. Betreiber für den Fall, dass jemand meint, er müsste sich daneben benehmen...


Doofe Frage, aber warum hast du denn dann einen anonymen Namen in diesem Forum gewählt und nicht deinen richtigen angegeben ... 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es natürlich noch was anderes als im "Real Life". Die Angabe vor Vor- und Nachname sagt z.B. überhaupt nichts über das Aussehen oder die körperliche Statur eines Menschen aus.


Nun, das kommt ja ganz darauf an, wie einzigartig der eigene Name ist. Unter meinem Namen finde ich jedenfalls ausschließlich mich in Internet - und ja, auch mit Foto.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Anonymität ist aber in diesem Kontext Segen und Fluch zugleich. Man könnte sogar sagen, dass sie nur deshalb Segen ist, weil sie zuerst ein Fluch ist. Denn die Anonymität  im Zusammenhang mit *einer laschen Durchsetzung von Regeln *ermöglicht ja erst, dass Menschen so hart angegangen werden und dass Frauen teilweise massiv sexuell belästigt  werden können im Netz.


Ich hab mal den wichtigen Teil fett markiert. 

Ein PC in einer Online Landschaft hat ja nun einige Merkmale - alleine schon die Hardwarekombination HD + CPU ID + MAC Adressen der Netzwerkgeräte + MAC Adresse des Routers dürfte einen Großteil der Nutzer für längere Zeit eindeutig identifizieren.
Mit entsprechender Kreativität könnte es durchaus auch gelingen, den Kunden intern(!) durch Bank/Persodaten zu identifizieren - die *Öffentlichkeit *hingegen geht es nicht das Geringste an, wer zB hinter "Worrel" steckt.



> Eine "ideale "Lösung sähe daher nicht nur die Offenlegung der Namen vor,


Du hast schon mal in den letzten Jahren mal einen Blick auf Facebook Postings geworfen...?

Einfach mal stellvertretend ein paar Beispiele (wenn auch zu einem anderen Thema), die dort unter vollem klaren Namen gepostet werden:
https://perlen-aus-freital.tumblr.com/


----------



## GermanRocket7 (24. Januar 2017)

Top!


----------



## Bonkic (24. Januar 2017)

es ist wirklich erstaunlich, wie threads zu diesem thema immer und immer wieder (für hiesige verhältnisse) explodieren.
woran das wohl liegt...


----------



## Frullo (24. Januar 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es ist wirklich erstaunlich, wie threads zu diesem thema immer und immer wieder (für hiesige verhältnisse) explodieren.
> woran das wohl liegt...



Zu welchem Thema? Verunglimpfung von Videospielen oder Hass im Netz oder Hass gegen Frauen oder...


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Eben: eine Ausgrenzung *aus dieser Community*.


Ja genau.



> Meinen Chef, meine Eltern, Oma und sonstige Bekannte und Verwandte geht nicht *alles *etwas an, was ich im Internet treibe - *deshalb* werde ich im Internet *nur *Plattformen nutzen, die einen anonymen Namen erlauben.


Ähem, der eine Teil des Satzes passt nicht zusammen. Wenn du NUR Plattformen benutzen willst, die Anonymität erlauben, dann geht diese Personen "nicht alles" etwas an, sondern offenbar GAR NICHTS. 

Und das halte ich für ziemlich überzogen. Ich habe z.B. keine Ahnung, was du für ein Problem damit hast, dass dein Chef, deine Oma oder deine Verwandten sehen können, was du  für Onlinespiele zockst - mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie  nicht darüber informiert werden, sondern aktiv danach suchen müssten.  Dass du vielleicht nicht willst, dass andere etwas darüber erfahren, dass du im Netz gerade nach Informationen bezüglich einer schwachen Prostata (nur als Beispiel, no offense) suchst, ist absolut nachvollziehbar. Und dafür soll es ja weiterhin anonyme Räume geben. Man könnte auch z.B. auf Facebook weiterhin Dinge posten, die nur Freunde oder sogar nur ausgewählte Personen zu sehen bekommen.  Die Angabe des Klarnamens  ändert also nichts daran, dass es weiterhin Möglichkeiten gibt, sich anonym im Netz zu bewegen. Nur eben nicht mehr überall. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Und wenn ich in einer Online Community aktiv bin, kann ich das halt auch anonym tun. So ist das Leben.


Nö, das ist einfach der Status Quo. Aber es gehört auch zum Leben, dass sich die Dinge ständig ändern und weiterentwickeln, so auch das Internet und die Regeln, die dort herrschen. Anonymität ist nur deshalb da, weil Betreiber/Anbieter und der Gesetzgeber das zulassen. Einen natürlichen Anspruch auf Anonymität im Netz gibt es nicht.



> Muß ich eben nur, wenn der Anbieter auf Klarnamenzwang besteht. Was sich aber jenseits von FB Verknüpfungen in der Spielewelt (noch?) nicht verbreitet hat.


Das "muss" war hier natürlich bezogen auf die Folgen, die sich aus einem Klarnamenzwang ergeben würden.



> Doofe Frage, aber warum hast du denn dann einen anonymen Namen in diesem Forum gewählt und nicht deinen richtigen angegeben ...


Weil ich gelernt habe, dass in einem anonymen Umfeld derjenige, der sich offen darlegt, häufig im Nachteil ist. Man macht sich persönlich angreifbar, wenn man einseitig die Anonymität aufkündigt. Wenn alle gezwungen werden, die Anonymität aufzugeben, dann gibt es wieder ein faires "Playing Field".



> Nun, das kommt ja ganz darauf an, wie einzigartig der eigene Name ist. Unter meinem Namen finde ich jedenfalls ausschließlich mich in Internet - und ja, auch mit Foto.


Naja, das Foto kommt aber nicht von irgendwo. Aber sicher, eine Abkehr von der Anonymität bedeutet auch, dass  man sich nicht mehr verstecken kann. Ich persönlich finde das allerdings nicht schlimm, es ist vielmehr der "natürliche" Zustand, den wir von außerhalb des Internets kennen.



> Ich hab mal den wichtigen Teil fett markiert.
> 
> Ein PC in einer Online Landschaft hat ja nun einige Merkmale - alleine schon die Hardwarekombination HD + CPU ID + MAC Adressen der Netzwerkgeräte + MAC Adresse des Routers dürfte einen Großteil der Nutzer für längere Zeit eindeutig identifizieren.
> Mit entsprechender Kreativität könnte es durchaus auch gelingen, den Kunden intern(!) durch Bank/Persodaten zu identifizieren - die *Öffentlichkeit *hingegen geht es nicht das Geringste an, wer zB hinter "Worrel" steckt.


Wie  bereits gesagt bin ich nicht für eine völlige  Abkehr von der Anonymität im Netz. Ich bin Befürworter eines hybriden Modells. Belakor hat einen guten Vorschlag dazu gemacht. So könnten Portale z.B. zwei Bereiche anbieten, einen, in dem nur verifizierte "echte" Personen  mit Klarnamen posten dürfen, und einen, in dem man weiter anonym schreiben kann. Bei Onlinespielen hingegen halte ich Anonymität für generell kontraproduktiv.

Und mal ganz platt gesagt: wenn du nicht willst, dass die Öffentlichkeit was von dir erfährt, dann poste nichts öffentlich im Internet.  Das Internet ist per se erst mal öffentlicher Raum. Das sollte man sich immer bewusst sein. Wer vermeiden will (warum auch immer), dass die eigene Person dort auftaucht, der muss sich eben Rückzugsgebiete suchen, in denen die eigene Sichtbarkeit eingeschränkt ist. Dass für das gesamte Internet Anonymität gelten soll, halte ich aber für wenig sinnvoll, gerade weil es auch so massenhaft missbraucht wird. 



> Du hast schon mal in den letzten Jahren mal einen Blick auf Facebook Postings geworfen...?
> 
> Einfach mal stellvertretend ein paar Beispiele (wenn auch zu einem anderen Thema), die dort unter vollem klaren Namen gepostet werden:
> https://perlen-aus-freital.tumblr.com/


a) Es gibt keinerlei Garantie, dass sich hinter diesen "Klarnamen" echte Personen mit diesem Namen verbergen. Man kann sich bei Facebook prinzipiell mit jedem beliebigen Namen  registrieren, keiner prüft das nach.
b) Die Konsequenzen, die Facebook auf einzelne Beleidigungen etc. auf ihrer Plattform verhängt, gehen von lächerlich harmlos bis nicht vorhanden. So gut wie kein Nutzer muss fürchten, dass er wegen einzelner Hassposts dauerhaft und endgültig von Facebook ausgeschlossen wird.

Ich sagte ja, das mit der Abkehr von der Anonymität geht nur dann gut, wenn man gleichzeitig rigoros die Regeln durchsetzt. Und es geht auch nur dann, wenn es eine echte (sprich verifizierte) Registrierung von Personen gibt. Automatische Registrierungen, wie es heute üblich ist, wären dann übrigens nicht mehr möglich. Jede einzelne Neuanmeldung müsste manuell geprüft werden. Das würde natürlich Geld kosten, aber die Plattformen verdienen genug Geld mit ihrem Geschäftsmodell, da können sie das auch bezahlen. Und wenn das gesetzlich geregelt werden würde, hätten sie auch gar keine andere Möglichkeit.



Orzhov schrieb:


> Was du schreibst ist nicht falsch, aber hast du mal überlegt wie dystopisch das klingt?


Ich finde daran ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nichts dystopisch.



Frullo schrieb:


> Nein. Weil sie uns Schutz bietet.


Nicht nur. Sie macht uns genauso angreifbar, weil sie anderen auch diesen Schutz bietet. Komplette Anonymität macht das Internet zum rechtsfreien Raum.


----------



## Worrel (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Aber sicher, eine Abkehr von der Anonymität bedeutet auch, dass  man sich nicht mehr verstecken kann. Ich persönlich finde das allerdings nicht schlimm, es ist vielmehr der "natürliche" Zustand, den wir von außerhalb des Internets kennen.


Du vergißt /vernachlässigst dabei nur einen kleinen Punkt:

Im Real Life™ kennt dich dein Dorf/dein Stadtviertel, dein Arbeitgeber, Freunde/Bekannte, Familie und die Läden, in denen du Stammkunde bist. Je nach Beliebtheit/sozialer Kontaktfreudigkeit nur mehrere Dutzend bis Hunderte Menschen. Wenn du im Internet die Hosen runterläßt, kann jedoch *jeder auf der ganzen Welt* - alle 7 Mrd Menschen -  deinen Namen  und sämtliche Verknüpfungen rund um die Uhr sehen. 

Und den Großteil davon geht das alles überhaupt nichts an.



> a) Es gibt keinerlei Garantie, dass sich hinter diesen "Klarnamen" echte Personen mit diesem Namen verbergen. Man kann sich bei Facebook prinzipiell mit jedem beliebigen Namen  registrieren, keiner prüft das nach.
> b) Die Konsequenzen, die Facebook auf einzelne Beleidigungen etc. auf ihrer Plattform verhängt, gehen von lächerlich harmlos bis nicht vorhanden. So gut wie kein Nutzer muss fürchten, dass er wegen einzelner Hassposts dauerhaft und endgültig von Facebook ausgeschlossen wird.


Das ist ja exakt das, was ich sage: Das Problem ist nicht die Frage der Anonymisierung, sondern eine Frage der Verfolgung von Problemfällen.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2017)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Vielen Leuten geht eben die Diktatur der brüllenden Minderheiten so langsam auf den Senkel. Die Folgen sieht man aktuell in den USA, wo dieser Quatsch mit der übertriebenen PC seinen Ursprung hat.


Hierzu noch mal:

_...[FONT=&quot]But they were not talking to us, they were directing their very simple message to those WASP males who felt their rights to laugh at, abuse and generally lord it over anyone who was not like them had been ripped from them unfairly, this is the ‘common sense’ they speak of. The words ‘political correctness’ began to be used as a weapon, a term which denoted a stripping away of some perceived moral rights to speak and laugh as they wished...

[/FONT]_Resistance – An East End Girls Story. – Campaign Remain

Man kann es auch so ausdrücken: Wer immer mit dieser Mär von der ausufernden Political Correctness ankommt, der outet sich einfach als rückständiger egoistischer Idiot, der nicht kapieren will, dass seine Privilegien von einst keine wertvolle Tradition darstellen, sondern andere Menschen (insbesondere Frauen, aber auch Minderheiten, Ausländer etc) verletzen und beleidigen und in ihrer eigenen Freiheit und Entfaltung einschränken. Dass manche Männer immer noch meinen, sie müssten Frauen (und anderen Menschen)  vorschreiben, was sie zu und wie sie zu leben hätten, und gleichzeitig auf ihr Recht beharren, sich so zu verhalten, wie immer sie wollen, auch wenn es auf Kosten anderer geht, zeugt nur von deren schlechtem Charakter und nicht etwa von deren Wertschätzung von Demokratie und freiem Meinungsaustausch. Wenn es diesen Männer- und Menschentyp nicht mehr geben würde, müssten Minderheiten übrigens auch nicht so laut für ihre Rechte und Freiheiten eintreten. Aber solange es eben Arschlöcher gibt, die meinen, sie hätten einen natürlichen Anspruch darauf, sich über andere zu erheben, wann immer es ihnen beliebt, solange müssen diejenigen, die davon negativ betroffen sind, eben auch brüllen. Wenn dich das nervt, dann solltest du dich mal fragen, warum dem so ist. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass du irgendwann einsiehst, dass das Leben nicht  weniger lebenswert ist, wenn man auf andere und insbesondere Minderheiten Rücksicht nimmt und sich vor allem selbst mehr zurück nimmt...


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Du vergißt /vernachlässigst dabei nur einen kleinen Punkt:
> 
> Im Real Life™ kennt dich dein Dorf/dein Stadtviertel, dein Arbeitgeber, Freunde/Bekannte, Familie und die Läden, in denen du Stammkunde bist. Je nach Beliebtheit/sozialer Kontaktfreudigkeit nur mehrere Dutzend bis Hunderte Menschen. Wenn du im Internet die Hosen runterläßt, kann jedoch *jeder auf der ganzen Welt* - alle 7 Mrd Menschen -  deinen Namen  und sämtliche Verknüpfungen rund um die Uhr sehen.
> 
> Und den Großteil davon geht das alles überhaupt nichts an.


Nene, so einfach ist es dann doch nicht. Definiere doch bitte erst mal, was du mit "die Hosen runterlassen" genau meinst.

Wie gesagt, es gibt jetzt schon Möglichkeiten, die eigene Sichtbarkeit einzuschränken, z.B. die Möglichkeit bei Facebook, eigene Posts nur Freunden oder ausgewählten Personen zugänglich zu machen.

Und davon abgesehen verkennst du nach wie vor, dass ich für einen hybriden Modus bin. Wenn du irgendwelche radikalen Thesen vertreten willst, für die du dich derart schämst, dass du nicht willst, dass man dich ihnen zuordnen kann, dann kannst du das in dem Fall im anonymen Teil tun.  Ich habe nie behauptet, dass jeder Raum in Netz komplett öffentlich sein soll und muss. Es sollte diese Bereiche aber geben für alle diejenigen Leute, die sich real unterhalten wollen und real interagieren wollen.

Vielleicht kannst du mir aber an der Stelle auch noch mal erklären, was jetzt z.B. so schlimm daran sein soll, wenn man sich in Onlinespielen nur mit Klarnamen registrieren kann.

Übrigens bezweifle ich stark, dass es deutlich mehr Personen im Netz als im "realen" Leben interessiert, was der Worrel so im Netz postet. Es können vielleicht wirklich 7 Mrd. Menschen theoretisch sehen, was du so postest: aber interessieren tut es trotzdem so gut wie niemanden. 



> Das ist ja exakt das, was ich sage: Das Problem ist nicht die Frage der Anonymisierung, sondern eine Frage der Verfolgung von Problemfällen.


Ohne Verifizierung von Personen ist die Verfolgung nahezu unmöglich, wenn sich der Täter nicht ganz dämlich anstellt. DAS ist das Problem. Anonymität ist vor allem auch Täterschutz.


----------



## Frullo (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nicht nur. Sie macht uns genauso angreifbar, weil sie anderen auch diesen Schutz bietet. Komplette Anonymität macht das Internet zum rechtsfreien Raum.



Für mich überwiegen nun mal die Vorteile gegenüber den Nachteilen. Und die komplette Anonymität ist eben auch nicht gegeben, weil - wie schon Worrel schrieb - jeder Spuren im Netz hinterlässt. Da muss man es nicht noch einfacher machen.


----------



## xaan (24. Januar 2017)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Vielen Leuten geht eben die Diktatur der brüllenden Minderheiten so langsam auf den Senkel. Die Folgen sieht man aktuell in den USA, wo dieser Quatsch mit der übertriebenen PC seinen Ursprung hat.


Nur mal so zum Verständnis: wie  genau soll eine Minderheit denn für ihre Rechte kämpfen? Eine politische Mehrheit haben sie ja nicht. Das bedingt die Definition von Minderheit. Laut sein und Aufmerksamkeit für ihre Sache erzeugen ist wortwörtlich das EINZIGE was sie tun können. Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass ihre Anliegen immer gerechtfertigt sind - aber eben auch nicht das Gegenteil, wie du es hier darstellst, indem du es als "Diktatur" bezeichnest.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Für mich überwiegen nun mal die Vorteile gegenüber den Nachteilen. Und die komplette Anonymität ist eben auch nicht gegeben, weil - wie schon Worrel schrieb - jeder Spuren im Netz hinterlässt. Da muss man es nicht noch einfacher machen.


Wer will, der kann sich komplett anonym im Netz bewegen.

Was du jetzt genau für gravierende Vorteile  für dich persönlich durch die allgegenwärtige Anonymität siehst, will ich lieber erst gar nicht wissen.


----------



## Worrel (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nene, so einfach ist es dann doch nicht. Definiere doch bitte erst mal, was du mit "die Hosen runterlassen" genau meinst.


Sobald man Daten im Netz hinterläßt, die auf die reale Person zurückzuführen sind. Dazu muß man ja nur mal zB in einer Band gespielt haben, die dann in irgendeinem Artikel in ihre Mitglieder aufgeschlüsselt wird. Oder irgendeine Dienstleistung geliefert haben (zB Webseitenerstellung), die in der Nennung einer realen Kontaktadresse mündet. 



> Wenn du irgendwelche radikalen Thesen vertreten willst, für die du dich derart schämst,


Die Frage ist nicht, ob ich mich dafür schäme, sondern ob diese Information mir keinen Schaden zufügt (mal von der Frage der abgesehen):

Wenn ein potentieller Arbeitgeber zB sieht, daß ich ein MMO spiele und mich daher aus reiner Klischee Haltung für unzuverlässig hält, ist das ja nicht mein Fehler. Oder auch, wenn jemand "AfD kompatibel" im Netz unterwegs ist. Dennoch entsteht demjenigen dadurch möglicherweise ein Schaden (= Nichteinstellung), weil jemand Informationen erhalten hat, die ihn überhaupt nichts angehen.



> Vielleicht kannst du mir aber an der Stelle auch noch mal erklären, was jetzt z.B. so schlimm daran sein soll, wenn man sich in Onlinespielen nur mit Klarnamen registrieren kann.


Siehe Beispiel oben.


----------



## Frullo (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wer will, der kann sich komplett anonym im Netz bewegen.
> 
> Was du jetzt genau für gravierende Vorteile  für dich persönlich durch die allgegenwärtige Anonymität siehst, will ich lieber erst gar nicht wissen.



Das schöne ist, dass Du sie gar nicht wissen kannst - der Anonymität sei dank! Wäre ich gläsern, könntest Du entsprechende Nachforschungen anstellen...

Dein "Hybrid"-Vorschlag gibt es übrigens unlängst. Du kannst Dich ohne weiteres bei Diensten anmelden, die einen Klarnamen verlangen - nur scheinen diese in der Minderzahl und längst nicht so populär wie ihre anonymisierenden Gegenstücke zu sein. Woran das wohl liegen mag... Daher: Hybrid ist dann Sissiphus-Arbeit, weil die Mehrheit dann einfach umzieht und Ashley Judd plötzlich ganz alleine mit einigen Gleichgesinnten bei Twitter übrig bleibt...


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sobald man Daten im Netz hinterläßt, die auf die reale Person zurückzuführen sind. Dazu muß man ja nur mal zB in einer Band gespielt haben, die dann in irgendeinem Artikel in ihre Mitglieder aufgeschlüsselt wird. Oder irgendeine Dienstleistung geliefert haben (zB Webseitenerstellung), die in der Nennung einer realen Kontaktadresse mündet.


Du wirst da mehrere Dinge durcheinander. Wenn du dich für ein Onlinespiel verifizieren musst und dann in der Community mit Klarnamen gespeichert bist, dann kann man darüber maximal herausfinden, dass du generell dieses Spiel zockst. Man weiß dann von außen allerdings weder, wie lange und häufig zu dieses Spiel zockst und man weiß auch nicht, was du sonst so treibst. Es geht dabei vor allem darum, dass der Anbieter dich einwandfrei identifizieren kann und dich sanktionieren kann, wenn du dich daneben benimmst. Es geht keinesfalls darum, deine Identität im Internet völlig offen zu legen. Deshalb geht dein "die Hosen runterlassen" auch eigentlich völlig am Thema vorbei. 



> Die Frage ist nicht, ob ich mich dafür schäme, sondern ob diese Information mir keinen Schaden zufügt (mal von der Frage der abgesehen):


Na, dann gib die Informationen halt nicht preis! It's just that simple.



> Wenn ein potentieller Arbeitgeber zB sieht, daß ich ein MMO spiele und mich daher aus reiner Klischee Haltung für unzuverlässig hält, ist das ja nicht mein Fehler.


Dasselbe kann dir auch passieren, wenn du angibst, dass du Fußball spielst. Es gibt halt keine endgültigen Sicherheiten im Leben. Aber wenn dich dein Arbeitgeber nur deshalb  nicht einstellt, weil er ein Profil von dir in einer MMO-Community gefunden hat, dann ist es vielleicht auch besser, dort nicht zu arbeiten... 



> Oder auch, wenn jemand "AfD kompatibel" im Netz unterwegs ist.


Also die meisten sind da eh stolz drauf. 



> Dennoch entsteht demjenigen dadurch möglicherweise ein Schaden (= Nichteinstellung), weil jemand Informationen erhalten hat, die ihn überhaupt nichts angehen.


Das ist relativ. Dein Arbeitgeber will wissen, was du so für ein Typ bist. Natürlich geht es ihn eigentlich etwas an, ob du ein rechter Hetzer bist oder ob du nächtelang MMOs zockst. Dass es heutzutage so einfach ist, diese Informationen über das, was wir im Netz alles so tun, so einfach zu verschleiern, ist wie gesagt kein natürliches Anrecht, sondern einfach eine Entwicklung, in der die Gesellschaft der Technik hinterherhinkt. Aber das, was ich vorschlage, würde daran überhaupt gar nichts Wesentliches ändern. Man könnte es sogar mit relativ einfachen Maßnahmen verhindern, dass sich überhaupt etwas ändert, wenn man z.B. unterbindet, dass nicht registrierte und verifizierte Personen Profile innerhalb einer Community durchsuchen können. Für das MMO würde das bedeuten: Solange dein potenzieller Chef nicht selbst dort verifiziert ist, hat er überhaupt keine Möglichkeit, durch eine einfache Onlinesuche herauszufinden, ob du dort angemeldet bist. Es gibt schon durchaus Mittel und Wege, den umfassenden Täterschutz aufzuheben, ohne gleich alle persönlichen Daten für die gesamte Öffentlichkeit offen zu legen.


----------



## xaan (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du mir aber an der Stelle auch noch mal erklären, was jetzt z.B. so schlimm daran sein soll, wenn man sich in Onlinespielen nur mit Klarnamen registrieren kann.




Das hier wäre ein gutes Beispiel warum das schlecht ist: klick 
Klarnamen öffenen Tür und Tor für Stalking, Mobbing, SWATing und andere Widerlichkeiten.
Die falsche Person im PvP umgehauen? Sodass der im Chat richtig abgeht? Zeter und Mordio schreit? Da wär's mir ehrlich gesagt unwohl, wenn der meine reale Identität kennt.


Und welcher Gewinn steht dem gegenüber? Was bringt uns der Klarnamenzwang? Wiegt der Gewinn den Verlust eventuell auf?
Stellt sich raus: es bringt nichts. Die Hasskommentare bleiben: klick


----------



## Grolt (24. Januar 2017)

?????

Welcher Hass gegen Frauen in Videospielen ?

?????


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Dein "Hybrid"-Vorschlag gibt es übrigens unlängst. Du kannst Dich ohne weiteres bei Diensten anmelden, die einen Klarnamen verlangen - nur scheinen diese in der Minderzahl und längst nicht so populär wie ihre anonymisierenden Gegenstücke zu sein. Woran das wohl liegen mag... Daher: Hybrid ist dann Sissiphus-Arbeit, weil die Mehrheit dann einfach umzieht und Ashley Judd plötzlich ganz alleine mit einigen Gleichgesinnten bei Twitter übrig bleibt...


Welche Dienste sollen das sein? Ich kenne keinen einzigen Dienst oder Service, die Personen wirklich verifizieren - von öffentlichen Einrichtungen (e-Brief, Persofunktionen etc) mal abgesehen.



> Hybrid ist dann Sissiphus-Arbeit, weil die Mehrheit dann einfach umzieht und Ashley Judd plötzlich ganz alleine mit einigen Gleichgesinnten bei Twitter übrig bleibt...



Glaube ich nicht. Die Leute sind in den sozialen Medien for allem dort, wo die Stars und Sternchen, die Sportler, Politiker und sonstigen Persönlichkeiten des öffentlichen Lebens sind, wo es die besten Funktionen gibt und wo ihre ganzen Freunde und Bekannten sind. Und auf Facebook sind z.B. schon heute die überwiegende Mehrheit von Leuten unter ihrem Klarnamen angemeldet. Es scheint also nicht unbedingt ein Problem zu sein, auf Anonymität zu verzichten. Und auf die unbestimmte Anzahl von anonymen Trollen und Bullies kann man sowieso verzichten.

Aber prinzipiell halte ich auch nichts verwerfliches daran, wenn sich die Menge dann aufteilt in anonyme und nicht-anonyme Bereiche. Dann kann jeder dort schreiben, wo er will. Das bedeutet mehr Freiheit für alle.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2017)

xaan schrieb:


> Klarnamen öffenen Tür und Tor für Stalking, Mobbing, SWATing und andere Widerlichkeiten.
> Die falsche Person im PvP umgehauen? Sodass der im Chat richtig abgeht? Zeter und Mordio schreit? Da wär's mir ehrlich gesagt unwohl, wenn der meine reale Identität kennt.


Auch dazu habe ich schon was geschrieben. Zum einen sind das mit SWATing usw. absolute Einzelfälle, die auch entsprechend drakonisch bestraft werden , und zum anderen ist das nichts anderes als das, was einem auch im echten Leben begegnen kann. Einen anderen Spieler im PvP umzuhauen bedeutet eigentlich nichts anderes, als einen Gegenspieler beim Fußball umzuholzen. Der einzige Unterschied ist aber der, dass der Mitspieler beim Fußball vielleicht in der Nachbarschaft wohnt, der Mitspieler im Onlinegame aber vielleicht am anderen Ende der Welt. Es ist also eher sogar "sicherer", wenn man online zockt. Abgesehen davon, gehen die meisten Leute in Chats auch nur deshalb so "ab", WEIL sie anonym sind und weil sie keinerlei Konsequenzen zu befürchten haben. Es ist dieses Mindset, das überhaupt erst dazu geführt hat, dass Onlinecommunities, und insbesondere diverse Onlinespiele, so einen schlechten Ruf haben, was den Umgang miteinander angeht. Daran sind nicht die Spiele schuld, sondern die Anonymität der Nutzer in Verbindung mit dem Wissen, dass es keinerlei ernsthafte Konsequenzen für schlechtes Benehmen gibt.

Und ich sage es an der Stelle gerne noch mal: Wer wirklich Angst hat, dass ihn jemand im echten Leben umhauen könnte, weil er ihn im PvP in irgendeinem Spiel geschlagen hat, der kann imo kaum noch unter Leute gehen. Mit dem Mindset müsste ich ja Angst haben, wenn ich irgendeinem Fremden auf der Straße länger als eine Sekunde in die Augen sehe....



> Und welcher Gewinn steht dem gegenüber? Was bringt uns der Klarnamenzwang? Wiegt der Gewinn den Verlust eventuell auf?


Imo ja. Warum dem so ist, habe ich doch schon hinlänglich beschrieben. Der Klarnamenzwang ist aber gar nicht zentral für das, was ich mir wünsche. Zentral ist die manuelle und eindeutige Verifizierung von Usern und die kategorische Unterbindung von Fehlverhalten mit entsprechenden schwerwiegenden Konsequenzen. Prinzipiell wäre es dann sogar möglich  auf Klarnamen zu verzichten, wobei ich schon der Meinung bin, dass Klarnamen noch mal eine andere mentale Barriere für Fehlverhalten darstellen.



> Stellt sich raus: es bringt nichts. Die Hasskommentare bleiben: klick


Ich habe doch jetzt schon oft genug gesagt, dass Klarnamen alleine nichts bringen, solange sie a) nicht verfiziert sind und b) Verstöße nicht konsequent verfolgt werden.


----------



## Worrel (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dein Arbeitgeber will wissen, was du so für ein Typ bist. Natürlich geht es ihn eigentlich etwas an, ob du ein rechter Hetzer bist oder ob du nächtelang MMOs zockst.


Nein, das geht ihn einen Scheiß an, solange es nicht meine Arbeitsleistung beeinflußt.


----------



## Frullo (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Welche Dienste sollen das sein? Ich kenne keinen einzigen Dienst oder Service, die Personen wirklich verifizieren - von öffentlichen Einrichtungen (e-Brief, Persofunktionen etc) mal abgesehen.



Du hast recht, ich dachte Disqus sei ein entsprechender Dienst, habe mich aber geirrt. Was dann aber zur Frage führt, warum die (freie) Wirtschaft keinen solchen Dienst offeriert... vielleicht weil keine (echte) Nachfrage besteht? Anders sieht das augenscheinlich im freiheitlichen China aus: China to Enforce Real-Name Registration for Internet Users - WSJ




Scholdarr schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Die Leute sind in den sozialen Medien for allem dort, wo die Stars und Sternchen, die Sportler, Politiker und sonstigen Persönlichkeiten des öffentlichen Lebens sind, wo es die besten Funktionen gibt und wo ihre ganzen Freunde und Bekannten sind.



Also ich sehe z.B. dieses Forum durch und durch als soziales Medium, wo ich mich mit Gleichgesinnten austauschen kann... Stars und Sternchen? Sorry, aber dafür postet mir Petra Fröhlich (damals, als Zockerweibchen der ersten Stunde noch Maueröder) einfach zu wenig im Forum 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und auf Facebook sind z.B. schon heute die überwiegende Mehrheit von Leuten unter ihrem Klarnamen angemeldet. Es scheint also nicht unbedingt ein Problem zu sein, auf Anonymität zu verzichten. Und auf die unbestimmte Anzahl von anonymen Trollen und Bullies kann man sowieso verzichten.
> 
> Aber prinzipiell halte ich auch nichts verwerfliches daran, wenn sich die Menge dann aufteilt in anonyme und nicht-anonyme Bereiche. Dann kann jeder dort schreiben, wo er will. Das bedeutet mehr Freiheit für alle.



Bitte, da Du denkst, Du hättest DIE Geschäftsidee (soziale Plattform mit Klarnamenpflicht auf der Verstösse gegen Anstand geahndet werden) welche ein grundlegendes allgemeines Bedürfnis deckt, setz sie um. Wenn es wirklich so ist wie Du sagst, dann wirst Du scharenweise Kundschaft anlocken.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein, das geht ihn einen Scheiß an, solange es nicht meine Arbeitsleistung beeinflußt.


Und woher soll dein Arbeitgeber das wissen, bevor er dich einstellt? Aber egal, das führt uns hier vom Thema weg, zumal ich schon Lösungen vorstellt habe, die dieses Problem erst gar nicht entstehen ließen.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Du hast recht, ich dachte Disqus sei ein entsprechender Dienst, habe mich aber geirrt. Was dann aber zur Frage führt, warum die (freie) Wirtschaft keinen solchen Dienst offeriert... vielleicht weil keine (echte) Nachfrage besteht?


Quatsch. Die freie Wirtschaft macht das nicht, weil es deutlich mehr kosten würde.



> Anders sieht das augenscheinlich im freiheitlichen China aus: China to Enforce Real-Name Registration for Internet Users - WSJ


Das ist etwas völlig anderes als das, was ich vorgeschlagen habe.



> Also ich sehe z.B. dieses Forum durch und durch als soziales Medium, wo ich mich mit Gleichgesinnten austauschen kann... Stars und Sternchen? Sorry, aber dafür postet mir Petra Fröhlich (damals, als Zockerweibchen der ersten Stunde noch Maueröder) einfach zu wenig im Forum


Genau, deshalb ist das Forum der PCG auch das größte soziale Netzwerk in Deutschland...

Was das jetzt alles mit dem Thema zu tun haben soll, will mir nicht ganz einleuchten.  Derailing at its best/worst.



> Bitte, da Du denkst, Du hättest DIE Geschäftsidee (soziale Plattform mit Klarnamenpflicht auf der Verstösse gegen Anstand geahndet werden) welche ein grundlegendes allgemeines Bedürfnis deckt, setz sie um. Wenn es wirklich so ist wie Du sagst, dann wirst Du scharenweise Kundschaft anlocken.


Du weißt natürlich selbst, dass das zum einen Quatsch ist und zum anderen nur darauf abzielt, die Diskussion abzuwürgen. Übrigens habe ich nirgendwo behauptet, dass das eine besonders gute Geschäftsidee wäre.  Es geht nicht darum, damit möglichst viel Geld zu verdienen. Aber auf der Grundlage hier macht das auch wenig Sinn, das weiter zu diskutieren.


----------



## xaan (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Auch dazu habe ich schon was geschrieben. Zum einen sind das mit SWATing usw. absolute Einzelfälle,


Und wenn es noch so selten vorkommt, gibt es keinen Grund sich dem Auszusetzen ohne dass es einen erwiesenen(!) Gewinn gibt. Zumal SWATing ja nun der Extremfall ist, aber Mobbing und Stalking gibt es da ja auch noch.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> und zum anderen ist das nichts anderes als das, was einem auch im echten Leben begegnen kann.


Das ist imo gleich auf zwei verschiedene Arten kein Argument. Zum einen ist allein schon die schiere Anzahl von Personen die man täglich offline trifft sehr viel geringer. Zudem der Bekanntheitsgrad höher. Und obendrein lässt man ja die Türe nicht unabgeschlossen, nur weil sie theoretisch jemand aufbrechen könnte. Will sagen: nur weil es die Möglichkeit gibt dass etwas passiert muss man nicht noch das Risiko erhöhen indem man auf Vorsichtsmaßnahmen verzichtet.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Der Klarnamenzwang ist aber gar nicht zentral für das, was ich mir wünsche. Zentral ist die manuelle und eindeutige Verifizierung von Usern und die kategorische Unterbindung von Fehlverhalten mit entsprechenden schwerwiegenden Konsequenzen.



Mit anderen Worten: überwachung wie wir sie aktuell offline zum Glück noch nicht haben, mit dem ganz bewussten Ziel eine "Schere im Kopf" zu erzeugen. Konformes handeln zu erzwingen durch die konstante Androhung von Strafe. Warum das schlecht ist, wird hier schön erklärt: https://youtu.be/iHlzsURb0WI?t=2m14s


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2017)

Klarnamenzwang im Internet zu fordern ist so, als müsste jeder im realen Leben mit einem Schild umherlaufen auf dem sein Name steht. Selbst im realen Leben weiß der Großteil der Menschen nicht, wie du wirklich heißt. Würde man das aber überall im Internet fordern, könnte das (aus logischer Sicht) quasi jeder Mensch im Internet sehen.

Und Anonymität ist ja nicht nur was Schlechtes, sondern auch ein Schutz. Stellt euch doch mal vor, jeder würde mit Klarnamen überall surfen. Das wäre ein Fest für Schikanierer, die bräuchten dann nur googeln und hätten sehr schnell Telefonnummer und Adresse raus und könnten der Person dann auch mal schön einen Besuch abstatten. Dann hätten die, die gemobbt werden, ja keine Ruhe mehr und es würde sogar noch mehr ins RL abdriften. 
Außerdem braucht man da nur Richtung Facebook gucken. Da sind die meisten mit ihrem echten Namen unterwegs und trotzdem wird nirgendwo mehr getrollt als dort.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2017)

xaan schrieb:


> Und wenn es noch so selten vorkommt, gibt es keinen Grund sich dem Auszusetzen ohne dass es einen erwiesenen Gewinn gibt. Zumal SWATing ja nun der Extremfall ist, aber Mobbing und Stalking gibt es da ja auch noch.


Stimmt. Aber die gibt es dank Anonymität ja auch gar nicht online. Oder, warte mal, worüber reden wir hier nicht gleich noch mal?  



> Das ist imo gleich auf zwei verschiedene Arten kein Argument. Zum einen ist allein schon die schiere Anzahl von Personen die man täglich offline trifft sehr viel geringer.


Wenn die Anzahl der Leute, die du täglich online im PvP wegballerst deutlich höher ist als die Anzahl an Leuten, die du im echten Leben triffst, dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle eher mal Gedanken über die eigene Lebensgestaltung machen (no offense). 



> Zudem der Bekanntheitsgrad höher.


Welcher Bekanntheitsgrad soll höher sein? Deiner im Netz? Das bezweifle ich ehrlich gesagt, solange du nicht vielleicht davon lebst (z.B. als Youtuber oder Online-Journalist).

 Und obendrein lässt man ja die Türe nicht unabgeschlossen, nur weil sie theoretisch jemand aufbrechen könnte. Will sagen: nur weil es die Möglichkeit gibt dass etwas passiert muss man nicht noch das Risiko erhöhen indem man auf Vorsichtsmaßnahmen verzichtet.[/Quote]Das kann man genau so auch auf die Opfer von Cybermobbing anwenden. Denn durch die Anonymität erhöht man das Risiko, dass das passiert, weil die Täter geschützt sind bzw. sich sehr, sehr gut schützen können.



> Mit anderen Worten: überwachung wie wir sie aktuell offline zum Glück noch nicht haben, mit dem ganz bewussten Ziel eine "Schere im Kopf" zu erzeugen. Konformes handeln zu erzwingen durch die konstante Androhung von Strafe. Warum das schlecht ist, wird hier schön erklärt: https://youtu.be/iHlzsURb0WI?t=2m13s


Ähem, du wirfst hier ein paar Dinge wild durcheinander. Zum einen geht es mir keineswegs um die allgegenwärtige Offenlegung der eigenen Identität, schon gar nicht in Bezug auf staatliche Stellen. Mir geht es um die lokale(!) Verifizierung von Menschen für bestimmte Onlinedienst, damit Fehlverhalten  verfolgt und möglichst vorab unterbunden werden kann.  Das ist nichts anderes als das, was wir vom "echten" Leben her kennen, das nennt sich Recht und Gesetz, und das ist Grundlage unserer Gesellschaft und hat mit "Schere im Kopf" nichts zu tun. Aber ja, es geht in der Tat darum, ein Regelwerk zu erzwingen, aber damit ist keine politische Gleichschaltung oder so gemeint, sondern einfach nur die Einhaltung von grundsätzlichen Regeln des Anstandes und des gegenseitigen Respekts. Einem Menschen, der selbst ein wenig Anstand hat und einen guten Charakter vorweisen kann, muss man auch gar nicht erklären, warum persönliche Beleidigungen, Cybermobbing  und sexuelle Belästigung im Netz keine schöne Sache ist und nicht vorkommen sollte. Fakt ist aber, dass es offenbar genug Leute gibt, denen die Gefühle anderer Menschen egal sind und die ohne die Androhung von Konsequenzen nicht in der Lage sind, diesen grundsätzlichen Anstand zu wahren und jedem anderen User  Respekt entgegen zu bringen, auch wenn man mal radikal anderer Meinung ist. Mit "Polizeistaat" hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun, diese Regeln hat auch heute schon jedes Forum und jede Community, auch die PCG. Diese Regeln können nur einfach kaum konsequent durchgesetzt  werden, weil sich Täter sehr einfach verschleiern können und weil Täter heute ohne großen Aufwand kaum identifiziert werden können, wenn sie sich clever anstellen.

Also ich sage es hier noch mal ganz eindeutig: Es geht mir nicht darum, dass Internet komplett transparent zu machen und alle zentral zu überwachen, ganz im Gegenteil. Es geht mir darum, dass lokale Räume geschaffen werden, in denen Menschen ohne Angst vor Cybermobbing, sexueller Belästigung und generell ständigen Beleidigungen etc. miteinander interagieren können. Da das im aktuellen Modus scheinbar nicht möglich ist, müssen wir Menschen im Netz in diesen Räumen wieder verantwortlich machen für ihr Handeln und für ihr Auftreten, so wie wir das auch in einer Diskussionsrunde im realen Leben machen würden. Wer da andere beleidigt oder belästigt, fliegt auch raus. Das heißt aber natürlich nicht, dass Menschen auch dann sanktioniert werden, wenn sie inhaltliche Dinge sagen, die externen Kräften nicht passen. Das ist eine ganz andere Dimension, die weit über das hinausgeht, was ich fordere und was von mir auch keinesfalls gewünscht wird. Mir geht es darum, wie kommuniziert wird und nicht was kommuniziert wird (Art und Weise != Inhalt). Ich bin auch absolut der Meinung, dass der Staat keinerlei Zugriff auf die Daten der Betreiber haben sollte bzw. nur dann auf einzelne Fälle zugreifen darf, wenn laut Ansicht der Betreiber eine Straftat vorliegt, die über das hinausgeht, was man unbürokratisch sanktionieren kann (etwa Stalking, Volksverhetzung etc).

Und ich kann mich nur auch immer wieder wiederholen, dass ich es für absolut sinnvoll halte, weiterhin anonyme Räume im Internet zu erhalten.  Es ist gut und richtig, dass es die gibt. Aber es sollte eben auch Räume geben, in denen niemand unter dem Schutz der Anonymität andere belästigen kann.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Klarnamenzwang im Internet zu fordern ist so, als müsste jeder im realen Leben mit einem Schild umherlaufen auf dem sein Name steht.


Bitte lies dich doch erst mal in die Diskussion und die einzelnen Standpunkt ein, bevor du irgendwas rausposaunst, was völlig an der Diskussion vorbei geht. Keiner hier hat einen umfassenden Klarnamenzwang im Internet gefordert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Anonymität ist aber in diesem Kontext Segen und Fluch zugleich. Man könnte sogar sagen, dass sie nur deshalb Segen ist, weil sie zuerst ein Fluch ist. Denn die Anonymität  im Zusammenhang mit einer laschen Durchsetzung von Regeln ermöglicht ja erst, dass Menschen so hart angegangen werden und dass Frauen teilweise massiv sexuell belästigt  werden können im Netz. Eine "ideale "Lösung sähe daher nicht nur die Offenlegung der Namen vor, sondern auch die rigorose und konsequente Durchsetzung von (Benimm-)Regel. Bei Online-Spielen (aber auch z.B. bei Social Media Plattformen) könnte das unter anderem heißen, dass eine Person, die eine andere Person massiv persönlich beleidigt oder gar sexuell belästigt permanent gebannt wird - und in extremen Fällen sogar eine polizeiliche Anzeige folgt. Das ist unter dem heutigen Paradigma der absoluten Anonymität und der relativen Willkürlichkeit im Netz natürlich kein großes Problem, weil zum einen die Nutzer meist nicht eindeutig identifiziert werden können (gerade die Täter sind meist sehr geschickt darin, die eigene Identität maximal zu verschleiern) und man sich relativ einfach neu registrieren kann, vielleicht unter Zuhilfenahme eines Proxy, falls die eigene IP geblock ist (was jetzt schon viel zu selten der Fall ist). Ist die Identität des "Täters" dem Betreiber des Spiels bzw. der Seite aber eindeutig bekannt (etwa weil man bei der Registrierung seinen Namen, seine Adresse und sogar seine Personalausweisnummer angeben muss), dann gibt es keine zweite, dritte, vierte Chance mehr. Wer sich dann schlecht benimmt, der hat  verschissen -  und zwar für immer. Ich denke schon, dass ein derartiges Regelwerk den Umgang der Menschen im Netz radikal verändern würde, zumindest auf den Plattformen, auf denen es solche Regelungen gibt. Man wird es sich dann schon wirklich zwei Mal überlegen, ob man eine andere Person persönlich beleidigt oder sogar sexuell belästigt, wenn einem dafür der lebenslange Austritt aus der Community droht - und zwar nicht nur vielleicht, sondern sogar mit  an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit. In einem solchen neuen "geregelten" Online-Paradigma brauchen Frauen (oder generell Menschen, die sich unsicher und bedrängt fühlen) dann nicht mehr den Schutz der Anonymität.


Ich möchte dir nicht grundsätzlich widersprechen. Was du da sagst, ist erstmal völlig richtig. 

Aber eine komplette Abschaffung der Anonymität kann auch sehr gefährlich werden. Stichwort: Datenschutz. Eine Onlineplattform kann gehackt werden und mit den Daten kann man anschließend anstellen, was immer man möchte. Dabei ist es völlig unabhängig, ob es nun Facebook, das battle.net., PCGames.de oder what ever ist. Dadurch werden ja nicht nur die Idioten gefährdet, sondern auch die, die sich zu benehmen wissen. Und das darf ja nun nicht sein. Und dass sowas katastrophal enden kann, ist dir hoffentlich klar. Den Rest darfst du dir gern selbst ausmalen. 

Eine gewisse Anonymität halte ich daher schon für absolut korrekt.


----------



## Frullo (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Quatsch. Die freie Wirtschaft macht das nicht, weil es deutlich mehr kosten würde.



Wenn aber ein Bedürfnis da ist, wird der Kunde das zahlen.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das ist etwas völlig anderes als das, was ich vorgeschlagen habe.



Mir ging es lediglich darum aufzuzeigen, wer eigentlich sonst noch an Realname im Netz interessiert ist.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Genau, deshalb ist das Forum der PCG auch das größte soziale Netzwerk in Deutschland...



Was hat die Grösse damit zu tun? Ist es nun ein soziales Netzwerk oder nicht? Ich denke, wir sind uns beide darüber einig, dass es eines ist, wenn auch nicht das grösste. Und die von Dir geschilderten Missetaten sind just in diesem Thread sichtbar. Also: Realname im PC Games Forum, ja oder nein? Oder getrennte Bereiche?




Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was das jetzt alles mit dem Thema zu tun haben soll, will mir nicht ganz einleuchten.  Derailing at its best/worst.



Naja, wenn Du Dich zum Thread-Moderator erklärst und die Boundaries des Themas bestimmst, ja dann...



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du weißt natürlich selbst, dass das zum einen Quatsch ist und zum anderen nur darauf abzielt, die Diskussion abzuwürgen. Übrigens habe ich nirgendwo behauptet, dass das eine besonders gute Geschäftsidee wäre.  Es geht nicht darum, damit möglichst viel Geld zu verdienen. Aber auf der Grundlage hier macht das auch wenig Sinn, das weiter zu diskutieren.



Abwürgen, ha! Neinneinnein, werter Scholdarr, das tust jetzt Du gerade. Ich ziele darauf ab aufzuzeigen, dass Deine Realnamen-Idee auch irgendwie finanziert werden muss. Denn wenn es nicht über die freie Marktwirtschaft geht, dann muss es von staatlicher Seite her kommen. Nur: Von welchem Staat? Ich bin aus der Schweiz, kann ich dann in Deutschland nicht mehr mitdiskutieren? Und was ist, wenn ich mich an englischsprachigen Diskussionen beteilige? Was ist dann? Wem möchtest Du also Dein policing aufbürden? Bitte, lass uns bei Deinen Vorschlägen einfach mal etwas konkreter werden...


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> ]Aber eine komplette Abschaffung der Anonymität kann auch sehr gefährlich werden.


Korrekt. Das möchte ich ja auch gar nicht. 



> Stichwort: Datenschutz. Eine Onlineplattform kann gehackt werden und mit den Daten kann man anschließend anstellen, was immer man möchte. Dabei ist es völlig unabhängig, ob es nun Facebook, das battle.net., PCGames.de oder what ever ist. Dadurch werden ja nicht nur die Idioten gefährdet, sondern auch die, die sich zu benehmen wissen. Und das darf ja nun nicht sein. Und dass sowas katastrophal enden kann, ist dir hoffentlich klar. Den Rest darfst du dir gern selbst ausmalen.


Naja, aber das ist ja kein neues Problem. Wenn du heute online einkaufst, musst du schließlich auch Name und Adresse angeben. Und die Datenbanken von Amazon usw. können auch jederzeit theoretisch geknackt werden. Bei Abo-Onlinespielen gibt es ja praktisch bereits eine Verifizierungspflicht, weil man ja als Kunde regelmäßig zahlt uns sich dafür in irgendeiner Weise ausweisen muss. Von da ist es eigentlich nur ein kleiner Schritt von einer Abkehr von automatischen Registrierungen hin zu manuellen und zu einer Überwachung von Kommunikation durch den Betreiber (wohlgemerkt: nicht den Staat!). Es würde natürlich deutlich mehr Geld und Aufwand für die Betreiber bedeuten, weshalb ich auch nicht denke, dass es derartige "sichere" Räume im Netz jemals in größerem Maßstab geben wird, solange es keine verbindlichen Regeln dazu gibt. 



> Eine gewisse Anonymität halte ich daher schon für absolut korrekt.


Ich auch. Wie gesagt, ich halte einen hybriden Modus für sinnvoll, mit "öffentlichen" Räumen und mit "privaten" Räumen. Und wie ich bereits angemerkt habe, gibt  es auch durchaus Möglichkeiten, öffentliche Räume derart einzurichten, dass daraus kein externer Nachteil für den User erwächst. Klar, das Risiko, dass  Datenbanken geknackt werden, das gibt es, aber damit müssen wir ja schon leben, seit es das Internet gibt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass jeder User hier seinen echten Namen und seine Adresse schon mehrfach Firmen im Netz zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Von den ganzen Menschen, die ihr halbes Leben in Cloudservices auslagern, will ich lieber gar nicht erst anfangen...


----------



## belakor602 (24. Januar 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und Anonymität ist ja nicht nur was Schlechtes, sondern auch ein Schutz. Stellt euch doch mal vor, jeder würde mit Klarnamen überall surfen. Das wäre ein Fest für Schikanierer, die bräuchten dann nur googeln und hätten sehr schnell Telefonnummer und Adresse raus und könnten der Person dann auch mal schön einen Besuch abstatten. Dann hätten die, die gemobbt werden, ja keine Ruhe mehr und es würde sogar noch mehr ins RL abdriften.
> Außerdem braucht man da nur Richtung Facebook gucken. Da sind die meisten mit ihrem echten Namen unterwegs und trotzdem wird nirgendwo mehr getrollt als dort.



Perfekter Post um genau die 2 wichtigsten Kritikpunkte anzusprechen.

1. Ich werde gegoogelt Hilfe, jemand will mir böses und kann in null komma nix meine Daten herausfinden.

2. Auf FB und Co gibts Klarnamen und es wird trotzdem gemobbt und gehetzt

Deswegen denke ich und Scholdarr an ein Hybridmodel. Man stelle sich Seiten und Anbieter einfach als Blasen vor die von der Außenwelt abgeschirmt sind. Innerhalb dieser Blasen operiert man mit Klarnamen, man ist verifiziert per Reisepass oder ähnlichen, standartmäßig sichtbar ist aber nur Klarname und alles andere kann man manuell sichtbar machen wenn man will (Adresse etc..).

Außerhalb dieser Communities soll es aber keine Spur von der Existenz des Accounts geben. Es ist mM nach sowieso eine Frechheit dass Accounts in Suchmaschinen auftauchen und man es manuell ausschalten muss wenn die Option überhaupt geboten wird. Standartmäßig sollten Accounts durch Google nicht gefunden werden. Ebenso wenig echte Namen, was bei mir z.B gewerkstelligt ist. Ich existiere im Internet nicht, aber um dass zu bewerkstelligen musste ich kleinlich überalll manuell Privatsphäre Einstellungen ändern.

Zweitens müssen Verstoße einfach rigoross bestraft werden. Es funktioniert zurzeit bei FB und Co nicht weil keiner Verstoße wirklich bestraft. Beschweren sich sowieso alle dass Jobs durch Roboter ersetzt werden. Na bitte, dass ist doch DER Zukunftsjob für Leute ohne Ausbildung, alles was es braucht ist etwas Menschenverständniss und ein paar klare Richtlinien durchzusetzen.

Drittens, anonyme Seiten kann es weiterhin geben. Klar in irgendeinem Erotik-Forum wo ich meine Vorliebe für Transsexuelle Lilliputanerinnen mit Pferdeschwänzen preisgeben würde ich lieber anonym bleiben . Aber auf PCGames? Auf Steam? Auf Twitter? Was für einen Grund hätte ich auf diesen Seiten anonym zu bleiben wenn nicht um ohne Sorgen ein Arschloch sein zu können? Und bevor jemand Erotikspiele erwähnt für Steam, man sollte einfach auch einzelne Spiele privat machen können. Oder gleich private Profile, gibts ja jetzt schon. Aber der Name bleibt, und vor allem die Rückverfolgbarkeit.

Aber ganz ehrlich, Klarname ist nicht mal das Wichtigste. Es würde bestimmt helfen, aber das Wichtigste ist Verifizierbarkeit. Wenn man im Hintergrund überall mit der Reisepassnr. verifiziert ist kann man wirklich auf immer und ewig gebannt werden bei schlechtem Benehmen. Ich glaube Klarnamen würden nochmal Helfen weil es den anderen Nutzer "humanisiert". Ganz ehrlich habe mich selber oft ertappt zu vergessen dass hinter "AstroBoy69" irgendwo halt ein echter Mensch hinter einem Rechner steht und ich mich vielleicht ein bisschen zurückhalten sollte.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wenn aber ein Bedürfnis da ist, wird der Kunde das zahlen.


So einfach ist das nicht. Nehmen wir doch mal ein konkretes Beispiel. Nehmen wir an, das ein neues  F2P-Onlinespiel heraus kommt mit den üblichen Politiken in Punkto Registrierung und Verfolgung von Regelbrüchen. Im realen Betrieb findet man dann in einer Statistik heraus, dass 10% der Spieler regelmäßig das Angriffsziel von Beleidigungen, Cybermobbing oder gar  sexueller Belästigung werden. Wer soll jetzt in dem konkreten Fall für die Nachfrage sorgen, dass entsprechende Regelung zum Schutz vor Cybermobbing implementiert werden? Die 10% der Spielerschaft? Wohl kaum, weil sich der Betreiber natürlich sagt, dass das nur eine kleine Minderheit ist. Aus rein kapitalistischer Sicht hat der Betreiber so wenig Anreiz, etwas zu verändern, weil er einfach die harte Rechnung aufstellt, dass die 10%, die  negativ betroffen sind, nicht  genug zahlen, damit sich was ändert.

Und da sind wir beim Punkt. Minderheiten und schwache Menschen können nicht durch den Kaptialismus und seine Methoden geschützt werden. Dafür braucht es gesellschaftliche und systematisch-strukturelle Lösungen. Im Endeffekt zahlen alle  Kunden für den Schutz von Minderheiten und Schwachen und Menschen, die gemobbt werden, auch wenn es nur wenige betrifft. Das ist der Kern einer sozialen und solidarischen Wertegemeinschaft. Kapitalismus kann das nicht leisten.



> Was hat die Grösse damit zu tun?


Du hast doch behauptet, dass "_Hybrid dann Sissiphus-Arbeit [sei], weil die Mehrheit dann einfach umzieht". 

_Also scheint es ja doch irgendwie um Größe zu gehen. Ich habe daraufhin nur erwidert, dass ich nicht der Ansicht bin, dass eine derartige Politik zu großen Abwanderungen führt. Und ja Größe ist schon wichtig, mehr dazu weiter unten.



> Und die von Dir geschilderten Missetaten sind just in diesem Thread sichtbar. Also: Realname im PC Games Forum, ja oder nein? Oder getrennte Bereiche?


Getrennte Bereiche wäre imo das Optimum, wobei ich mir im konkreten Fall der PCG (eben auch wegen der geringen Größe) schon vorstellen kann, dass Computec wirtschaftlich vielleicht nicht in der Lage wäre, das zu leisten.



> Naja, wenn Du Dich zum Thread-Moderator erklärst und die Boundaries des Themas bestimmst, ja dann...


Das hat mit dem Thread nichts zu tun. Ich habe dir vorgeworfen, dass du meine Posts derailst, da du sie ja zitierst und dich direkt darauf berufst, dann aber irgendwelche Dinge dazu schreibst, die damit nichts  wirklich zu tun haben (zumindest meiner Ansicht nach). Wenn du allgemeine Dinge schreiben willst, die nichts mit meinen Aussagen zu tun haben, dann trenne die bitte etwas klarer von den Bereichen, in denen du auf meine Aussagen antwortest. 



> Ich ziele darauf ab aufzuzeigen, dass Deine Realnamen-Idee auch irgendwie finanziert werden muss. Denn wenn es nicht über die freie Marktwirtschaft geht, dann muss es von staatlicher Seite her kommen. Nur: Von welchem Staat?


Na, das ist doch wirklich eine simple Frage. Zuständig ist der Staat, in dem die Website bzw. der Websitebetreiber gemeldet ist. Im Falle der PCG wäre das der deutsche Staat. Du als Schweizer müsstest dich dann dem Diktum des deutschen Staates unterwerfen, wenn du hier mitmachen willst.



> Ich bin aus der Schweiz, kann ich dann in Deutschland nicht mehr mitdiskutieren?


Es ändert sich prinzipiell überhaupt nichts für dich. Auch jetzt schon musst du bei der Registrierung bestimmten Regeln ("AGBs") zustimmen, die nach deutschem Recht aufgesetzt sind. Wenn du dich auf einer Seite registrierst, die etwa in den USA gehostet und betrieben wird, dann werden die dortigen Gesetze und Regelungen angewandt. Und wenn du darauf keine Lust hast, dann kannst du dir ja andere Räume im Netz suchen. 



> Wem möchtest Du also Dein policing aufbürden? Bitte, lass uns bei Deinen Vorschlägen einfach mal etwas konkreter werden...


Du meinst finanziell? Im konkreten Fall einer bestimmten Seite der Seitenbetreiber. Das Gleiche gilt natürlich für ein Spiel, dort ist es der Publisher. Die müssen halt entsprechend dafür sorgen, dass sich ihr Geschäftsmodell auch unter diesen verschärften Bedingungen lohnt. Es gibt aber natürlich durchaus Möglichkeiten, das finanziell verträglich zu gestalten. Man könnte z.B. zunächst mal Regelungen schaffen, dass nur Plattformen ab einer bestimmten Größe bzw. "gesellschaftlicher" Relevanz derlei sichere Räume schaffen müssen, was dann vor allem auf große Social Media Plattformen ala FB zutrifft. Ähnliche Regelungen könnte man für große Spiele treffen bzw. auch generell für bestimmte Arten von Spielen. Ich denke auch nicht, dass man es einer Seite wie der PCG direkt aufbürden kann, das vom Aufwand her zu stemmen. 

 Klar ist so ein neues Paradigma nicht so einfach umzusetzen und bedarf vieler Stellschrauben und auch Übergangslösungen, mir geht es aber auch mehr um eine Grundsatzdiskussion, wie wir uns generell die Interaktion im Internet wünschen für die Zukunft. Und erst wenn es eine breite Mehrheit gibt, die sich dafür ausspricht, Minderheit im Netz besser zu schützen und Cybermobbing zu erschweren, dann erst lohnt es sich imo, konkret über einzelne Politikmaßnahmen und finanzielle Verantwortlichkeiten nachzudenken.


----------



## xaan (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber die gibt es dank Anonymität ja auch gar nicht online. Oder, warte mal, worüber reden wir hier nicht gleich noch mal?


Klick
Facebook hat Klarnamenzwang, btw.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn die Anzahl der Leute, die du täglich online im PvP wegballerst deutlich höher ist als die Anzahl an Leuten, die du im echten Leben triffst, dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle eher mal Gedanken über die eigene Lebensgestaltung machen



WTF? Ich rechne natürlich nur Leute ein, mit denen ich auch tatsächlich in irgend einer Weise interagiere. Triffst und sprichst du täglich mit mehr als 200 verschiedenen Menschen? ...
Leute die mit mir zusammen in der S-Bahn sitzen werden logischerweise nicht gezählt.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> (no offense)


Kommt meistens wenn der Kommentar auf den es sich bezieht exakt das ist.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Welcher Bekanntheitsgrad soll höher sein? Deiner im Netz? Das bezweifle ich ehrlich gesagt, solange du nicht vielleicht davon lebst (z.B. als Youtuber oder Online-Journalist).


Damit meinte ich Menschen, die wissen wie ich heiße und wer ich bin. Im RL: nur die Leute mit denen ich täglich zu tun habe. Im Web, bei Klarnamenzwang: jeder der einen Kommentar von mir liest.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ähem, du wirfst hier ein paar Dinge wild durcheinander. Zum einen geht es mir keineswegs um die allgegenwärtige Offenlegung der eigenen Identität, schon gar nicht in Bezug auf staatliche Stellen.



Das ist ziemlich irrelevant, weil der Effekt nämlich der Gleiche ist. Du sprichst doch davon, absichtlich die "Schere im Kopf"  zu erzeugen und konformes Handeln zu erzwingen, durch ein ständiges Gefühl des Beobachtetseins und der Strafandrohung. Das ist GENAU DAS wovor das verlinkte Video warnt. Ob das Beobachten vom Staat ausgeht oder nicht ist dabei ziemlich piepegal. Vor allem wenn angedroht wird, Fehlverhalten an staatliche Stellen zur Strafverfolgung weiterzuleiten.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Mir geht es um die lokale(!) Verifizierung von Menschen für bestimmte Onlinedienst,


Im Internet ist gar nichts lokal. Jeder kann alles aufrufen. Selbst wenn zuvor eine Anmeldung erforderlich ist.


----------



## sTarBuZz (24. Januar 2017)

Ganz ehrlich... Mich interessiert es nicht, ob ich gegen/mit einem Mann oder einer Frau spiele. Von einem "Hass" gegenüber weiblichen Spielern höre ich zum Ersten Mal. So lange sich mein Gegenüber/Mitspieler mir gegenüber normal verhält, ist mir das total egal, ob Mann oder Frau. Genauso egal ist mir das auch im umgekehrten Fall. Dann suche ich mir halt eine/n andere/n Mitspieler/in. Ich will schließlich einfach nur Spaß am Spielen haben.


----------



## Worrel (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und woher soll dein Arbeitgeber das wissen, bevor er dich einstellt? Aber egal, das führt uns hier vom Thema weg, zumal ich schon Lösungen vorstellt habe, die dieses Problem erst gar nicht entstehen ließen.


Äh ... eventuell möglicherweise vielleicht dadurch, daß mein Name auf der Bewerbung steht und eben bei Klarnamen Nennung mein (in meinem Fall einzigartiger) Name in sämtlichen relevanten Plattformen auffindbar ist (wir reden hier ja gerade davon, daß Klarnamen eine größere Verbreitung erfahren sollen und somit zB meine YouTube Favoriten, WoW Account, Steam Account, rezensierte Amazon Artikel, ... dort auftauchen würden. Lauter Sachen, die ihn rein gar nichts angehen.)?


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2017)

xaan schrieb:


> Klick
> Facebook hat Klarnamenzwang, btw.


Jaja,  ich weiß, aber das ist ein maximal zahnloserTiger. Ich alleine hab zig Bekannte auf Facebook, die dort nicht mit ihrem  Klarnamen angemeldet sind - und keiner schert sich drum.



> WTF? Ich rechne natürlich nur Leute ein, mit denen ich auch tatsächlich in irgend einer Weise interagiere. Triffst und sprichst du täglich mit mehr als 200 verschiedenen Menschen? ...


Nö, weder offline noch online.  Aber ich würde schon behaupten, dass ich offline mehr wesentliche(!) Interaktionen habe als online.



> Kommt meistens wenn der Kommentar auf den es sich bezieht exakt das ist.


Dann tut es mir leid,  sorry.



> Damit meinte ich Menschen, die wissen wie ich heiße und wer ich bin. Im RL: nur die Leute mit denen ich täglich zu tun habe. Im Web, bei Klarnamenzwang: jeder der einen Kommentar von mir liest.


Die Leuten wissen nur durch deinen Namen "wer du bist"? Das wage ich doch stark zu bezweifeln. 



> Das ist ziemlich irrelevant, weil der Effekt nämlich der Gleiche ist. Du sprichst doch davon, absichtlich die "Schere im Kopf"  zu erzeugen und konformes Handeln zu erzwingen,


Ähm, nein. "Konformes Handeln" ist was ganz anderes, als bestimmte Benimmregeln einzufordern, die einem schon der normale Anstand suggerieren sollte. Gegenseitiger Respekt ist keine "konforme Handlung" im Sinne irgendeiner Ideologie, sondern das 1x1 jeder friedlichen menschlichen Interaktion.



> Das ist GENAU DAS wovor das verlinkte Video warnt. Ob das Beobachten vom Staat ausgeht oder nicht ist dabei ziemlich piepegal.


Ähm, nein. Es kommt sowohl darauf an, wer das überwacht, als auch darauf an, was überwacht wird. Und darüber hinaus kommt es noch (und das ist besonders wichtig), darauf an, ob man sich freiwillig überwachen lässt und auch in welchem Umfeld das passiert. Ich will niemanden zwingen, einer Plattform beizutreten, bei der es die Pflicht zur persönlichen Verifikation gibt und Fehlverhalten konsequent bestraft wird.  Aber es muss auch einfach Regeln für die Interaktion geben, im echten Leben wie auch im Netz.

Es gibt übrigens ein ganz schönes Beispiel, das verdeutlichen soll, warum wir im Internet manchmal  einen anderen Maßstab ansetzen als im echten Leben. Ich ziehe dafür noch mal den Fußball heran. Bin ich im echten Leben Teil einer Fußballmannschaft und möchte organisiert gegen andere Mannschaften spielen, dann gibt es dafür mehrere Bedingungen. Ich muss einem Verein angehören, ich brauche einen Spielerpass (mit dem ich eindeutig verifiziert bin) und es gibt für jedes Spiel einen Schiedsrichter, der das Spiel "überwacht" und der dafür sorgt, dass Regeln eingehalten werden, und zwar nicht nur technische Regeln, sondern auch die Regeln, die das Verhalten der Spieler untereinander regeln. Der Schiedsrichter achtet darauf, dass  es keine Unsportlichkeiten gibt. Fallen ihm derlei Unsportlichkeiten auf, wird der Spieler eventuell vom Platz gestellt. Ich möchte praktisch genau dasselbe im Netzbereich haben. Bei einem Onlinespiel wäre der Schiedsrichter dann der Betreiber, der dafür sorgt, dass Spieler verifiziert sind und dass beim Spielen diverse Regeln eingehalten werden.  Es will mir nicht einleuchten, warum es für Millionen von Menschen  kein Problem ist, sich diesen Regeln beim Fußball zu unterwerfen, während  es beim digitalen Pendant scheinbar unmöglich erscheint, auf die absolute Anonymität und die rigorose Einhaltung von Regeln zu verzichten.



> Vor allem wenn angedroht wird, Fehlverhalten an staatliche Stellen zur Strafverfolgung weiterzuleiten.


Ähm, das ist jetzt nichts Neues, sondern der absolute Normalzustand. Kannst dir ja gerne mal die AGBs der PCG anschauen, auch da steht drin, dass Dinge zur Strafanzeige gebracht werden können. Dazu sind Betreiber eigentlich sogar verpflichtet, und das ist auch gut so. Mit "Schere im Kopf" hat das nichts zu tun (zumindest dann nicht, wenn man kein extremer Anarchist ist, aber dann greift die Diskussion hier eh viel zu kurz).



> Im Internet ist gar nichts lokal. Jeder kann alles aufrufen. Selbst wenn zuvor eine Anmeldung erforderlich ist.


Was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. Technisch ist das problemlos möglich. Und natürlich gibt es "lokale" Bereiche des Internets. Jedes Unternehmen hat solche lokalen Bereiche, in denen z.B. nur Mitarbeiter Zutritt haben (dafür gibt es sogar eine extra Bezeichnung, nämlich Intranet). Dort werden die von mir hier vertretenen Maßnahmen übrigens meist eh schon konsequent umgesetzt. Im Firmen-Intranet ist üblicherweise jeder Nutzer mit Klarnamen angemeldet, da gibt es keine Anonymität. Und von außen hat keiner Zugriff darauf, was im Intranet geschieht und wer da Mitglied ist. Es wäre technisch mega simpel, so ein Konzept etwa auch für Onlinespiele und -communities  anzuwenden.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Äh ... eventuell möglicherweise vielleicht dadurch, daß mein Name auf der Bewerbung steht und eben bei Klarnamen Nennung mein (in meinem Fall einzigartiger) Name in sämtlichen relevanten Plattformen auffindbar ist (wir reden hier ja gerade davon, daß Klarnamen eine größere Verbreitung erfahren sollen und somit zB meine YouTube Favoriten, WoW Account, Steam Account, rezensierte Amazon Artikel, ... dort auftauchen würden. Lauter Sachen, die ihn rein gar nichts angehen.)?


Noch mal, Klarnamen sind nicht das zentrale Instrument meines Konzepts. Außerdem habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach erwähnt, dass ich durchaus dafür wäre, dass  Lösungen gefunden werden, die eine einfache Onlinesuche nach Namen  einschränken. 

Warum jetzt aber keiner sehen darf, dass du generell bei Steam angemeldet bist, bei Amazon einkaufst und bei Youtube registriert bist, will mir echt nicht einleuchten. DAS soll verfängliche  Botschafen über dich preisgeben? Wenn du nicht willst, dass deine Favoriten etc. eingesehen werden können, dann gibt es übrigens jetzt schon umfassende Möglichkeiten, die auf "privat" zu stellen, damit sie eben nicht jeder sehen kann. Und wenn du nicht willst, dass man dich Amazonrezensionen zuordnen kann, nun, dann schreib halt einfach keine. 



Spoiler



Was ist denn los mit dir?  Es kommt mir so vor, als würdest du die anderen Beiträge in diesem Thread gar nicht lesen und auch nicht darauf eingehen, was ich schreibe. Cherry-Picking ist doch normalerweise wirklich nicht dein Style...


----------



## Tek1978 (24. Januar 2017)

öhm... 

"Die Profitmacherei mit Hass gegen Frauen in Videospielen muss enden."

öhm.....

Mir fällt dazu nicht mehr viel ein außer das anscheinend jeder Prominente mittlerweile das Recht auf Unfehlbarkeit gepachtet hat


----------



## Frullo (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> So einfach ist das nicht...



 Wie auch immer Du das gemeint haben magst, es trifft schlussendlich den Kern der Sache. Egal welche Lösung der Klarnamen-Idee (Total, Hybrid, etc...), sie scheitert (für mich, wohlgemerkt) alleine schon an der Umsetzbarkeit:


N-Staaten, mit N-Gesetzgebungen und Rechtssprechung, mit unterschiedlichen Staatsformen, unterschiedlichen IDs: Die Rechtsstreitigkeiten die daraus entstehen würden will ich mir gar nicht erst ausmalen...
Die Ratifizierung hochkomplexer Regelwerke zur Bestimmung der Maximalgrösse ohne Realnamenzwang, usw...
International zu definierende Standards, was denn nun als Harassment, Beleidigung, Cybermobbing gilt und was nicht...
Datenschutzbedenken...
Finanzierung (ja, sorry, muss halt doch nochmals nachhaken): Während die einen (FB, Twitter...) aufgrund ihres Sitzes gezwungen werden, Klarnamenzwang einzuführen (und diesen zu berappen), weichen wirtschaftlich denkende Betreiber auf Länder aus, die keine solche Bürde aufgezwungen bekommen.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> ...Grundsatzdiskussion...



Die führen wir doch hier. Und sie wird wohl schon seit einigen Jahren geführt. Aber ganz grundsätzlich könnten wir uns wohl darauf einigen, dass ich mir eher Freiheit und Du Dir eher Sicherheit wünschst (so habe ich das zumindest aus unseren Gesprächen hier herausinterpretiert).


----------



## Worrel (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Warum jetzt aber keiner sehen darf, dass du generell bei Steam angemeldet bist, bei Amazon einkaufst und bei Youtube registriert bist, will mir echt nicht einleuchten.


Das ist eine Frage des Prinzips und hat was mit Privatsphäre zu tun. und ja, ich weiß, daß "Privatsphäre" und "online" nicht gerade die besten Freunde sind , aber gerade deshalb ist diese quasi letzte Bastion zur total durchleuchtbaren gläsernen Big Data Person so wichtig.



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Was ist denn los mit dir?  Es kommt mir so vor, als würdest du die anderen Beiträge in diesem Thread gar nicht lesen und auch nicht darauf eingehen, was ich schreibe. Cherry-Picking ist doch normalerweise wirklich nicht dein Style...


Wenn mir doch nun mal exakt dieser eine Teil deiner Argumentation extrem aufstößt ...


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wie auch immer Du das gemeint haben magst, es trifft schlussendlich den Kern der Sache. Egal welche Lösung der Klarnamen-Idee (Total, Hybrid, etc...), sie scheitert (für mich, wohlgemerkt) alleine schon an der Umsetzbarkeit


Wo ein Wille ist, da ist auch ein Weg. 





> N-Staaten, mit N-Gesetzgebungen und Rechtssprechung, mit unterschiedlichen Staatsformen, unterschiedlichen IDs: Die Rechtsstreitigkeiten die daraus entstehen würden will ich mir gar nicht erst ausmalen...



Man kann Regelungen einführen, z.B. auf EU-Ebene, dass Firmen, die hier Geschäfte machen wollen, sich auch nach EU-Recht richten müssen. Allerdings wäre eine internationale Lösung natürlich das Optimum.



> Die Ratifizierung hochkomplexer Regelwerke zur Bestimmung der Maximalgrösse ohne Realnamenzwang, usw...


Das ist bei jeder Gesetzgebung schwer, aber kein allgemeines Hindernis.



> International zu definierende Standards, was denn nun als Harassment, Beleidigung, Cybermobbing gilt und was nicht...


So schwierig ist das nicht. Ich bin mir eigentlich recht sicher, dass die meisten Menschen recht genau einordnen können, was darunter zu verstehen ist - und zwar über Landes- und Kulturgrenzen hinweg.



> Datenschutzbedenken...


Es kommt nichts hinzu, was es nicht schon gibt. Damit gibt es imo keinerlei Probleme.



> Finanzierung (ja, sorry, muss halt doch nochmals nachhaken): Während die einen (FB, Twitter...) aufgrund ihres Sitzes gezwungen werden, Klarnamenzwang einzuführen (und diesen zu berappen), weichen wirtschaftlich denkende Betreiber auf Länder aus, die keine solche Bürde aufgezwungen bekommen.


Das kann man verhindern. Auch jetzt schon haben FB und Twitter und Co. Ableger in Europa. Und wenn sie ein deutsches Angebot machen wollen, dann müssen sie auch nach deutschen Richtlinien agieren (bzw. nach europäischen).





> Die führen wir doch hier. Und sie wird wohl schon seit einigen Jahren geführt. Aber ganz grundsätzlich könnten wir uns wohl darauf einigen, dass ich mir eher Freiheit und Du Dir eher Sicherheit wünschst (so habe ich das zumindest aus unseren Gesprächen hier herausinterpretiert).


Nö. Mein Konzept schränkt keinerlei Freiheiten ein, ganz im Gegenteil, es würde zu mehr Freiheit führen, insbesondere für diejenigen, die bisher zum Opfer gemacht werden.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage des Prinzips und hat was mit Privatsphäre zu tun. und ja, ich weiß, daß "Privatsphäre" und "online" nicht gerade die besten Freunde sind , aber gerade deshalb ist diese quasi letzte Bastion zur total durchleuchtbaren gläsernen Big Data Person so wichtig.
> 
> Wenn mir doch nun mal exakt dieser eine Teil deiner Argumentation extrem aufstößt ...


Deswegen wundert es mich ja, dass du meine Vorschläge bezüglich der getrennten "lokalen" Räume oder meiner Einschränkung, dass der Klarname gar nicht so wichtig ist, so konsequent unterschlägst. Denn die sind ja mitunter eine direkte Reaktion auf deine Kritik.

Und ich halte die Privatsphäre auch durchaus für sehr wichtig. Ich will z.B. auch nicht, dass jeder weiß, was ich so bei Amazon bestelle. Aber die Information, DASS ich bei Amazon registriert bin, ist imo unverfänglich. Durchaus möglich, dass wir da bei der Bedeutung der Inhalte, die öffentlich zugänglich sein könnten und dürften, etwas andere Maßstäbe anlegen. Aber wie gesagt, es gäbe auch Mittel und Wege, Cybermobbing durch weniger Anonymität  zu bekämpfen, ohne dass sich für den normalen Nutzer in Punkto öffentlicher Sichtbarkeit viel ändern würde.


----------



## belakor602 (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nö. Mein Konzept schränkt keinerlei Freiheiten ein, ganz im Gegenteil, es würde zu mehr Freiheit führen, insbesondere für diejenigen, die bisher zum Opfer gemacht werden.



Nö, es schränkt die Freiheit ein, ein Arsch zu sein

Ganz ehrlich auf einer globalen Ebene wäre man mit dem "Bubbles"-System sogar anonymer, da es vorraussetzt dass Suchmaschinen Accountdaten (anonyme oder nicht) nicht mehr auffinden können. Man wäre nur lokal innerhalb der Communities selbst "gläserner". Der Chef würde nie wissen wo du dich rumtreibst ausser er würde sich selber auch dort rumtreiben, und wer im Glashaus sitzt...

Jetzt reicht ja meist dass die Identität nur mit einem einzigen Account verlinkt wird und man weiss überall wo sich die Person rumtreibt da viele den gleichen Usernamen überall verwenden. Kenne den Scholdarr aus PCGH auch, eine kurze Google Suche und ich weiss dass er in den CD Projekt Red Forums sich rumtreibt, auf Edge und Reddit auch, und sein Steamprofil habe ich auch schon gefunden. Klar noch weiss ich nicht wie er im echten Leben heisst, aber seine Online-Identität liegt mir zumindest schonmal offen vor. Und sobald ich seinen Realnamen herausfinde (wie auch immer) kann ich all dass einer echten Person zuordnen.

Wenn Suchmaschinen nicht nach Accounts suchen könnten, würde falls es das Realnamensystem gäbe, ich nur seinen Namen kennen. Ein vermutlich nichts sagendes Tim Müller oder was auch immer. Zu diesen Namen würde ich im Netz nichts finden, außer es gibt berühmte Persöhnlichkeiten mit diesen Namen die es in die Neuigkeiten schaffen. Ich würde einzig und allein wissen was Tim Müller, wer auch immer das sein mag auf PCGames rumtreibt. Will Tim Müller mir aber z.B mit Mord drohen hat PCGames sofort seine Adresse und Reisepassnr. und kann damit zur Polizei gehen. Oder ich gehe zur Polizei direkt und die Polizei kann die Daten von PCGames verlangen wenn es gesetzeskonform ist.


----------



## Frullo (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wo ein Wille ist, da ist auch ein Weg.



Oder schlussendlich bringt der Weg die Einsicht mit, dass es nicht machbar ist.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Man kann Regelungen einführen, z.B. auf EU-Ebene, dass Firmen, die hier Geschäfte machen wollen, sich auch nach EU-Recht richten müssen. Allerdings wäre eine internationale Lösung natürlich das Optimum.



Unumgehbare Regelungen sind utopisch.




Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das ist bei jeder Gesetzgebung schwer, aber kein allgemeines Hindernis.



Wenn es denn international harmonisiert sein will, ist es durchwegs ein Hindernis.




Scholdarr schrieb:


> So schwierig ist das nicht. Ich bin mir eigentlich recht sicher, dass die meisten Menschen recht genau einordnen können, was darunter zu verstehen ist - und zwar über Landes- und Kulturgrenzen hinweg.



Kleines Beispiel: Wenn ich sage, der Prophet genannte Mann namens Mohammed war nach heutigem Standard Pädophil, denn er hat ein 6-jähriges Mädchen geehelicht und als sie 9 war die Ehe vollzogen, dann ist das (vermutlich) für Dich und mich nicht beleidigend. Meinst Du, das ist für den Rest der Menschheit, insbesondere für den muslimischen Teil, auch so? Ich wäre daher doch eher etwas weniger optimistisch was dieses Anstandsverständnis über Kulturgrenzen hinweg angeht...




Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es kommt nichts hinzu, was es nicht schon gibt. Damit gibt es imo keinerlei Probleme.



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.




Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das kann man verhindern. Auch jetzt schon haben FB und Twitter und Co. Ableger in Europa. Und wenn sie ein deutsches Angebot machen wollen, dann müssen sie auch nach deutschen Richtlinien agieren (bzw. nach europäischen).



Nur: Man braucht diese Ableger nicht zwingend, um im Internet tätig zu sein. Also was dann? IP-Blocking? 




Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nö. Mein Konzept schränkt keinerlei Freiheiten ein, ganz im Gegenteil, es würde zu mehr Freiheit führen, insbesondere für diejenigen, die bisher zum Opfer gemacht werden.



Doch. Es schränkt die Freiheit der Interaktionsmöglichkeiten ein. Und es ist keine Freiheit, die die bisherigen Opfer dann erhalten, sondern (vermeintliche) Sicherheit.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Oder schlussendlich bringt der Weg die Einsicht mit, dass es nicht machbar ist.


Das weiß man aber erst dann, wenn man es versucht. Die meisten Errungenschaft dieser Welt wurden von Leuten erreicht, die es einfach mal versucht haben. 



> Doch. Es schränkt die Freiheit der Interaktionsmöglichkeiten ein. Und es ist keine Freiheit, die die bisherigen Opfer dann erhalten, sondern (vermeintliche) Sicherheit.


Sicherheit ist eine Grundvoraussetzung für Freiheit (das wird leider viel zu häufig vergessen). Wer Angst hat, sich nicht sicher fühlt, der ist nicht wirklich frei und der kann auch keine freien Entscheidungen treffen.

Und nein, das Konzept schränkt keinerlei Interaktionsmöglichkeiten ein. Es ist damit nichts nicht möglich, was nicht auch jetzt möglich ist - außer natürlich die Freiheit, andere zu beleidigen und zu belästigen. DIESE Freiheit schränke ich allerdings sehr gerne ein.  



belakor602 schrieb:


> ...


Übrigens wäre das doch auch ein schönes Feld für Subventionen, z.B. von der EU. Es muss ja nicht immer mit der Peitsche gedroht werden, manchmal reicht auch Zuckerbrot. Ich denke schon, dass man es einigen Betreibern mit entsprechenden Förderungen schmackhaft machen könnte, Räume einzurichten, in denen man sich eindeutig verifizieren muss und in denen Regelverstöße konsequent geahndet werden. Zumindest wäre das eine Möglichkeit, das mal in einem Feldversuch in größerem Maßstab durchzuspielen, ohne gleich Gesetze etc. ändern/anpassen zu müssen.


----------



## xaan (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ähm, das ist jetzt nichts Neues, sondern der absolute Normalzustand. Kannst dir ja gerne mal die AGBs der PCG anschauen, [...]


In dem Punkt ging's nicht um die Behauptung dass das was Neues sei, sondern darum dass deine Trennung zwischen Überwachung durch Staat vs. Überwachung durch private Betreiber Quark ist weil praktisch nicht existent.

Der Punkt macht aber noch etwas Anderes deutlich: es geht gar nicht mehr darum einem Argumentationsstrang zu folgen, sondern darum, um jeden Preis Recht zu haben. Da werden dann eben Punkte einfach mal gezielt missverstanden, sodass eine Erwiderung möglich ist. Auf solchen Quatsch habe ich jetzt eigentlich auch keine Lust mehr und daher verzichte ich mal, auf den Rest noch zu antworten. Guten Abend.


----------



## Frullo (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das weiß man aber erst dann, wenn man es versucht. Die meisten Errungenschaft dieser Welt wurden von Leuten erreicht, die es einfach mal versucht haben.



Nur von denen die gescheitert sind hört man in der Regel später nichts mehr...



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Sicherheit ist eine Grundvoraussetzung für Freiheit (das wird leider viel zu häufig vergessen).



Ist es nicht. Absolute Freiheit kommt gänzlich ohne Sicherheit aus...



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und nein, das Konzept schränkt keinerlei Interaktionsmöglichkeiten ein. Es ist damit nichts nicht möglich, was nicht auch jetzt möglich ist - außer natürlich die Freiheit, andere zu beleidigen und zu belästigen. DIESE Freiheit schränke ich allerdings sehr gerne ein.



Tjah, ich ziehe es vor, an mich gerichtete Beleidigungen mitzubekommen. Und ich möchte weiterhin Mohammed einen Pädophilen nennen dürfen, ohne gleich die Gedankenpolizei auf den Plan zu rufen. Und ja, es ist offensichtlich, dass Du gerne anderer Freiheiten zwecks Sicherheit eintauschen würdest


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nur von denen die gescheitert sind hört man in der Regel später nichts mehr...


Das ändert ja nichts an der Grundaussage. Solange man es nicht wirklich versucht, kann man sich auch nicht sicher sein, ob es funktioniert.



> Ist es nicht. Absolute Freiheit kommt gänzlich ohne Sicherheit aus...


Nein, überhaupt nicht. Zunächst mal gibt es überhaupt keine absolute Freiheit, zumindest keine, die wünschenswert wäre in einem friedlichen, sozialen Staatsgefüge. Absolute Freiheit wäre gleichbedeutend mit Anarchie, mit völliger Willkür, mit dem Recht des Stärkeren - aber selbst da ist absolute Freiheit schwer zu erlangen. Freiheit im demokratischen Kontext ist immer ein soziales Konzept. Es heißt nicht umsonst, dass meine Freiheit dort aufhört , wo deine anfängt. Freiheit ist somit auch ein relatives Konzept, das durch andere  Faktoren bedingt wird. Sicherheit ist deshalb ein wesentlicher Faktor, weil die Abwesenheit davon das Denken auf spezielle Bereiche fokussiert bzw. einschränkt. Und Einschränkung ist das Gegenteil von Freiheit. Angst ist noch schlimmer, weil Angst ein sehr, sehr einschränkender Faktor ist. Wer Angst hat, der denkt an nichts anderes und der kann daher auch seine Freiheit nicht mehr umfassend nutzen. Wer z.B. Angst davor hat, dass er nachts alleine in der Dunkelheit vergewaltigt wird, der geht sehr wahrscheinlich nachts nicht  alleine raus. In diesem Fall ist die persönliche Freiheit durch die Abwesenheit von Sicherheit selbstverständlich eingeschränkt, da die Optionen real, inbesondere aber auch gefühlt, einfach beschränkt sind.



> Tjah, ich ziehe es vor, an mich gerichtete Beleidigungen mitzubekommen.


Häh?  Sorry, aber die Aussage verstehe ich nicht und schon gar nicht, was das mit dem Konzept zu tun haben soll.



> Und ich möchte weiterhin Mohammed einen Pädophilen nennen dürfen, ohne gleich die Gedankenpolizei auf den Plan zu rufen.


Du bringst hier direkte mit indirekter Beleidigung durcheinander bzw. Benimmvorschriften und inhaltliche Zensur. Ich habe hier an keiner Stelle von inhaltlicher Zensur gesprochen, es geht nur um direkte Beleidigungen und Belästigung anderer Nutzer, also "Ala, du dumme  Fo*ze, ich finde dich und fi*k dir in den Ars*h!"  Warum das weiterhin einfach so erlaubt sein sollte bzw. warum es keine Regelungen geben sollte, die derlei Entgleisungen wirkungsvoll ahnden, verstehe ich nicht, sorry. Das ist auch keine Freiheit, das ist der Missbrauch von Freiheit.

Und solange es in Deutschland nicht gesetzlich untersagt ist, Mohammed einen Pädophilen zu nennen, darfst du das auch gerne weiter tun.  



> Und ja, es ist offensichtlich, dass Du gerne anderer Freiheiten zwecks Sicherheit eintauschen würdest


Nein, das ist es keineswegs, ganz im Gegenteil.



xaan schrieb:


> In dem Punkt ging's nicht um die Behauptung dass das was Neues sei, sondern darum dass deine Trennung zwischen Überwachung durch Staat vs. Überwachung durch private Betreiber Quark ist weil praktisch nicht existent.


In meinem Konzept ist die Trennung sehr wohl existent. Die Überwachung erfolgt in keinster Weise durch den Staat, sondern durch den Betreiber. Der schaltet nur dann den Staat ein, wenn er Anzeige gegen einen Nutzer erstatten möchte (bzw. wenn ein Nutzer einen anderen anzeigen möchte).



> Der Punkt macht aber noch etwas Anderes deutlich: es geht gar nicht mehr darum einem Argumentationsstrang zu folgen, sondern darum, um jeden Preis Recht zu haben. Da werden dann eben Punkte einfach mal gezielt missverstanden


Woher weißt du denn, dass die GEZIELT missverstanden werden? Vielleicht werden sie auch einfach "normal" missverstanden. Oder vielleicht missversteht du auch das, was ich schreibe? Aber solange du mir nicht sagst, was ich denn jetzt konkret (und gezielt) missverstanden haben soll, fällt es mir reichlich schwer, das überhaupt nachvollziehen zu können...



> Auf solchen Quatsch habe ich jetzt eigentlich auch keine Lust mehr und daher verzichte ich mal, auf den Rest noch zu antworten. Guten Abend.


Na  gut, dann wünsche ich dir auch noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Tek1978 (24. Januar 2017)

Ich hätte nie gedacht das man sowas wie das Dschungelcamp "toppen" kann.
Irgendwer aus Hollywood sabbelt irgendwas daher und wirft Videospiele in den Topf mit Ihren Twitter Erfahrungen und dann geht das zerfleischen los.

Sagen wir es mal offen:

Die meisten sind doch egal ob Mann / Frau /   die anderen existenten Geschlechtsidentitäten (Muss ja heute alles berücksichtigen sonst regt sich der nächste auf) sind doch streckenweise selber Schuld wenn sie Irre magisch anziehen.

Da wird jeder dreck bei Twitter und Co hochgeladen, egal ob 

- Titten (Darf ich Titten sagen ? - wenn nicht dann sry Brüste)
- Halb nackt auf dem Bett
- Provokantes wie auch immer
- Oh seht mal wie mein Stuhlgang war.....

und dann wundern sich "alle"  das es andere verrückte gibt die drauf anspringen.

Hinterher ist dann wieder jeder das Opfer und alles ist schlecht.

Dieses sche... # Das sich mittlerweile beinahe überall eingeschlichen hat, da setzt doch bei manchen das Gehirn aus.

Macht ein Promi (A bis Y) ein # vor sein quatsch dann weis es plötzlich 0,0000000000000001 der Weltbevölkerung und hält es für das wichtigste der Welt und manch einer denkt er müsse das in seine Lebensphilosophie einbinden.

Ihr habt nichts aber auch gar nichts davon wenn Ihr euch von so einem Sche... beeindrucken lasst. Die haben genauso Ihre Leichen im Keller und Dreck vor der Haustür.

Jap mein Beitrag dazu war auch für die Katz, weil die 10 - 15 Leute wo das jetzt lesen  werden die Welt auch nicht ändern ^^ und eigentlich will ich doch nur wissen was es so an neuen Games gibt... fall auch immer  wieder drauf rein.

Also verbuchen wir das als 10 Minuten Lebenszeit verschwendet für den Pups aus Hollywood


----------



## oli3d (24. Januar 2017)

Sieh an.... mal wieder einer dieser Diskussionen.

Insbesondere die Auffassung, daß man seine (schwache)Anonymität im Internet teils oder ganz aufheben soll.

Folgen derartiger Forderungen kann man schon heute sehen wenn ein sogernanntes Doxxing stattfindet.
Da kann es schon mal passieren, daß dann eine nette Kampange gestartet wird.... Anrufe beim Arbeitgeber, Anrufe bei Verwandten, Falschbehauptungen, Unterstellungen, die mit der eigentlichen Auseinandersetzung, meist politische Themenm nichts mehr zu tun haben.

"Du bist nicht meiner Meinung. Dann sorge ich dafür, daß du deinen Job verlierst, sozial geächtet usw. wirst"

Opposition und andere Meinungen mundtot machen nennt man das. Da braucht es nicht mal eine stattliche Stelle... ein Gerücht, einTweet, ein Youtubevideo reicht.
Ein beliebtes Mittel der autoritären Linken und Rechten.... meist im Einvernehmen mit den etablierten Machthabern.

Da etabliert sich dann die Schere im Kopf...

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Frullo (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das ändert ja nichts an der Grundaussage. Solange man es nicht wirklich versucht, kann man sich auch nicht sicher sein, ob es funktioniert.



Du hast recht. Versuch es.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nein, überhaupt nicht. Zunächst mal gibt es überhaupt keine absolute Freiheit



Womit wir wieder bei Grundsätzlichem wären (wie Du oben). Doch, es gibt Freiheit ohne Sicherheit. Und zwar _ganz grundsätzlich_. Von daher bist Du nun mal für eine höhere Gewichtung der Sicherheit und ich für eine höhere Gewichtung der Freiheit.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> ...Einschränkung ist das Gegenteil von Freiheit...



Da sind wir uns ja eben einig. Du strebst Einschränkung (der einen) an und erklärst diese dann zur Freiheit (der anderen). 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Häh?  Sorry, aber die Aussage verstehe ich nicht und schon gar nicht, was das mit dem Konzept zu tun haben soll.



Das habe ich in einem früheren Posting schon erwähnt: Man wird Hatespeech nicht los, indem man sie aus dem Sichtfeld entfernt. Man verbannt sie nur in dunklere Ecken. Für mich ist das eine Vogel-Strauss-Taktik...



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du bringst hier direkte mit indirekter Beleidigung durcheinander bzw. Benimmvorschriften und inhaltliche Zensur.



Nein, Du trennst sie unzulässig, weil Du Dir kulturell nicht vorstellen kannst, dass eine Aussage wie meine durchaus als direkte Beleidigung empfunden werden kann. Darum sage ich ja, der Kulturkreis kann hier ganz schön entscheidend sein.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Warum das weiterhin einfach so erlaubt sein sollte bzw. warum es keine Regelungen geben sollte, die derlei Entgleisungen wirkungsvoll ahnden, verstehe ich nicht, sorry.



Weil wir uns, wohl oder übel, nicht darüber einig werden, wie bzw. ob das tatsächlich wirkungsvoll ist. Für mich erinnert das an Symptombekämpfung... 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das ist auch keine Freiheit, das ist der Missbrauch von Freiheit.



Auch da sind wir uns einig! Wir sind uns nur nicht einig, wie das angegangen werden soll - und kehre damit wieder an den Anfang zurück: Meines Erachtens bringt positive Einflussnahme (wie Ashley Judds Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Tweeter, der das Bild seiner Tochter im Profil hatte...) weit mehr als Zwang.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und solange es in Deutschland nicht gesetzlich untersagt ist, Mohammed einen Pädophilen zu nennen, darfst du das auch gerne weiter tun.



Was aber nach wie vor von einem Leser aus Saudi-Arabien als persönliche Beleidigung empfunden werden kann. Und während Freundinnen einander mit "***" anreden dürfen und befreundete Afroamerikaner einander mit "***" begrüssen dürfen, ist das ausserhalb genannter Kontexte beleidigend.


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder bei Grundsätzlichem wären (wie Du oben). Doch, es gibt Freiheit ohne Sicherheit. Und zwar _ganz grundsätzlich_. Von daher bist Du nun mal für eine höhere Gewichtung der Sicherheit und ich für eine höhere Gewichtung der Freiheit.


Ähm, in deinem Abschnitt fehlt die logische Verknüpfung.  Zunächst mal gibt es  Freiheit ohne Sicherheit, auch ganz grundsätzlich. Allerdings erhöht sich die persönliche Freiheit in einem  gefühlt sicheren Umfeld. Wer sich nicht um seine Sicherheit kümmern muss, der hat eine höhere geistige Kapazität für freie Entscheidungen und der hat damit ein größeres Freiheitsniveau. Dass es grundsätzlich Freiheit ohne Sicherheit geben kann, heißt daher überhaupt nicht, dass ich Sicherheit höher gewichten würde als Freiheit, ganz im Gegenteil. Imo sind in diesem Kontext Sicherheit und Freiheit positiv korreliert, d.h. ein höheres Maß an Sicherheit ergibt auch ein höheres Maß an Freiheit. 

Du darfst gerne eine andere Auffassung vertreten, dann würde ich aber gerne mal was Argumentatives dazu hören und nicht nur einsilbige Theorien und Behauptungen...



> Da sind wir uns ja eben einig. Du strebst Einschränkung (der einen) an und erklärst diese dann zur Freiheit (der anderen).


Auch hier ein klares Nein. Ich strebe überhaupt keine Einschränkungen für irgendjemanden an.  Mit meiner Regelung darfst du genau dasselbe tun, was du jetzt auch tust. Nur werden Verstöße gegen die Regeln, die jetzt schon gelten, konsequent geahndet und entsprechend sanktioniert.



> Das habe ich in einem früheren Posting schon erwähnt: Man wird Hatespeech nicht los, indem man sie aus dem Sichtfeld entfernt. Man verbannt sie nur in dunklere Ecken. Für mich ist das eine Vogel-Strauss-Taktik...


Man wird Hate Speech insgesamt nicht los, das stimmt. Aber es gibt einen wesentlichen Unterschied. Man kann sich dann aussuchen, ob man sich dem aussetzt, wenn man online geht oder ob man lieber in sichereren Orten verweilt. Diese Orte existieren derzeit allerdings nicht und so geht jeder ständig das Risiko ein, Opfer von Hate Speech zu werden.



> Nein, Du trennst sie unzulässig, weil Du Dir kulturell nicht vorstellen kannst, dass eine Aussage wie meine durchaus als direkte Beleidigung empfunden werden kann. Darum sage ich ja, der Kulturkreis kann hier ganz schön entscheidend sein.


Natürlich kann der Kulturkreis entscheidend sein, was du in einem bestimmten Raum sagen kannst und solltest. Wenn du eine Seite besucht, die in Saudi Arabien gehostet wird, dann musst du dich sehr wahrscheinlich auch mit den dortigen Gepflogenheiten auseinander setzen und dementsprechend handeln - oder eben mit den Konsequenzen leben. Im "westlichen" Kulturkeis allerdings, in dessen Umfeld wohl so gut wie alle Websiten gehostet werden, die wir in der Regel so besuchen, herrscht ein recht homogenes Verständnis dafür vor, was im gegenseitigen Gespräch absolut verboten sein sollte und was nicht. Und ich möchte überhaupt nichts an diesem Verständnis ändern, ich möchte auch nicht mehr unter Strafe stellen.  Du unterstellst mir hier (zumindest fasse ich das so auf), dass ich irgendjemand einschränken wollte oder dich daran hindern wollte, Mohammed zu lästern. Das ist aber nicht der Fall. Ich fordere nur die konsequente Verfolgung der bereits bestehenden Richtlinien in Punkto Beleidigung , Belästigung und Cybermobbing. Wie mit Mohammed und seiner Lästerung im Allgemeinen umzugehen ist, ist eine moralisch-juristische Frage, die jede Gesellschaft für sich klären muss, das hat mit  meinem funktionellem Konzept zum Opferschutz im Netz direkt überhaupt nichts zu tun.



> Weil wir uns, wohl oder übel, nicht darüber einig werden, wie bzw. ob das tatsächlich wirkungsvoll ist. Für mich erinnert das an Symptombekämpfung...


Dann können wir die ganze Polizei auch gleich abschaffen und keine Verbrechen mehr verfolgen. Denn das ist EXAKT dieselbe Art der angeblichen "Symptombekämpfung. Aber ich wäre auch gespannt auf deine Vorschläge, wie man das Übel bei der Wurzel packt. Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich bin ein großer Freund der Wurzelbekämpfung. Aber das ist nicht immer ganz so einfach. Und manchmal ist eine Bekämpfung der Symptome eben auch gut und richtig. Das fällt dir vielleicht spätestens dann wieder ein, wenn du mal krank bist. 



> Meines Erachtens bringt positive Einflussnahme (wie Ashley Judds Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Tweeter, der das Bild seiner Tochter im Profil hatte...) weit mehr als Zwang.


Du willst mir weiter oben noch was von Machbarkeit erzählen und jetzt bringst du hier allen Ernstes  den Vorschlag, dass das Opfer sich mit all seinen Peinigern in Verbindung setzen soll, um sie zu besseren Menschen zu machen??? Vielleicht solltest du doch noch mal besser drüber nachdenken...



> Was aber nach wie vor von einem Leser aus Saudi-Arabien als persönliche Beleidigung empfunden werden kann. Und während Freundinnen einander mit "***" anreden dürfen und befreundete Afroamerikaner einander mit "***" begrüssen dürfen, ist das ausserhalb genannter Kontexte beleidigend.


Es gibt immer Grenzfälle und es gibt immer die Möglichkeit, im Gespräch zu klären, ob eine Bemerkung jetzt bewusst beleidigend gemeint war und in den Bereich von Hate Speech fällt. Vieles erschließt sich schon aus dem Kontext, wenn etwa zwei User sich gegenseitig nur ein wenig im Spaß verarschen. Aber viele Arten von Hate Speech, Beleidigungen und Belästigungen sind sowas von eindeutig, da kann es gar keine Bedeutung geben und auch keinen Zweifel daran, was damit beabsichtigt wird.  Und der Leser aus Saudi Arabien muss  sich - wie jeder andere registrierte User auch - an die Regeln anpassen,  die im entsprechenden Raum gelten und die natürlich Ausdruck des gesellschaftlichen Konsens sind,  in dem der Raum gehostet wird. Wenn ihm das nicht passt, dann muss er sich eben einen anderen Raum suchen. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wo da das große Problem liegt. Genau so wird das alles ja auch jetzt schon gehandhabt.


----------



## Frullo (25. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ähm, in deinem Abschnitt fehlt die logische Verknüpfung.  Zunächst mal gibt es  Freiheit ohne Sicherheit, auch ganz grundsätzlich. Allerdings erhöht sich die persönliche Freiheit in einem  gefühlt sicheren Umfeld. Wer sich nicht um seine Sicherheit kümmern muss, der hat eine höhere geistige Kapazität für freie Entscheidungen und der hat damit ein größeres Freiheitsniveau. Dass es grundsätzlich Freiheit ohne Sicherheit geben kann, heißt daher überhaupt nicht, dass ich Sicherheit höher gewichten würde als Freiheit, ganz im Gegenteil. Imo sind in diesem Kontext Sicherheit und Freiheit positiv korreliert, d.h. ein höheres Maß an Sicherheit ergibt auch ein höheres Maß an Freiheit.



Sicherheit, und das scheinst Du durchaus zu begreifen, ist ja vor allem mal eines: Ein Gefühl. Nicht ein Fakt - denn nur weil vielleicht mal "das Verunsichernde" geahndet wird, heisst es nicht, dass es nicht wieder vorkommt: Wir können an Flughäfen noch so viele Kontrollen (aka Einschränkungen der Freiheit) über uns ergehen lassen, um uns in Sicherheit vor Terrorismus zu wähnen, sie fahren dann halt mit Lastern durch überfüllte Strassen... Wir tauschen seit 911 immer wieder Freiheit gegen Sicherheit ein und sehen nicht, dass dabei jedes mal die Terroristen gewinnen, weil wir einen Teil unserer Freiheit opfern, um vermeintliche Sicherheit zu gewinnen. Die Welt ist aber nicht faktisch sicherer geworden, die statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit in einem Flugzeug zu sterben ist nicht gesunken. Die Freiheit wurde jedoch massiv eingeschränkt - vielleicht ja auch nur ein Gefühl, aber wenn ich zusätzliche Zeit bei der Flughafenkontrolle verbringen muss, keine Getränke mehr mitnehmen darf und stattdessen die überteuerten Getränke im "sicheren" Bereich des Flughafens kaufen muss, dann kann ich die äusserlichen negative Aspekte durchaus benennen.

Du hast von Angst geschrieben. Einem Gefühl. Primär ist dies nun mal vor allem ein Umstand den der Fühlende angehen muss, nicht sein Umfeld. Für mich ist dem Fühlenden besser gedient, wenn ihm oder ihr erst einmal geholfen wird, dieses Gefühl anzugehen. Angst, Phobie - wenn man die wirklich loswerden will, geht man sie an. Ja, Arachnophoben werden vielleicht versuchen, Spinnen wann immer möglich aus dem Weg zu gehen (interessanter Weise ist mir kein Arachnophobe bekannt, der versuchen würde, Arachniden aus seinem Umfeld zu verbannen), aber die Angst davor werden sie dadurch nicht los. Die ist immer noch da. 

Ich verstehe durchaus, dass Traumas nicht einfach zu bewältigen sind, und das die konkrete Folge von Traumas Trigger sein können, die das Trauma wieder hochkommen lassen können. Aber, und das ist und bleibt nun mal meine Meinung (egal ob sie dir argumentativ ausreicht oder nicht): Angst ist ein Gefühl, mit dem der Fühlende lernen soll umzugehen, nicht die Gesellschaft dieses Gefühl nicht auszulösen.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du darfst gerne eine andere Auffassung vertreten, dann würde ich aber gerne mal was Argumentatives dazu hören und nicht nur einsilbige Theorien und Behauptungen...



Wie die Grundaussage: Dass man etwas nicht weiss, wenn man es nicht erst versucht? Du belegst nämlich Deine Auffassungen argumentativ genauso wenig - wie z.B. dass Du glaubst, die Leute würden dann nicht alle mehrheitlich in den anonymisierten Sektor abwandern und dadurch eine Hybridlösung lediglich eines produziert hätte - unnützen Aufwand. Aber nochmals: Nur zu, da Du der Auffassung bist, dass hybride Lösungen etwas bringen würden bzw. das Verhältnis von Aufwand und Ertrag tatsächlich stimmt, dann versuche das auf wirtschaftlicher und oder politischer Ebene zu implementieren. Aber bitte akzeptiere endlich, dass meine Person Dich dabei nicht unterstützen wird.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Auch hier ein klares Nein. Ich strebe überhaupt keine Einschränkungen für irgendjemanden an.



Meiner Meinung nach betreibst Du nun mal Etikettenschwindel. Deinen vermeintlichen Korrelationen von Sicherheit und Freiheit kann ich nichts abgewinnen.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Mit meiner Regelung darfst du genau dasselbe tun, was du jetzt auch tust. Nur werden Verstöße gegen die Regeln, die jetzt schon gelten, konsequent geahndet und entsprechend sanktioniert.



Ich verliere meine Anonymität - das ist und bleibt eine Einschränkung meiner Freiheit. Je nach Einzigartigkeit meines Namens werde ich mehr oder minder zum gläsernen Menschen, egal ob ich mich an die Regeln halte oder nicht. Denn nur ein Klarnamenzwang könnte die Ahndung und Sanktionierung vereinfachen (die heute schon möglich wäre, aber dank der Anonymisierung nicht so einfach ist und daher auch eine gute Hürde darstellt, um Missbrauch vorzubeugen.)



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Man wird Hate Speech insgesamt nicht los, das stimmt. Aber es gibt einen wesentlichen Unterschied. Man kann sich dann aussuchen, ob man sich dem aussetzt, wenn man online geht oder ob man lieber in sichereren Orten verweilt. Diese Orte existieren derzeit allerdings nicht und so geht jeder ständig das Risiko ein, Opfer von Hate Speech zu werden.



Niemand hindert Dich daran, solche Orte zu schaffen - und komm mir nicht wieder mit der Machtlosigkeit von Minderheiten - die können sich genauso vernetzen und dadurch solche Orte schaffen. Wenn ein wahrhaftes Bedürfnis dafür vorhanden ist, werden solche Orte entstehen. Privatunternehmen (ab einer gewissen (???) Grösse) dazu zwingen zu wollen, einen vielleicht entscheidenden Wettbewerbsvorteil (aka Anonymität) aufzugeben, um ein Gefühl der Sicherheit zu erzeugen ist und bleibt für mich der falsche Weg.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich fordere nur die konsequente Verfolgung der bereits bestehenden Richtlinien in Punkto Beleidigung , Belästigung und Cybermobbing.



Der Aufwand für diese konsequente Verfolgung ist so gross, dass sich das kein Privatunternehmen leisten könnte, weder Twitter noch FB - die Armee an Moderatoren und Juristen die das erfordern würde, würden diese Unternehmen implodieren lassen. Und wenn nicht, dann würden die Leute zu weniger restriktiven Diensten abwandern. Meine Meinung.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dann können wir die ganze Polizei auch gleich abschaffen und keine Verbrechen mehr verfolgen.



Oh, es gibt viele Bereiche, bei denen ich die Polizei zurückschrauben würde, glaub mir.  Und der Bereich psychische Gewalt der man sich aus freien Stücken aussetzt gehört ganz sicher nicht zu den Bereichen, die ich zur Polizeisache machen würde - oder dessen Ahndung und Verfolgung ich durch Klarnamenzwang erleichtern würde.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und manchmal ist eine Bekämpfung der Symptome eben auch gut und richtig. Das fällt dir vielleicht spätestens dann wieder ein, wenn du mal krank bist.



Wenn _ich_ Kopfschmerzen habe, dann möchte ich das Symptom bekämpfen, ja, aber ich erwarte nicht, dass die Baustelle vor dem Haus ihre Arbeit einstellt, weil der Lärm zu meinen Kopfschmerzen beiträgt. Manchmal ist eben auch Verhältnismässigkeit gefragt, und da werden wir uns nun mal nicht einig...



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du willst mir weiter oben noch was von Machbarkeit erzählen und jetzt bringst du hier allen Ernstes  den Vorschlag, dass das Opfer sich mit all seinen Peinigern in Verbindung setzen soll, um sie zu besseren Menschen zu machen??? Vielleicht solltest du doch noch mal besser drüber nachdenken...



Muss ich nicht: Wird ein Peiniger durch ein Opfer dazu gebracht, kein Peiniger mehr zu sein, ist das ein Gewinn für alle. Dem Opfer, dem Peiniger und allen anderen potentiellen Opfern. Wird ein Peiniger stattdessen lediglich gebannt, wird er woanders peinigen. Aber natürlich schwebt mir nicht die Kontaktaufnahme mit jedem Peiniger vor. Wie wäre es mit 10? Wenn das jedes Opfer tun würde, würde die Zahl der Peiniger möglicherweise abnehmen? Und wenn wir es nicht versuchen, finden wir es dann heraus? 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> ...sowas von eindeutig...



Das Problem sind die uneindeutigen Fälle, die Verursachen dann einen derart hohen Aufwand, dass es den Rahmen nur noch sprengen kann, wenn sich der Hoster um jeden dieser Fälle kümmern muss. Heute schon kann ein Opfer von Beleidigung oder Cybermobbing den Rechtsweg gehen. Aber wie mir scheint möchtest Du den Aufwand der Ahndung und Verfolgung entweder auf den Dienstleister (der dann wie schon erwähnt meines Erachtens zugrunde geht und die Abwanderung zu weniger restriktiven Dienstleistern zur Folge hat) oder auf die Allgemeinheit (durch Klarnamenzwang, der (wieder meines Erachtens) eine Abwanderung bewirkt, und oder durch Gesetzgebung sowie Steuern, die sich auf die Brieftasche auswirken und ein Aufblasen des Staatsapparates (mehr Gerichte, mehr Juristen, mehr Ermittler...) zur Folge haben) umwälzen.

Und da ich jetzt persönlich genug Aufwand in diese Diskussion gesteckt habe und mich ggf. dennoch nicht verständlich machen konnte, war es das dann für mich. Dir das Schlussplädoyer, falls Du noch magst.


----------



## Worrel (25. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ähm, in deinem Abschnitt fehlt die logische Verknüpfung.  Zunächst mal gibt es  Freiheit ohne Sicherheit, auch ganz grundsätzlich. Allerdings erhöht sich die persönliche Freiheit in einem  gefühlt sicheren Umfeld.


Nein. "Freiheit" ist es, das tun und sagen zu dürfen, was man will, egal wohin man geht (was logischerweise innerhalb verschiedener Landesgrenzen unterschiedlichen Einschränkungen unterliegt). "Freiheit" ist völlig unabhängig von "Sicherheit" - bzw: im Gegenteil: 
Wenn man die Freiheit beschneiden muß, um die Sicherheit zu gewährleisten, dann schränkt die Sicherheit die Freiheit sogar ein. (zB Ausgangssperren).


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Januar 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein. "Freiheit" ist es, das tun und sagen zu dürfen, was man will, egal wohin man geht (was logischerweise innerhalb verschiedener Landesgrenzen unterschiedlichen Einschränkungen unterliegt).


Generell bedeutet ein mehr an Freiheit, dass die Palette an möglichen Entscheidungen, die einem Menschen zur Verfügung stehen, größer wird. 



> "Freiheit" ist völlig unabhängig von "Sicherheit" - bzw: im Gegenteil:
> Wenn man die Freiheit beschneiden muß, um die Sicherheit zu gewährleisten, dann schränkt die Sicherheit die Freiheit sogar ein. (zB Ausgangssperren).


Der Kontext ist wichtig. Natürlich kann eine Ausgangssperre die individuelle Freiheit eines Menschen einschränken. Allerdings erhöht sich individuelle Freiheit etwa dadurch, dass es einen Rechtsstaat inklusive seiner Organe gibt. Die Abkehr von jeglicher Sicherheit bedeutet Anarchie - und Anarchie verleiht nur dem Freiheit, der sich auf Kosten von anderern durchsetzt. Also ja, es gibt ein komplexes Spannungsverhältnis zwischen Freiheit  und Sicherheit, ich habe nie etwas anderes behauptet.  Aber man muss hier vielleicht noch eine Differenzierung treffen, damit man versteht, was ich meine. Es geht nicht um "staatliche" Sicherheit, sondern um individuelle, gefühlte Sicherheit. Es geht um die Frage, wie sicher sich ein einzelner Mensch fühlt. Denn je größer diese gefühlte Sicherheit ist, desto freier ist dieser Mensch auch bzw. desto freier fühlt sich der Mensch. In deinem Beispiel der Ausgangssperre  kann beides zutreffen, das hängt auch stark vom Kontext der Situation ab. Du darfst aber mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, dass etwa eine Frau, die sich sicher fühlt, wenn sie nachts alleine vor die Tür geht, sich auch freier fühlt als wenn das nicht der Fall ist. In dem Fall erhöht sich durch eine Erhöhung ihrer persönlichen Sicherheit auch ihre Freiheit. Und genau darum geht es mir hier. Es geht mir nicht darum, Freiheiten zu beschränkten, sondern die individuelle Sicherheit und damit die individuelle Freiheit zu erhöhen.


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Dir das Schlussplädoyer, falls Du noch magst.


Danke, gerne. 



> Du hast von Angst geschrieben. Einem Gefühl. Primär ist dies nun mal vor allem ein Umstand den der Fühlende angehen muss, nicht sein Umfeld. Für mich ist dem Fühlenden besser gedient, wenn ihm oder ihr erst einmal geholfen wird, dieses Gefühl anzugehen. Angst, Phobie - wenn man die wirklich loswerden will, geht man sie an. Ja, Arachnophoben werden vielleicht versuchen, Spinnen wann immer möglich aus dem Weg zu gehen (interessanter Weise ist mir kein Arachnophobe bekannt, der versuchen würde, Arachniden aus seinem Umfeld zu verbannen), aber die Angst davor werden sie dadurch nicht los. Die ist immer noch da.


Äpfel und Birnen. Vergleichst du hier wirklich Arachnophobie mit der Angst von Frauen, sexuell belästigt zu werden? Es gibt da nämlich einen kleinen Unterschied. Arachnophobie ist eine völlig sinnlose Angst, weil zumindest in unserem Kulturkreis Spinnen völlig harmlos sind. In diesem Fall ist es wirklich ratsam, den Menschen durch Therapie ihre Angst zu nehmen. Sexuelle Belästigung von Frauen gibt es aber wirklich, stell dir nur vor. Das ist keine Einbildung, die man therapeutisch kurieren müsste, dass ist eine reale Angst vor einer realen Gefahr. Dass du das hier verharmlosen willst durch solche kruden Vergleiche, finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich traurig.



> Ich verstehe durchaus, dass Traumas nicht einfach zu bewältigen sind, und das die konkrete Folge von Traumas Trigger sein können, die das Trauma wieder hochkommen lassen können. Aber, und das ist und bleibt nun mal meine Meinung (egal ob sie dir argumentativ ausreicht oder nicht): Angst ist ein Gefühl, mit dem der Fühlende lernen soll umzugehen, nicht die Gesellschaft dieses Gefühl nicht auszulösen.


Sorry, aber mit dieser Meinung outest du dich einfach als Charakterschw***. Und das ist dann meine Meinung dazu.



> wie z.B. dass Du glaubst, die Leute würden dann nicht alle mehrheitlich in den anonymisierten Sektor abwandern und dadurch eine Hybridlösung lediglich eines produziert hätte - unnützen Aufwand.


Ich glaube das in der Tat nicht, was alleine schon an dem FAKT liegt, dass heute schon Millionen von Menschen unter Klarnamen und inkl. Tonnen von persönlichen Daten auf Facebook, Twitter und co. kommunizieren. Aber das ist auch nicht wirklich relevant. Von mir aus können viele Leute gerne weiter anonym bleiben. Es geht darum, Menschen eine WAHL zu geben, ob sie sich im Internet in sicheren, öffentlichen Räumen bewegen - oder eben nicht. Und das ist ganz simpel auch ein MEHR an Freiheit, obwohl du mir das so konsequent absprechen willst. 



> Ich verliere meine Anonymität - das ist und bleibt eine Einschränkung meiner Freiheit. Je nach Einzigartigkeit meines Namens werde ich mehr oder minder zum gläsernen Menschen, egal ob ich mich an die Regeln halte oder nicht. Denn nur ein Klarnamenzwang könnte die Ahndung und Sanktionierung vereinfachen (die heute schon möglich wäre, aber dank der Anonymisierung nicht so einfach ist und daher auch eine gute Hürde darstellt, um Missbrauch vorzubeugen.)


Nein, der Klarnamenzwang ist völlig sekundär. Du könntest auch eine gehashte Nummer als Benutzernamen bekommen. Für die Sanktionierung ist einzig wichtig, dass der jeweilige Betreiber deinen echten Namen kennt und ihn intern dem Hash zuordnen kann.  Und ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich dir noch erklären will, dass ich dir deine Anonymität gar nicht komplett klauen will. Ich will Menschen die Wahl geben. Aber sicher, in manchen Fällen, wie etwa Onlinespielen, gibt es keinerlei Grund, warum es überhaupt Anonymität geben sollte.



> Niemand hindert Dich daran, solche Orte zu schaffen - und komm mir nicht wieder mit der Machtlosigkeit von Minderheiten - die können sich genauso vernetzen und dadurch solche Orte schaffen. Wenn ein wahrhaftes Bedürfnis dafür vorhanden ist, werden solche Orte entstehen. Privatunternehmen (ab einer gewissen (???) Grösse) dazu zwingen zu wollen, einen vielleicht entscheidenden Wettbewerbsvorteil (aka Anonymität) aufzugeben, um ein Gefühl der Sicherheit zu erzeugen ist und bleibt für mich der falsche Weg.


Jaja, ich hab schon verstanden, dass du ein Hardcorekapitalist bist. Wahrscheinlich bist du auch der Meinung, dass es keine staatliche Sicherung geben sollte. Wenn es eine wirkliches Bedürfnis nach Essen geben sollte, dann werden sich die Armen schon selbst darum kümmern, dass sie was kriegen.  



> Der Aufwand für diese konsequente Verfolgung ist so gross, dass sich das kein Privatunternehmen leisten könnte, weder Twitter noch FB - die Armee an Moderatoren und Juristen die das erfordern würde, würden diese Unternehmen implodieren lassen. Und wenn nicht, dann würden die Leute zu weniger restriktiven Diensten abwandern. Meine Meinung.


Einen Großteil der Arbeit könnte heute schon eine KI übernehmen, die nur in unklaren Fällen manuelle Hilfe benötigt. Und natürlich könnte sich Facebook das leisten. Die verdienen Milliarden.



> Oh, es gibt viele Bereiche, bei denen ich die Polizei zurückschrauben würde, glaub mir.  Und der Bereich psychische Gewalt der man sich aus freien Stücken aussetzt gehört ganz sicher nicht zu den Bereichen, die ich zur Polizeisache machen würde - oder dessen Ahndung und Verfolgung ich durch Klarnamenzwang erleichtern würde.


Genau, es ist ja meine Entscheidung, ob ich mich am gesellschaftlichen Leben beteilige. Werde ich bei der Arbeit gemobbt oder sexuell belästigt? My problem, hätte ich mir halt eine andere Stelle gesucht. Werde ich im Internet beläsigt?  My problem, ich könnte ja auch in einer Hütte im Wald leben, ganz ohne Verbindung zur Außenwelt. Jetzt verstehe ich langsam wirklich deine fehlende Empathie für andere, allerdings hätte ich zumindest etwas Mitgefühl erwartet.



> Wenn _ich_ Kopfschmerzen habe, dann möchte ich das Symptom bekämpfen, ja, aber ich erwarte nicht, dass die Baustelle vor dem Haus ihre Arbeit einstellt, weil der Lärm zu meinen Kopfschmerzen beiträgt. Manchmal ist eben auch Verhältnismässigkeit gefragt, und da werden wir uns nun mal nicht einig...


Immer frei nach dem Motto: Solange es mich nicht persönlich betrifft, kümmert es mich auch nicht. 



> Muss ich nicht: Wird ein Peiniger durch ein Opfer dazu gebracht, kein Peiniger mehr zu sein, ist das ein Gewinn für alle. Dem Opfer, dem Peiniger und allen anderen potentiellen Opfern. Wird ein Peiniger stattdessen lediglich gebannt, wird er woanders peinigen. Aber natürlich schwebt mir nicht die Kontaktaufnahme mit jedem Peiniger vor. Wie wäre es mit 10? Wenn das jedes Opfer tun würde, würde die Zahl der Peiniger möglicherweise abnehmen? Und wenn wir es nicht versuchen, finden wir es dann heraus?


Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob du das wirklich ernst meinst, oder ob du mich hier nur verarschen willst? Wenn du das ernst meinst, dann befürchte ich, dass du leicht soziopathische Veranlagungen hast, sorry. Denn das ist GANZ großer Bullshit hier. Wie wäre es wenn du nur mal versuchst (ich weiß ja, fehlende Empathie und so, aber versuche es mal), dich in die Opfer hinein zu versetzen...

Aber vielleicht sollten wir ja auch aufhören, Vergewaltiger ins Gefängnis zu stecken oder in die Psychatrie und einfach das Opfer dazu zwingen, solange mit dem Vergewaltiger zu sprechen, bis er geheilt ist...  



> Das Problem sind die uneindeutigen Fälle, die Verursachen dann einen derart hohen Aufwand, dass es den Rahmen nur noch sprengen kann, wenn sich der Hoster um jeden dieser Fälle kümmern muss. Heute schon kann ein Opfer von Beleidigung oder Cybermobbing den Rechtsweg gehen. Aber wie mir scheint möchtest Du den Aufwand der Ahndung und Verfolgung entweder auf den Dienstleister (der dann wie schon erwähnt meines Erachtens zugrunde geht und die Abwanderung zu weniger restriktiven Dienstleistern zur Folge hat) oder auf die Allgemeinheit (durch Klarnamenzwang, der (wieder meines Erachtens) eine Abwanderung bewirkt, und oder durch Gesetzgebung sowie Steuern, die sich auf die Brieftasche auswirken und ein Aufblasen des Staatsapparates (mehr Gerichte, mehr Juristen, mehr Ermittler...) zur Folge haben) umwälzen.


Na sicher möchte ich das. Denn im "echten" Leben läuft das nun Mal auch so. Auch da sorgt im privaten Umfeld zunächst mal der "Betreiber" für Ordnung und darüber hinaus die Allgemeinheit  in Form ihrer institutionellen Organe. Nur das Internet muss angeblich per Definition ein rechtsfreier Raum sein, in dem die Opfer sich höchstselbst und ausschließlich darum kümmern müssen,  dass  sie in Zukunft keine Opfer mehr werden, dass die Täter therapiert werden und dass sowohl Betreiber als auch Allgemeinheit nicht mit den Problemen der Opfer belastet werden. Grandioser Opferschutz, ich muss schon sagen. Von der rein kapitalistischen Seite aus ist das natürlich ein Geniestreich. Vielleicht sollte Facebook in Zukunft ganz auf eigene Mitarbeiter und Moderatoren verzichten, es könnte ja Geld kosten...


----------



## knarfe1000 (25. Januar 2017)

xaan schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum Verständnis: wie  genau soll eine Minderheit denn für ihre Rechte kämpfen? Eine politische Mehrheit haben sie ja nicht. Das bedingt die Definition von Minderheit. Laut sein und Aufmerksamkeit für ihre Sache erzeugen ist wortwörtlich das EINZIGE was sie tun können. Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass ihre Anliegen immer gerechtfertigt sind - aber eben auch nicht das Gegenteil, wie du es hier darstellst, indem du es als "Diktatur" bezeichnest.



Wir leben zum Glück in einer pluralistischen Gesellschaft. Das bedeutet, dass Minderheiten sich offen artikulieren können und im Meinungsdiskurs eventuell sogar zur Mehrheit werden können. Das heißt aber nicht, dass sich die Mehrheit aus Angst vor systemischen Repressalien nicht mehr offen und kritisch zu teilweise haarsträubenden Minderheitenmeinungen äußern können darf. Natürlich nicht in beleidigender Form aber halt in aller Deutlichkeit. Die überbordende PC der letzten 15 - 20 Jahre hat zu einem Meinungsdiktat der Minderheiten geführt. Das sehe ich sogar als kontraproduktiv an, denn offenbar wissen sich viele Menschen nicht mehr anders zu helfen, als sich an Rechtspopulisten zu klammern in der vermeintlichen Hoffnung, diese würden das Rad der Zeit wieder zurückdrehen. Es geht mir einfach um einen offenen und fairen Diskurs für beide Seiten, ohne gleich aus irgendeiner Ecke niedergebrüllt zu werden. Fanatismus ist nur ein Auswuchs solcher gesellschaftlicher Fehlentwicklungen.


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Januar 2017)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Die überbordende PC der letzten 15 - 20 Jahre hat zu einem Meinungsdiktat der Minderheiten geführt.


Nope.  Die simple Realität ist, dass dein konservatives Weltbild in den letzten Jahren nicht mehr der Mehrheitsmeinung entsprach. Und damit scheinst du - und all die anderen die sich über die angebliche PC aufregen - einfach nicht klarzukommen, weshalb du dir irgendwelche Theorien zusammen reimst, warum jetzt plötzlich die Minderheiten das Sagen hätten. Dabei gehörst du selbst einer Minderheit an. Das erklärt dann natürlich auch, warum du selber so brüllst.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Januar 2017)

Just my 2 cents, nachdem ich bislang interessiert nur still im Hintergrund mitgelesen habe:

Völlig überflüssige "First World Problems", es gibt nun wirklich Wichtigeres, als auf die Befindlichkeiten von ein paar Sensibelchen Rücksicht zu nehmen, die sich gemobbt fühlen. 

Scholdarr, Du konstruierst aus der sprichwörtlichen Mücke (wieder einmal) einen Elefanten. 

Das blöde Gequatsche von dümmlichen, pubertierenden Kellerkindern nimmt doch niemand, der eine halbwegs gefestigte Persönlichkeit hat, auch nur ansatzweise ernst. Entweder, man ignoriert es einfach (gibt ja "mute"-Funktionen), oder man wechselt den Server/das Spiel, oder - das habe ich immer gerne gemacht, rottet sich mit anderen Genervten zusammen und "gankt" das Blödkid solange, bis es genervt "ragequittet".  

Wenn es dagegen tatsächlich ausarten sollte, reicht die aktuelle Gesetzeslage vollkommen aus, um gegen solche traurigen Figuren vorgehen zu können: 
schließlich werden Matches ja i. d. R. aufgezeichnet, so dass strafwürdiges Verhalten eindeutig nachgewiesen werden kann, ebenso, wie der/die Täter problemlos ermittelt werden können. 

Die Forderungen nach "mehr Kontrolle" sind einfach nur - überflüssig.


----------



## knarfe1000 (25. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nope.  Die simple Realität ist, dass dein konservatives Weltbild in den letzten Jahren nicht mehr der Mehrheitsmeinung entsprach. Und damit scheinst du - und all die anderen die sich über die angebliche PC aufregen - einfach nicht klarzukommen, weshalb du dir irgendwelche Theorien zusammen reimst, warum jetzt plötzlich die Minderheiten das Sagen hätten. Dabei gehörst du selbst einer Minderheit an. Das erklärt dann natürlich auch, warum du selber so brüllst.



Dein linksgrünes Kaffeekränzchen ist nicht der Nabel der Welt, das kann ich dir versichern.


----------



## knarfe1000 (25. Januar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Völlig überflüssige "First World Problems", es gibt nun wirklich Wichtigeres, als auf die Befindlichkeiten von ein paar Sensibelchen Rücksicht zu nehmen, die sich gemobbt fühlen.
> 
> Scholdarr, Du konstruierst aus der sprichwörtlichen Mücke (wieder einmal) einen Elefanten.



Ja, das fasst es eigentlich sehr gut zusammen


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Januar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Scholdarr, Du konstruierst aus der sprichwörtlichen Mücke (wieder einmal) einen Elefanten.


Dass dich das nicht interessiert, wundert mich (wieder einmal) nicht. Trotzdem schade.



> Völlig überflüssige "First World Problems", es gibt nun wirklich Wichtigeres, als auf die Befindlichkeiten von ein paar Sensibelchen Rücksicht zu nehmen, die sich gemobbt fühlen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sehr rücksichtsvoll von dir. 



knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Dein linksgrünes Kaffeekränzchen ist nicht der Nabel der Welt, das kann ich dir versichern.


Wie süß, sonst ist dir nichts mehr eingefallen?


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Sehr rücksichtsvoll von dir.



_"Wer mit Vorsicht immer Rücksicht auf andere nimmt, verliert oftmals die Übersicht, und wird dann meistens die Nachsicht haben."_
Willy Meurer


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Januar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> _..._


Die Übersicht, die du meinst zu haben? Aber ich glaube dir, dass es dir vor allem um  dich selbst geht.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Die Übersicht, die du meinst zu haben? Aber ich glaube dir, dass es dir vor allem um  dich selbst geht.



Hm, ich mache ja keinen Hehl daraus, dass ich in erster Linie utilitaristisch veranlagt bin, aber was genau hat das jetzt mit der Diskussion zu tun?


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Januar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, ich mache ja keinen Hehl daraus, dass ich in erster Linie utilitaristisch veranlagt bin, aber was genau hat das jetzt mit der Diskussion zu tun?


Ebenso viel oder wenig wie dein Kommentar, dass ich aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen würde.


----------



## Grenada (28. Januar 2017)

Mmhh ich kann ja mal was Interessantes fragen,wie währe es denn wenn PcGames Ashley Judd zu einer frage runde einläd und sie mal dazu fragt wie sie darauf kommt es gäbe sowas wie Hass gegen Frauen in Videospielen und wie sie darauf kommt ?


----------



## Crysisheld (7. Februar 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte jemand ein Spiel nennen in dem man für Gewalt gegen unschuldige (Sie haben nichts gemacht was Gewalt in irgendeiner Form legitimisierne würde) Frauen belohnt?


 GTA V


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Februar 2017)

Grenada schrieb:


> Mmhh ich kann ja mal was Interessantes fragen,wie währe es denn wenn PcGames Ashley Judd zu einer frage runde einläd und sie mal dazu fragt wie sie darauf kommt es gäbe sowas wie Hass gegen Frauen in Videospielen und wie sie darauf kommt ?


Ja klar, Ashley Judd hat bestimmt nichts Besseres zu tun, als zu einer Fragerunde  nach Fürth zur PCG zu kommen...


----------



## Kashrlyyk (18. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> ....
> Welche Sonderregelung genau will sie denn haben? Das wird hier ständig behauptet, aber mir konnte noch keiner sagen, um was es sich dabei genau handeln soll. Würde mich echt mal interessieren...
> ....[\quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (18. Februar 2017)

Mir ist noch kein Hass gegen Frauen aufgefallen. Leicht bekleidete Protagonistinnen? Ja. Ein paar unangemessene und sexistische Sprüche von pubertierenden Knirpsen in Spielen? Ja, aber die gleichen Leute machen da keinen Unterschied, wen sie anflamen. Aber Hass? Nein.

Heute muss einfach alles totdiskutiert, hinterfragt und für die eigenen Zwecke umgedeutet/interpretiert werden. Harmlose Aussagen gibt es nicht mehr, irgendwer fühlt sich immer auf den Schlips getreten.

Kein Wunder, dass sich DMAX nicht mehr traut, die alten TV Spots wie den hier zu bringen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1UxUzX6WbA

Die hätten sofort die Mutter aller Shitstorms losgetreten.


----------



## nuuub (18. Februar 2017)

> Heute muss einfach alles totdiskutiert, hinterfragt und für die eigenen  Zwecke umgedeutet/interpretiert werden. Harmlose Aussagen gibt es nicht  mehr, irgendwer fühlt sich immer auf den Schlips getreten.



Es kann jeden erwischen. Auch Nobelpreisträger müssen sich an die regeln halten. ^^

https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article142308959/Frauen-im-Labor-bereiten-Maennern-nur-Probleme.html

Eine komische Welt ist es geworden. Im Namen der Political Correctness werden Menschen an den pranger gestellt oder zum Schafott geführt. Da reicht ein blöder Witz, und schon ist die Karriere vorbei.

Entweder man schwimmt auf der PC Welle mit, lächelt immer und verteilt an ALLE genau gleich viele Blumen, oder man muss sich Tag für Tag erklären und entschuldigen.

Versuche mal heut zu tage im Beisein von Frauen so was zu sagen wie, "Also ich persönlich denke dass Frauen bei der Polizei und der Bundeswehr nichts zu suchen haben".

Da bricht die Hölle los, da gibt es erst richtig was zu lachen ^^


----------

